# Priceline Bids/results



## kilee

We'll use this thread for research and information purposes.  

Remember that bids accepted by Priceline are not able to be cancelled.  Also, remember that priceline only guarantee's you 1 bed.  Most people have had luck getting 2 beds in the WDW area.....BUT it's no guarantee.

Also, remember you can bid the same exact specs as 3 other people and not get the property they got.  There are no guarantee's w/ Priceline.  

The biggest thing is do your homework on what you might get.  What would be a good price for what * level and zone you're bidding.

You can of course monitor what others are getting here on this thread and other boards.  It's a good tool to research what you may get.

That being said~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


When posting a winning or declined bid be sure to inculde as much detail as possible.

Remember to post what dates of travel you are looking to book.  What level room you bid on and what zone.  Also what price.


----------



## Kendallkat2

I used Priceline for my first time and won my first bid. 

Got Radisson Worldgate:

http://www.worldgateresort.com/contact.php

for a rate of $50 for October 6 to 7. 

Beth


----------



## LuvAriel

First time ever using Priceline & I am completely satisfied!!

1 night stay--9/16.

Here's how I bid:
DWV
Resort
1 room
Bid accepted at $60.00

I got the Hilton in DTD for $60 plus $15 taxes; total of $75.00 for the 1 night.

I will add, I didn't care which resort I got, I wouldn't suggest using Priceline if you have your mind set on one specific place, it is a gamble & I am extremely pleased!!!


----------



## Lewisc

The Swan and Dolphin haven't come up on Priceline for years.  All stars only came up on Priceline once, for a short period of time.  Potential bidders who did a search shouldn't expect those hotels.

Guests bidding on lower * properties should remember PL fees, a possible resort fee and a possible fee to use park shuttles may offset whatever discount you get.  Guests who book conventionally may ensure they'll get a newer property and/or a property with a free breakfast. Take that into account when deciding how much to bid.


----------



## embracinglife

I have a question regarding Priceline.  In order for me to get a hotel naming my price, does this hotel have to show availability through Priceline if I book the conventional way? Like for instance, if I was hoping for the Hilton, does this hotel have to show up in Priceline regular booking listings for a specific date, so that I have a real chance to get it? If it does not appear in the list, does this means I'm never going to get it for that particular date no matter how much I bid, or do I still have a chance?


----------



## Lewisc

A hotel that doesn't show any availability on the *hotel's* website is unlikely to have inventory on PL. Actually places like BFT base their bidding suggestions on the lowest available rates.  Hotels that are only showing expensive rooms on their website generally have no reason to release inventory to PL.  *No guarantees* occasionally a hotel will show as sold out but still have a couple of rooms on PL.  Sometimes the hotel has small "PL rooms" that they don't normally rent conventionally.

I haven't used PL in a few years.  I think the magic number used to be $199, if the Hilton didn't show availability at that price, or below, PL generally didn't have any inventory.

*Everything is subject to change and risk* but generally the Hilton is the only participating hotel that comes up between $60-$80 (or so).  A low bid will generally either give you the Hilton or nothing.




embracinglife said:


> I have a question regarding Priceline.  In order for me to get a hotel naming my price, does this hotel have to show availability through Priceline if I book the conventional way? Like for instance, if I was hoping for the Hilton, does this hotel have to show up in Priceline regular booking listings for a specific date, so that I have a real chance to get it? If it does not appear in the list, does this means I'm never going to get it for that particular date no matter how much I bid, or do I still have a chance?


----------



## dgaston

Had to spend a bit more for this first night of NE Feb vacation. We're heading to Canaveral for a cruise the next am so this is fine.  

Bid unsuccessfully for 2 1/2 * yesterday, decided to focus on 3* today. Began at $50 and increased with $4 rebids for Kissimmee, Sand Lake, Orlando East, West Disney, and finally hit at $66 and Winter Park.
MCO Marriott
Price: $66.00 
Extend Your Stay 
Number of Rooms: 1 
Number of Nights: 1 
Subtotal: $66.00 
Taxes & Service Fees:
$16.25 
Total Charges*: $82.25 

This is what I posted *last *year on biddingfortravel.  Thought it might be helpful for folks looking for accomodations this coming February.  This was also the weekend of the Daytona 500.


----------



## dgaston

At the last minute my son had to use some vacation time and settled on a Universal vacation in Feb 2007.  He stayed with us after we returned from a cruise on the Magic for one night -- that's why there's a gap in the reservations.  He RAVED about the Embassy Suites and their manager's reception in early evening.  He says it's the only place he want to stay in Orlando now.  (But I think he'll smooze DVC when he can ).

2* Days Inn at Universal 2/22-24/07 $43
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Had some trouble getting a hotel for these dates for my son's impromptu trip to Orlando. No luck with 3* or 2 1/2 * bidding up to $55.

With taxes and fees it comes to $105.05

3* Embassy Suites Int'l Dr 2/25-27/07 $ 52
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Comes to $185.08 with taxes and fees for these 3 nights. It should be a nice way for my son to end his quick Orlando vacation

Hope that helps.  I love to use Priceline, especially for airport stays at trip's beginning or end.


----------



## tegansmom

I also got the Raddison Worldgate with a $50 bid from October 11-15.  I checked their website (since I've read that your not guaranteed a specific room type---- we are a family of 4) and we lucked out.  They have 1 king, 1 queen, 2 dbl and some suites.  I figured they wouldn't give me a suite for $50 a night  (ok, I should have asked them about it, but I didn't) so I asked for the room with the double beds.  They said no problem and said there wasn't an extra charge for it (could be that it's one of the cheaper rooms anyway).  I think I may call back and see what other rooms I could get for a small fee/or equivalent.  

Cara


----------



## kidsister

I'd like to bid on a 3 star in the Universal 'area'...but I'm afraid of getting the Wyndham resort that they list at 3 stars. Anyone have any recent experience with priceline in just the US area?


----------



## yoursis

I also got the Radisson Worldgate, I'm getting worried because it got some real bad reviews on tripadvisor.com. Would those of you who stay there soon please post a review when you get back? I hope I didn't make a terrible mistake.


----------



## burnsoc

Got the Buena Vista Palace for 10/20 for $85 plus resort fees. Total is $103.


----------



## OB1

I use Priceline once a year. Booked 2 days in September for a 3*. Got the Sheraton Safari at $40 a night (9/15 & 16). 

Have also stayed at WorldGate, Radisson Celebration, Best Western DTD, and Grosevnor (now Resort Sun). Probably liked Best Western the best, but we upgraded to an EPCOT view.  All are ok if you are expecting a place to bed down. Radisson probably had the best amenities. We have stayed twice at Worldgate. Once was fabulous, the other was ok and acceptable. Especially for the price we paid. If we had paid $120, then we would not have been happy.


----------



## dgaston

Bid $35 for 2 1/2 * MCO and won the Amerisuites Orlando Airport for Wednesday 9/26/07.  We were happy as I love the breakfast here -- includes sausage gravy, scrambled eggs, sausage, boiled eggs, and lots of fruit, juices, and make your own waffles.  I called and was assigned a king bed room, but they also have rooms with double beds.


----------



## dgaston

We're  coming down for Feb vacation, and will stay at OKW Sunday to Thursday night, so needed somewhere for Saturday night.  DH wanted to just relax at a resort so I bid resort level only working up from $65 with the free rebid zones.  We hit at $135.  Since Pop is going for $134 that weekend, and the internet price is $259, I feel like we did very well.  Now if the weather cooperates, you'll find us floating around the lazy river!


----------



## JohnsonsRUs

I just got $40 ($52 with tax) for the airport Amerisuites for 11/17-11/18 and 11/23-11/24, the nights we arrive and before we leave, since we have a later flight getting in and are planning to drive to Crystal River the next day and then are coming from Tallahassee before we go home, but have an 8:30 am flight out.  We were able to get both nights for what I had originally booked 1 night for.


----------



## alexcturner

embracinglife said:


> I have a question regarding Priceline.  In order for me to get a hotel naming my price, does this hotel have to show availability through Priceline if I book the conventional way? Like for instance, if I was hoping for the Hilton, does this hotel have to show up in Priceline regular booking listings for a specific date, so that I have a real chance to get it? If it does not appear in the list, does this means I'm never going to get it for that particular date no matter how much I bid, or do I still have a chance?



I have used Priceline several times (Not for Disney however).  I have gotten hotels and resorts NOT listed in Priceline's regular inventory.  Hope that helps!


----------



## aestapa

We booked on priceline for the week after Christmas.  We got the Gaylord Palms, for 95, which is what I was hoping for...but, it was not on pricelines list of available hotels for that time period.  I did not think we would get it, so I was pleasantly surprised.  check out www.biddingfortravel.com for answers to a ton of priceline questions.  It was very helpful for us.


----------



## yxe dad

I just got Gaylord Palms for $108/night plus taxes and fees. I needed 2 nights, March 7th and 8th. First bid was $86 but wasn't accepted. I rebid until $108 and got Gaylord Palms. Total with taxes was $250ish. Resort fees and parking will be another $22/day with the total coming to $300 give or take a few $'s. I think I did alright for peak season considering a value is $135/night + taxes.


----------



## HunnyPots

OK, I have used priceline for stays of one or two nights (not wdw) but never anything longer. Any chance of getting 7 nights or should I break it into groupings of two or three nights and hope for the best? I'd really like to not have to move in the middle of our trip if possible.


----------



## Weegl

Just won a bid for $55 ++ for this Saturday night (January 12).  Tried going way low (started at $35 and moved up) but didn''t hit anything.


----------



## DawnM

I just needed one night before we go to our condo for the week.  

Holiday Inn Express on Polynesian Isles Blvd.

$33 bid
$11.50 taxes

$44.50 total

Dawn


----------



## coachyo

Am I looking to soon to try price line for June?  I need a room  for 5 nights June 11 to 16 a wed to monday.  I'd like a decent place but want to spend $50 or less.  Any suggestions here.  I have never used PL so type slow so I can understand.   

Thanks, YO


----------



## DianeV

Its not too soon as long as you dont bid any higher then your max right now and be patient if it doesnt work yet.

You need to read up on the free rebidding tips on www.biddingfortravel.com or www.betterbidding.com


----------



## MissRoseRed

Just got the Radisson Worldgate for $50 for next weekend (Jan 25,26).  It's a completely last minute trip and I am so excited!


----------



## cjcolt

Got the Best Western LBV from 2/4-2/8 at $65 a night on Hotwire.

I know this is a Priceline thread, but just thought I would share, mods feel free to move or delete if need be


----------



## opharbour

I got the 3* Marriott Orlando Airport on Augusta National Drive for March 20th with a $56 bid.  Total with taxes and fees was $70.83.

Best rate I could find at the Marriott website for this hotel was $209!


----------



## jlcbshaw

Bid on 2 1/2 star in the WDW area for Spring Break (March) and won the Lexington Orlando Sun Resort.  Bid $51 for 7 nights and total with taxes and service fee was a little of $415.  Checked the hotel website and the cheapest room was $100 per night.  So the old save up to 50% by using Priceline worked here.  Hotel looks OK, but as long as it is clean and the AC works we'll be happy because we only need a place to crash afterspending the day at the parks.


----------



## J&D

Just got the 3* Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport with a $56 bid for 1/31.


----------



## OB1

cjcolt said:


> Got the Best Western LBV from 2/4-2/8 at $65 a night on Hotwire.
> 
> I know this is a Priceline thread, but just thought I would share, mods feel free to move or delete if need be



thats a good hotel. We stayed there in May 07 and really liked it. We paid $43 a night through priceline, then upgraded to an Epcot view for $10 a night more. With that view, we could sit on our 12th floor balconey and watch Epcot & MK fireworks. I would gladly stay there again.


----------



## MomofKatie

Also a Hotwire find:

I got the Extended Stay Deluxe LBV on Palm Pkwy for $32/night for 2 nights on Mother's Day weekend.  This is an all-suite hotel just 2 miles away from DTD that features a free breakfast as well as a pool, exercise room, business center, full kitchens in rooms, and shuttle to the parks.


----------



## Tink42

Just got MCO 3* Marriott for Feb. 15th - $66.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm also a 1st time Priceline bidder. So, I have a question or two... if ya don't mind.

My DH and I are looking for a resort in the Orlando area for this May 16-19. When I've searched for listed properties, it only lists: Gaylord, WDW Swan, & Hilton (in DWV) and JW Marriott Grand Lakes, Marriott Orlando Wolrd Center, & Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress (in Universal Studio/SeaWorld).

Question 1: Any suggestion on starting price? (dates are Fri-Sun)

Question 2: What are the chances that I'm going to get stuck with something other than those 3 resorts if I bid on Resort in Universal Studio/SeaWorld area?

Basically, we don't really want the Swan or Hilton, so we are staying away from DWV... but, I would feel better knowing that I will at least probably get one of those listed 3 in the US/SW area... all of which I would be very happy with.

Question 3: Has anyone had similar circumstances (resorts A, B, & C coming up as available) and getting resort D, E, or F?

Question 4: Anyone gotten a bad resort through Priceline???

Any help is GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

~Megan


----------



## ashef

Megan, you'll do better to ask your questions on www.betterbidding.com.  That site is very helpful for bididng on both priceline & hotwire.


----------



## vitobsnodgrass

I am new and just find this interesting.


----------



## cakesnjammom

so worried!  i bid on priceline and got the sheraton safari hotel.  I have read bad reviews!

This is how I bid:
DWV
Resorts
$60 
 then came back make another choice so I had to choose 
3*
$70
And I got Sheraton Safari!

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## sorul82?

We stayed one night at Sheraton Safari in Aug 2006.  We really liked it.


----------



## cakesnjammom

Thanks for the info.  I hope the reviews I have read are WRONG and we enjoy it too!  Thanks again!


----------



## pershing

This isn't the MCO Marriot but it's within 2 miles. Shuttle symbol does not appear on the amenities under the priceline win page but the hotel's own web page says it has 24 hour shuttle. I hope so as we have 9 people arriving at 11 pm!


----------



## dgaston

This is for cakesnjammom and anyone else new to Priceline.  One of the ways to stay in any one star level is to use something called "free rebids."  For example, if I am bidding on a resort level hotel in the Disney World Zone, I will put in a bid at $60 (which is often where the Hilton will hit), and if that doesn't work I increase my bid by 5 or $10, and add in an area that DOESN'T have any resorts like West Disney.  That way you stay bidding on only the zone that you want at the star level you want, and can increase the number of times you bid.  If I add Universal that does have a Resort, and now I could get a hotel in either Disney or Universal.  Be sure to look at the hotels list on www.biddingfortravel.com or www.betterbidding.com and that will help you choose the zones for rebids without changing the star level.


----------



## dgaston

Used Priceline for car rental Memorial Day weekend (we're going to Cocoa hoping for a shuttle launch) and got a compact car for $14 per day from Hertz.  The shuttle off-site isn't a problem for us.


----------



## ljcraw555

I don't know if this is in the thread, but for Priceline there is a dedicated website called www.biddingfortravel.com.  I have used this site several times to help with getting the location that I want at the best deal.  

It does require some research on your part but I like I said I have gotten good deals in the LOCATION that I have wanted.   

Good luck!  

Lori


----------



## killian_red

saved me a lot of leg work, thanks to all.


----------



## veenstra56

Got an Extended Stay America Orlando Convention Center (on Westwood Blvd. off I-Drive) for one night before we check into Boardwalk.

Priceline winning bid: $25.00
Total Charges with taxes/fees: $35.32

Actually here right now (March 29).  The hotel is basic, but clean, and has a kitchenette with sink, apartment size fridge, cabinets and microwave.  The staff thus far is nice and helpful.


----------



## nuge67

coachyo said:


> Am I looking to soon to try price line for June?  I need a room  for 5 nights June 11 to 16 a wed to monday.  I'd like a decent place but want to spend $50 or less.  Any suggestions here.  I have never used PL so type slow so I can understand.
> 
> Thanks, YO



Anyone have any luck with Priceline for June, more so the last week in June?


----------



## angiepangie8

nuge67 said:


> Anyone have any luck with Priceline for June, more so the last week in June?



I got a 2.5 star ~Clarion Maingate East for $42 for June13th

I think I started at $30 and went up a dollar at a time adding free rebids.


----------



## SB in KY

I got the Hampton Inn and Suites in the Universal I-drive North Zone for $38/night. It is a 2.5* hotel. gets good reviews on Trip Advisor and includes a full breakfast and free wi-fi....cheapest available rates for our dates (8/1 - 8/3) at this property on conventional booking sites was $139/night, so I was happy


----------



## toledo13

I'm thinking about Priceline for a rental car.  Has anyone had any good deals?  I looked at budget for our next trip, and got a price quote of $103 for the week (with AAA discount) on a compact car.  Has anyone gotten a car for $10-$13 a day?


----------



## Hensandchickens

I got the Hilton at Downtown Disney for $77.  I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## serene56

toledo13 said:


> I'm thinking about Priceline for a rental car.  Has anyone had any good deals?  I looked at budget for our next trip, and got a price quote of $103 for the week (with AAA discount) on a compact car.  Has anyone gotten a car for $10-$13 a day?




that is the price of the car---does it include the taxes etc?


----------



## jtntx34

Hensandchickens said:


> I got the Hilton at Downtown Disney for $77.  I think that's a pretty good deal.



Wow!  That's an awesome deal.  What dates?  Did you use Priceline or Hotwire?

JT


----------



## karters*mom

toledo13 said:


> I'm thinking about Priceline for a rental car.  Has anyone had any good deals?  I looked at budget for our next trip, and got a price quote of $103 for the week (with AAA discount) on a compact car.  Has anyone gotten a car for $10-$13 a day?



$9 day thrugh Hertz.
$113 for 8 days!


----------



## TwinmomPlusOne

I got an SUV for $20/day through Priceline for early June.


----------



## jmpellet

I got a full size for $12/day for 14 days -- total with taxes and fees of $230!  I really want a minivan but they are pretty pricey -- especially during the July 4th holiday.  My dates are 6/28 - 7/11.


----------



## lovin diz

I booked 8 nights nov 22nd -30th on hotwire.  $29 per night, $269 total


----------



## MomofKatie

lovin diz said:


> I booked 8 nights nov 22nd -30th on hotwire.  $29 per night, $269 total



Which hotel did you get?


----------



## lovin diz

we got the best western lakeside.  I hope it is good.  I have read some good reviews.


----------



## disneycrazycatlady

just got the radisson world resort from priceline for $50 per night for June 8-14. Its rated 3 stars and has mixed reviews


----------



## GarrettJD

I got the 2.5* Clarion Maingate also-- June 3-12, for $37 a night on Priceline. 

I used the "free rebid concept" listed on BiddingForTravel and had bids of $25, $30, and $35 rejected. At $35 it told me I could immediately rebid $9 higher, which is always a clue you're getting close (but also a ploy to get you to overbid, as you will usually win raising your bid less than that.) I ignored this since I had 4 free rebids left, raised it to $37, and was accepted.


----------



## monic

I just got homewood suites convention  centre -march 8 to 15 2009 for 45/night.   This was only coming up for stays 2 weeks and over. but I was on it everyday and noticed it came up for a 7 night stay.  It had to be 7 nights, I tried 6, 5 etc.  I did my research through the tripadvisor reviews and knew it was that hotel so I grabbed it.  Good thing too, because the next morning it was gone.   This was 2 days ago.


----------



## eclairemom

On Priceline I just got HP Orlando for 33.00 per night on November 29-December 1 2.5 stars went and looked at the Hyatt Place website and the rooms look beautiful and rooms are going for $120 range per night so I am sooo happy.


----------



## Amyrlin

Not fantastic, but $69 for 4* Rosen center 1 night in Sept, and then $119 for Dolphin.


----------



## LuvAriel

Amyrlin said:


> Not fantastic, but $69 for 4* Rosen center 1 night in Sept, and then $119 for Dolphin.



Ohhhh the Dolphin is showing up on priceline???  How many days are you staying & did you get it for 119.00??


----------



## J&D

That is great if the Dolphin is showing up again. I'm going to check it out on BFT.


----------



## Kaler131

We got the Wyndham (over by Universal) for $40.00 a night on Priceline a few years ago and it was WONDERFUL!!   We have used PL many times in different cities and have NEVER been dissappointed!!


----------



## Amyrlin

LuvAriel said:


> Ohhhh the Dolphin is showing up on priceline???  How many days are you staying & did you get it for 119.00??



ONly one night after a cruise on the 21st of Sept. It looked like with was dolphin as I checked against better bidding before taking it.


----------



## ky32hm

I got Wingate near the airport for $49 for our last night before returning home. It looks like a nice hotel. Regular rate is $109.


----------



## LuvAriel

Amyrlin said:


> ONly one night after a cruise on the 21st of Sept. It looked like with was dolphin as I checked against better bidding before taking it.



Congrats, that is some steal!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats to you ky32hm  

I got also Wingate by the airport on Hotwire last night for $59.  I guess it depends on what dates you put in which determines your rate.   

I asked a couple of questions about the HW process and certain resorts but got no responses on Betterbidding.com.   It's an informative board, but not the best or quickest for getting responses.  At least in my experience.  So I had a strong feeling when I was bidding that I would get Wingate from the description on HW.   
The only reason I didn't go with Priceline was because betterbidding said they don't have to guarantee 2 beds in the room.  HW will match the number of people in your party to the number of beds and it's guaranteed.


----------



## ky32hm

I wasn't aware that HW matched the beds to the number of people but it's good to know for future reference. I did call after I booked and put in a request for 2 beds in both rooms. You're probably right about certain nights. Mine is for a Monday night stay. 

Sue


----------



## cerdafied7

We are planning on staying at Destin the night before we go drive to Orlando, has anyone ever pricelined any hotels at Destin and what kind of deals did yall get?


----------



## GIZZY06

Just a note,

I have used priceline many times, making sure that I was ok with all of the hotels listed under my desired star rating.  The last time I used Priceline, I got a hotel that wasn't even listed on the website.  So be careful, I was stuck with this awful hotel.


----------



## GIZZY06

As I mentioned in my previous post about getting stuck with a hotel that wasn't listed (it was the Sandestin Golf resort in Destin).  We bid 120, and got the Sandestin, which wouldn't be bad if we were on the beachside, but we were on the bayside and it was horrible.  I wouldn't recommend doing Priceline in Destin just in case you get the Sandestin.  Check the reviews on travel websites. 
HOpe this helps.


----------



## spiceycat

write to priceline and tell them how unhappy you were.

if enough people do it - they downgrade the resort.


----------



## Justin8302

Priceline is such a neat site.


----------



## Mouseketeer1958

Watch out for FunSpot Fountainview (used to be the Ramada Eastgate).  This place is a real dump.  The room smelled bad, beds so uncomfortable, bad layout of rooms, hard to find from elevator, elevator felt like it would break down any minute, horrible shuttle service once or twice in morning and once at night.  I don't think the shuttle even goes to the Hollywood Studios.  We won this bid for 1 night for $33.  It was supposed to be a 2.5 hotel.  It was very Sqeevy. No coffee machine in room but they want you to pay $1.50 for a cup from their machine in the lobby!!  Also, the sign is hard to see from the road.  Avoid like the plague!!


----------



## dgaston

Today I won the Ramada Celebration for $36 for 7/25 before we check into DVC.  This used to be the Orlando Hyatt, and it's a group of 4 2-story buildings just outside WDW on 192.  I have stayed there once and attended several conferences.  I will be interested to report back on how it is now.  For $36 (and only $49 on the Ramada website) it's quite a bargain.


----------



## solstice621

I just used Priceline for the first time to get a room for this Saturday night. I wanted something in the WDW area, but wasn't really picky so I decided to give it a try. I got the Sheraton Safari (3*) for 49/nt. It has mixed reviews but I am happy. 

We have also decided to leave a day earlier than planned (yea!!!), and are planning on staying in a hotel at the halfway point for us which is Savannah, Ga. I tried bidding on PL 3 times, but all were rejected. I figure we will be better off just getting one of those travel coupon books at the rest area and just picking a hotel off I-95 somewhere.


----------



## jeanett

I've got the both Hyatt place for $30 in the middle of July.


----------



## BelleLovesTheBeast

My husband uses Priceline to get this hotels for work. He's never had a problem. We've never used it for a vacation so I'm a little nervous about trying it. We are looking to stay at a 3 star in the Universal area for 2 nights prior to going to Disney.

Any thoughts on those resorts?

Has anyone bid on this star level and area that can tell me a little more?

Does anyone know what happens if you get a terrible hotel? Can anything be done or are you stuck staying there?

The reason I asked is that once I booked a resort at St. Simons Island and it had roaches. I don't want to get stuck in a situation like that.

Thanks for any feedback or advice you have. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rita66

I won this hotel for 3 nights in July for my dd for $30 per night~I think it was rated 3*~I would have to look back at all my info for sure.  I was going for the Hyatt right across the street from Universal, which is what people were reporting winning, instead we got this one but I think it will be fine~especially for the price!!


----------



## monic

Belle loves the beast ... what are your dates?


----------



## BelleLovesTheBeast

monic said:


> Belle loves the beast ... what are your dates?



oct 14-16


----------



## monic

BelleLovesTheBeast said:


> oct 14-16



I plugged your dates into hotwire.  I myself got homewood suites- I drive south for about $46 for next march so that's pretty good.  I was pretty confident that it was it because it was the only 4.5 * rating on tripadvisor.  I checked to see if that came up but it didn't.  However a 3* condo came up for $59. for I drive south and a 2 bedroom condo came up for $79 but it was I drive north.  I have no idea what these properties are but the$59 one doesnt sound so bad as it is only a 2 day stay.  Sorry I couldn't pinpoint Homewood suites because that was a real deal and a nice place to stay.


----------



## Cindy B

solstice621 said:


> I just used Priceline for the first time to get a room for this Saturday night. I wanted something in the WDW area, but wasn't really picky so I decided to give it a try. I got the Sheraton Safari (3*) for 49/nt. It has mixed reviews but I am happy.
> 
> We have also decided to leave a day earlier than planned (yea!!!), and are planning on staying in a hotel at the halfway point for us which is Savannah, Ga. I tried bidding on PL 3 times, but all were rejected. I figure we will be better off just getting one of those travel coupon books at the rest area and just picking a hotel off I-95 somewhere.





We stop at Savannah.  We usually PL a Gateway area hotel (right off I 95) instead of the historical district because they will not let those hotels go low in price. 

Our PL bids have gotten us the Hampton Inn and the Country Inn and Suites.  One time we paid for the LaQuinta.  That was Ok  for one night, but I wouldn't do it again type thing.


----------



## karin037

Bid for 2 rooms.  Got Crowne Plaza Universal Orlando on my first bid.  Total for 2 rooms is $132.68.


----------



## DaddyDon

Extended stay deluxe orlando...Palm Parkway won on hotwire .42.0 a nite....Oct 10 -14....Taxes and fees total 195.31....Was going to pull my camper down and stay at Fort Wilderness,but with gas prices the way that they are it was only 26 more dollars to stay in the hotel that has a kitchen and a fridge....


----------



## MomofKatie

I got the Best Western Lakeside in Kissimme for $34/night in mid-January, 2009 on Hotwire.  It is listed as 2 1/2 stars, with these amenities:
pool
fitness str
business ctr
high speed internet
restaurant
non smoking facility
laundry

Total for 10 nights, with taxes and fees, is $389.47.  There is a nightly resort fee that I will have to pay when I check out- I believe it is between $3.50 and $5 per night.  Travel Advisor gives it a pretty decent rating overall (#13 out of 164 Kissimmee hotels in reader satisfaction), and the reviews are mostly good.


----------



## BellaSwan

Hey everyone,

I just got Regal Sun Resort in DTD for $44 the thrid week in September.


----------



## DisneyConvert

While I am not a priceline user (we love our Marriott and Hilton rewards), I have definitely noticed an almost plummet in off-property hotel prices.
.
Courtyard and Springhill Suites are going for $8x / nite in August when I am more used to paying $100~$130.
.
Is this happening everywhere at/near LBV, on-property too?


----------



## DLBDS

*sigh*

I didn't do my homework and think it through before bidding. I will go with low expectations and hope for the best....

$45 ($58.19/Total for 1 night) - Wyndham Orlando

If I had it to do over, I would have lowered my bid to $30-$40 and requested only the WDW/Kissimmee areas instead of including Universal.

Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## dennise

We stayed at the Wyndham 2 years ago.  We thought it was very nice.  Lots to do, convenient to restaurants, nice pools.


----------



## DLBDS

dennise said:


> We stayed at the Wyndham 2 years ago.  We thought it was very nice.  Lots to do, convenient to restaurants, nice pools.



Thanks for sharing your opinion! It's only for the night we arrive and then we hop over to POR. BTW, did you eat the breakfast buffet? What was the food quality? Thanks again!


----------



## dennise

Never ate ther, there are 2-3 breakfast buffets within a 5 min walk that we ate at.  Golden corral, Ponderosa, Sizzler and a Perkins family restaurant just across the street.  A lot less expensive.


----------



## drdisney

Just won the Radisson Resort Orlando - Celebration last night for $40 for 3 nights for a pre DVC trip in September. The hotel has mixed reviews on Tripadvisor, but for the price I'm not going to complain. I started out at $30 at first, and then kept rebidding until I got it. The only drawback is the $10 "resort" fee, but they have fee Wifi which I think makes up for it. I have seen more and more hotels starting to  play this "resort" fee game on priceline. Let's say a neighboring hotel is selling rooms on priceline for $100, you want to undercut them, so you are willing to let yours go for $80. When someone wins, you charge them the required "resort" fee to make up the difference.


----------



## C50T

Yep - the resort fee is the thing that is making me hesitate about using priceline.  You don't know what the fee is before you bid.  What's to stop a hotel from charging a resort fee of $20, $30 or more?


----------



## drdisney

C50T said:


> Yep - the resort fee is the thing that is making me hesitate about using priceline.  You don't know what the fee is before you bid.  What's to stop a hotel from charging a resort fee of $20, $30 or more?



Nothing, that is my whole point. If they wanted too, they could charge an extra $30 or $40, and get away with it because it is required. At least with Hotwire, they will tell you the resort fee amount before you book.


----------



## pilgrimage

Nov 9-14, Clarion Universal $30 per night,
Plus $1.50 per night fee which includes wifi.
This really helps stretch our family budget.


----------



## rebecca06261

The resort fee for a couple of the 4 star resorts in the Convention Center area is $35 per night plus $18 for parking. The Peabody still has an $18.00 parking fee but there is no parking due to construction in the area...


----------



## DLBDS

This 'resort fee' is new to me this year.I don't recall seeing them in previous years. The Wyndham's is $6. Not worth complaining about considering what it could be ($30+)...and it's only for one night. Not sure if I'll be using Priceline in the future. Kinda scary really.


----------



## rebecca06261

I quit using Priceline because of this. I used Priceline in May and got the Doubletree at the entrance to Universal Orlando for $39 a night, if I remember correctly, self-parking was $11.00 per day and then the resort fee was like $8 or $9.00 per day.  Regardless, I paid close to $20 additional each night. Truly, I didn't mind as it was a nice place which on a good run on hotwire will run for $79 - $90 a night. However, I can only imagine what would happen if you didn't budget the extra fees!

I agree, hotwire is the only "blind booking" site that discloses fees up front. I can see priceline changing it's position on that soon enough, especially as more and more resorts add fees.


----------



## C50T

rebecca06261 said:


> I quit using Priceline because of this. . . .
> 
> I agree, hotwire is the only "blind booking" site that discloses fees up front. I can see priceline changing it's position on that soon enough, especially as more and more resorts add fees.



I hope you're right.  Until they do, I'm either going to hotwire, or dealing directly with the hotels.


----------



## BudgetGifted

drdisney said:


> Just won the Radisson Resort Orlando - Celebration last night for $40 for 3 nights The only drawback is the $10 "resort" fee, but they have fee Wifi which I think makes up for it. I have seen more and more hotels starting to  play this "resort" fee game on priceline.



I stayed at this resort last year. I booked it through the Radisson site & it did have the $10. per day resort fee. They stated it was for security & activities during the day, but I agree, it is just another way to add more fees. I just wanted you to know it was not just through Priceline. We did like this resort. The grounds are beautiful & the rooms were clean & a nice size. Pool area was great! Nice and big with a slide for the kids. There are activities throughout the day & night for when you get back from the parks. Pizza Hut & a snack bar on site, along with a full serve restaurant (expensive).


----------



## drdisney

Thanks Budget for the info. The reality is that I have been wanting to book a room for the past 4 months, but every time I went online and read reviews from places like Tripadvisor or other online review sites, every hotel that I would look at had some sort of negative  remarks to it. I finally decided that as my vacation was fast approaching, I needed to get it booked. The hotel grounds look beautiful, and I love the fact how close it is area restaurants. We will be renting a car for our trip, so I think I go exploring some really good restaurant ideas that I have found on this board. Even if the room isn't 100 % perfect or the grounds not as they described, I don't mind. That is what a vacation is all about. Just the fact that I am in Orlando and not at work gives me a reason to kick of my shoes and celebrate !

Dr D


----------



## BelleLovesTheBeast

I didn't know about the resort fees. Is there any way to find out which resorts have what fees? I've never bid before but was considering bidding on a 3* in the Universal area for 2 nights in Oct. Good or bad idea?


----------



## rebecca06261

You can go to betterbidding dot com and get help figuring out which resort that is. My bet is that it's the Doubletree at the Entrance to Universal which charges $11.00 per day parking and another nominal fee (less than $3.00) for something else that I can't remember. Typically, once you go above 2.0 resorts charge for parking. That fee can be anywhere between $5 to $15 per day.


----------



## lillymom

I am a little confused about surprise resort fees? I have been using price line for the last year or so. I recently won a bid for Hilton on WDW resort for one night on 9-11-2008 for $60.00 the after service fee it is $75.  However, everytime I have used priceline, before I confirm my bid the page tells me how much the service fees and taxes would be so if I win my bid I know how much total will be charged. I do not know maybe I have been fortunate not to encounter a resort that does this. I will say I did stay at a hotel in Daytona that charged a parking fee ( do not even get me started on this, i find parking fees absurd since you are already paying to stay there. i understand valet but self parking ) however the information was disclosed on their website so I wasn't surprised when I arrived. Same with the Hilton it does say starting in Oct. they are charging for parking.


----------



## tweetylori

As a long-time Priceline user, I have to say that the resort fee is a Florida thing, not a Priceline thing.  Orlando is one of those few cities where resort fees are added on when you get there.  It's not any different than reserving a hotel room at regular price, than getting there and they've added a resort fee.  Some hotels do it standard in Florida.  That means they do it for everyone who books at their hotel, not just the Priceline customers.  So you can pay full price + a resort fee.  Or you can pay a Priceline price+ a resort fee. It's your choice.


----------



## slappy1974

Added two days before, and one day after our 7 day land and sea package.

Before got two nights at Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort - $50 per night, $64 with taxes, etc. 10/3-10/5/08.

After got one night at Holiday Inn Main Gate East - $50 per night, $64 with taxes, etc. 10/12-10/13/08.

Both bid with "Disney World Vicinity Area" & 3 stars.


----------



## C50T

Got it on Priceline.  2 rooms for 40.00 each, one night during the second week of Sept.   They added taxes and fees, but still under $100 bucks for 2 rooms makes me happy.   
I hope they don't add too many more parking, resort, and hey-we-can-charge-you-whatever-we-want fees when I get there.


----------



## CarolA

Just a note.

I bid for a 3 star at the airport for one night 9/24.   $48 

Got the Shearton Suites....


----------



## Rubbertops

We just got Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress in October for $136 (total) through Hotwire.

The rack rate is $236. The website says they will begin renovations Oct 8.


----------



## Purseval

lillymom said:


> I am a little confused about surprise resort fees? I have been using price line for the last year or so. I recently won a bid for Hilton on WDW resort for one night on 9-11-2008 for $60.00 the after service fee it is $75.  However, everytime I have used priceline, before I confirm my bid the page tells me how much the service fees and taxes would be so if I win my bid I know how much total will be charged.



Those are the service fees for Priceline and the taxes for the hotel room.  The only way to find out if a hotel has a resort fee is to go to each hotel's website and look.  If you are bidding on a resort you can guarantee to see one.  The only 4 star in Orlando is the Peabody and they have exta charges.  3 Stars are hit or miss but expect to see more fees tacked on as they try to stay competitive in advertised room rates.

When the extra fees started showing up some people disputed the charges with Priceline and got refunds.  Now Priceline warns you before you start bidding that hotels may charge an extra fee not included in the bidding so you will no longer get a refund if you complain about it.


----------



## Purseval

We just set up our fall vacation, Oct 12-19.  All of our hotels were booked through priceline.

Oct. 12-13 Ramada Celebration, $31 no resort fees total with taxes $42

Oct 13-16 Holiday Inn Maingate East $45 + $5 Bonus for 2 days then added 1 day for $45, total with taxes about $52/night.  No extra fees

Oct 16-19 Radisson Resort Orlando-Celebration $42 + $5 Bonus total with taxes about $51/night.  They have an $11/day resort fee they add on at checkout

We added on the Ramada as an afterthought, we decided to upgrade our 1-day Halloween Horrors tickets to Frequent Fear passes and go on Sunday, Thursday and Saturday nights.  Friday night is also a HHN night but we will be in the Magic Kingdom that night.


----------



## Purseval

C50T said:


> Got it on Priceline.  2 rooms for 40.00 each, one night during the second week of Sept.   They added taxes and fees, but still under $100 bucks for 2 rooms makes me happy.
> I hope they don't add too many more parking, resort, and hey-we-can-charge-you-whatever-we-want fees when I get there.



You don't say which hotel you got but it's easy enough to find out if they charge extra fees.  Just go to their website and look or call the hotel directly and ask.  At that price it sounds like you got a 2.5 or 3 Star hotel, most don't charge resort fees.


----------



## C50T

Purseval said:


> You don't say which hotel you got but it's easy enough to find out if they charge extra fees.  Just go to their website and look or call the hotel directly and ask.  At that price it sounds like you got a 2.5 or 3 Star hotel, most don't charge resort fees.



I put it up in the title - Holiday Inn Maingate East.  Next time I'll include it in the body of the text.
Thanks for the tip!   I checked the site and didn't see any extra charges mentioned.


----------



## Misty89

just won a bid for
 Extended Stay America orlando convention center 
Thursday February 5th 2009
 one night stay before our TS starts for a bid of $22, 
with tax, etc= $31.xx

not to bad, all we need is a place to sleep ( it will be our arrival day, and we will not land until right before dinner)

Tina


----------



## CarolA

Hotwire Result.

October 12 the one night Hyatt MCO.   $89 a night before the fees.

Remember the TripAdvisor ranking has to be the 4.5 for it to be the Four Star Hyatt, otherwise it's another hotel.   (At least thats working right NOW!)


----------



## pamjb

I am bidding on a hotel near MCO for our arrival night (10 pm).  I was bidding on Priceline for a 3-star, but today they added a 3 1/2 star level.  Does anybody have any clue what hotel that could be?


----------



## opharbour

CarolA said:


> Just a note.
> 
> I bid for a 3 star at the airport for one night 9/24.   $48
> 
> Got the Shearton Suites....



Thanks for this info.  I bid the same amount ($48) for a 3-star by the airport on 11/22 and got the Courtyard by Marriott.  The rate at Marriott's website was $109.

I got the hotel on the first attempt and actually might have gotten it cheaper if I had used all of the free re-bids (add hotels in areas around Orlando that don't have 3-stars).


----------



## opharbour

pamjb said:


> I am bidding on a hotel near MCO for our arrival night (10 pm).  I was bidding on Priceline for a 3-star, but today they added a 3 1/2 star level.  Does anybody have any clue what hotel that could be?



It might be any of the following:

Crowne Plaza Orlando Airport
Florida Hotel & Conference Center
Hyatt Regency Airport 
Marriott Airport Hotel 
Sheraton Suites

and it could also be one not listed above.


----------



## opharbour

I just placed a winning bid of $60 per night ($72.15 including tax and fees) for the Hilton, Located in The Walt Disney Resort through Priceline for 11/30 through 12/2.  I started at $48 in the Resort Category in hte WDW vicinity and increasing $2 using free re-bids (all zones except Seaworld/Universal)each time until it was accepted at $60.


----------



## Misty89

double post


----------



## pamjb

I won the Hyatt in MCO with a bid of $60.  I booked two rooms, so the total, with the Priceline fees was $144.20.  This was perfect for our 11 pm arrival in Orlando.  I booked it on 9/30/08 and our arrival date was 10/2/08.  
I was able to call the day the day we were arriving to make sure we had 2 double beds vs a king.  It wasn't any problem at all.  The staff at the Hyatt were wonderful....


----------



## auctionmaster

This is a great thread!

Wish I would have found this one a year or two ago...


----------



## Trixie15

When would you start bidding for a stay in May 2009?

I just tried the Universal area (zone 8) for 3.5*, 4*, and resort for $40, $45, $48, $49, $50, $51, and $52 using free rebids and was rejected.

Then I tried Disney area (zone 1) for 3.5* and resort for $40 and $45 and was rejected.

I'm trying to get 2 rooms, but honestly at this point, I could rent a 3 bedroom house for less money and at least I'd have some idea of what I'm getting, kwim?  Especially once you add on parking and resort fees.


----------



## wdwluver

In case this helps anyone, I just won a Price line bid of $77 per night for a 4 star, Universal zone, for the Peabody.  Its for the last night of our Disney trip.  I just couldn't see spending another $400 when we're literally just spending the night and leaving early the next day. It's for 12/25  .

I like the Peabody.  Stayed there before for a convention, but that last day at Disney always makes me want to .


----------



## roxannex

Just posting for other's benefits!

12/5-12/6-Grand Cypress -$84
12/13-12/14-Peabody - $80

Pre and post cruise stays. I kind of wish I'd gotten Gaylord Palms because I'd like to see ICE, but I guess we can always just go over there.


----------



## EllieMaie

Just got the following for our late night arrival:

12-2-08 (1 night)
3.5*
MCO
$48 ($61 with taxes added)
Hyatt in MCO


----------



## cinjam

Is the Hyatt at MCO a 3.5* or a 4* now on hotwire?

Is it also correct that the trip advisor results for the Hyatt MCO will be over 100 reviews and a 4.5 out of a 5?

Any other key things that I should look for.

I am trying for one night 2/6/09

TIA for any help.


----------



## d4est

I never noticed this sticky!

On 11/2 I bid 4* Uni/Sea World area and won the Renaissance Orlando.  This is for 2/14-2/18.  I had tried for over a month, bidding as high as $135 and all were rejected.  I was shocked when my $95 bid was accepted.  It's higher than normal, but this is Pres. week, checking in on a Saturday (Valentine's Day no less).  I am happy with this.

Maybe this info will help someone.  One lesson I learned is patience!  I thought I would never get a winning bid and if I did it would be way more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## CarolA

cinjam said:


> Is the Hyatt at MCO a 3.5* or a 4* now on hotwire?
> 
> Is it also correct that the trip advisor results for the Hyatt MCO will be over 100 reviews and a 4.5 out of a 5?
> 
> Any other key things that I should look for.
> 
> I am trying for one night 2/6/09
> 
> TIA for any help.



It does appear to be a four star and IF it shows the Trip Advisor you have it right, but the last few times I looked they had taken the Trip Advisor rating off the 4 star.  So it could be EITHER the Hyatt or the Renissance.


----------



## cinjam

pamjb said:


> I won the Hyatt in MCO with a bid of $60.  I booked two rooms, so the total, with the Priceline fees was $144.20.  This was perfect for our 11 pm arrival in Orlando.  I booked it on 9/30/08 and our arrival date was 10/2/08.
> I was able to call the day the day we were arriving to make sure we had 2 double beds vs a king.  It wasn't any problem at all.  The staff at the Hyatt were wonderful....



Was this a 4* or a 3 1/2* on priceline - do you recall?

TIA!!


----------



## EllieMaie

As of last week, the Hyatt is 3.5* on Priceline.


----------



## THNICE

Wyndham International Drive
3.5 stars under Priceline International Drive Zone
12/27-12/31/2008 $48 per night


----------



## greenchief

Use PL for the first time and got:
Royal Plaza Hotel Downtown Disney  3.5 *
one night Sat Jan. 17 for  $77 ($91.94 with tax&fee)
Now just wondering about any resort hidden fees?


----------



## GoDeacs

Just got Wyndham Resort International Drive for $40 a night Jan 9-11.  Total of $98.35 with tax & fees.


----------



## leight

Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for $90 1/31-2/1  total came to $109.83- but it seems like there are resort fees too. Still- from all the reviews it looks like a good deal for superbowl weekend for a night out for DH & I


----------



## roozlilone

Could someone list some of the hotels Priceline considers 4* near Disney? Thanks!


----------



## Armadillo4

Radisson Resort Celebration over the busy MLK Weekend: 1/17 - 1/20.
$36/night + resort fee

Supposedly the high-speed internet is complimentary, so that balances out the resort fee for me.


----------



## yeahdisney

Got Ramada Orlanda Celebration Hotel and Conference Center 2 1/2 stars $41, $53 with taxes.  I think there was no resort fees.  Needed one night only.


----------



## richs52

I just got the Regal Sun Resort - across from DTD for a $70 bid (plus tax and fees) for Friday 2/6.  It was a 3.5 star.  I just needed one night.  Very happy with this price!


----------



## pomlover

GoDeacs said:


> Just got Wyndham Resort International Drive for $40 a night Jan 9-11.  Total of $98.35 with tax & fees.



Dang this is a really good price!!! I paid $53 a night there I think. BTW the place is marvelous; enjoy your stay!


----------



## Flower Power

yeahdisney said:


> Got Ramada Orlanda Celebration Hotel and Conference Center 2 1/2 stars $41, $53 with taxes.  I think there was no resort fees.  Needed one night only.



I got 1 night for 2/25 at Ramada Orlando Celebration Hotel and Conference Center for a total of $38.79... Very happy with that price as we are heading out on a cruise the next day and wanted to spend our arrival day at World Showcase.  We didn't get to tour it at all last Feb. because grandkids were too caught up in Future World to allow us to spend any time there.  This price leaves me enough money to spend on 1 day ticket.


----------



## twixbar

Radisson Resort Orlando-Celebration
for night of Feb. 26th
$36.00 ($47.96 after taxes/fees)


----------



## singitalto

We got Comfort Suites Orlando on Turkey Lake Rd for one night 2/19 for $34+ ($45.38 total). Comes with breakfast!


----------



## Purseval

roozlilone said:


> Could someone list some of the hotels Priceline considers 4* near Disney? Thanks!



Celebration Hotel 
Mona Lisa Suite Hotel 

Closer to Sea World/Universal Studios:

Renaissance Orlando Resort at Sea World 
The Peabody Orlando Hotel 
Westin Imagine Orlando


----------



## mindymouse1

I just used priceline for the first time with this result:

Omni Orlando Resort at Championsgate

2 Nights  2/15 and 2/16

One Room

$80.00 a night plus all the fees for a total of $190.08   

I am very excited as we are extending a MAW trip by two nights to visit family and this is $100 cheaper than the All Stars for these nights!!

It even has a lazy river!!


----------



## Tissa

Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for one night 3/15/09 during spring break. 
$100.00(122.00 with taxes and fees). 

$15 resort fee.

Still cheaper than the $169 Disney wanted for POP Century.


----------



## Buzliteyear

Omni Champions Gate http://www.omnihotels.com/FindAHotel/OrlandoChampionsGate.aspx 

April 9 - April 17 (Spring Break)

$95. per night

Very excited, especially considering we got this under $100 during the spring break.


----------



## roozlilone

mindymouse1 said:


> I just used priceline for the first time with this result:
> 
> Omni Orlando Resort at Championsgate
> 
> 2 Nights  2/15 and 2/16
> 
> One Room
> 
> $80.00 a night plus all the fees for a total of $190.08
> 
> I am very excited as we are extending a MAW trip by two nights to visit family and this is $100 cheaper than the All Stars for these nights!!
> 
> It even has a lazy river!!



Could I ask what you plugged in to get this result, area and bid? That's a great deal!


----------



## pirateandprincesses

Used Priceline for the first time and got 1 night at the Hyatt Place Orlando Universal for $69.71 inc. tax.!! Very satisfied-I wanted a pool, free parking, and free breakfast and got it


----------



## dgaston

Bid 3* DWV using free rebids for 2/20 and 2/21/09 (after 5 night DVC stay at Vero Beach).  Was not successful until $48 -- got Holiday Inn Maingate East.  With taxes and fees it comes to $116.69 for the two nights.


----------



## collcass

Purseval said:


> Celebration Hotel
> Mona Lisa Suite Hotel
> 
> Closer to Sea World/Universal Studios:
> 
> Renaissance Orlando Resort at Sea World
> The Peabody Orlando Hotel
> Westin Imagine Orlando


We got the Rennaissance Orlando Resort @ Sea World for $80 2/20 & 21


----------



## dennise

got this on my first bid for $56.  April 8-10.  I know there is a $8 resort fee,but I wonder about parking.  Is there a fee for this as well.   Does anyone know where the best rooms are located, I thought I would thry to get one.   thanks


----------



## spiceycat

boy - got a horrible resort for $41.07 (including fee - w/o fee 30)

Ramada Orlando Celebration Hotel & Conference Center - according to the reviews - this place is a dump.

will see for myself - maybe need less than others. since this is the hotel before I leave can just leave early if necessary.

of course it might look worst - coming from Disney's SSR.

staying on March 21 - made the bid/reservation today.

will definitely be back to say if it was a nice place or the horrible place that tripadvisor says it is.


----------



## spiceycat

dennise said:


> got this on my first bid for $56.  April 8-10.  I know there is a $8 resort fee,but I wonder about parking.  Is there a fee for this as well.   Does anyone know where the best rooms are located, I thought I would thry to get one.   thanks



in the tower - looking toward the parks. don't think you see the parks - but that side of the resort

the other way there is just the I4 - basically.


----------



## stellarindia01

This is one of my favorite forum.  I would say, thanks for providing this useful information.  I, must appreciate the tools provided by you.  Please keep updating me.

CSK


----------



## kpadalik

My sister just got Radisson Resort Celebration for the 4 nights before 4th of July for $35/night on Priceline!  She of course has to add the $10 resort fee, but still an awesome price!


----------



## tweetylori

dennise said:


> got this on my first bid for $56.  April 8-10.  I know there is a $8 resort fee,but I wonder about parking.  Is there a fee for this as well.   Does anyone know where the best rooms are located, I thought I would thry to get one.   thanks




May I ask what star-level they're considering this hotel now?  Is it 3 1/2 stars?


----------



## dennise

Yes, it is 3.5*.  I see that others have got it for 54.  We have never stayed this close to DW, ususally like to avoid the intersection of 535 and World drive.  (we don't spent all our time at the World, so like to be close to others things.   We are kind of like gypsies.


----------



## tweetylori

3 1/2* Wyndham on International for $49 for March 24.  Previous bid was $45.  Reviews I've seen so far are not good.  Not sure I'm happy about this.


----------



## dennise

We stayed there a few years ago, requested building 8, got a ground floor room, could see one of the pools  out the door,   close to  pool, snack bar.  we thought it was very clean, but had read negative reports before we went.


----------



## Purseval

We just got Hilton Garden Inn Orlando SeaWorld International Center for $32/night this friday-Sun Feb 27-Mar 2.  It is a 3 Star on priceline and has a 4.2 overall on expedia with no negative reviews.  Our total for the three nights is $123, booking through the hotel for the same room would cost $401.63


----------



## Purseval

spiceycat said:


> boy - got a horrible resort for $41.07 (including fee - w/o fee 30)
> 
> Ramada Orlando Celebration Hotel & Conference Center - according to the reviews - this place is a dump.



I've stayed there, it wasn't bad at all.  Hare is a review with some pictures:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1995439&page=1&highlight="

They didn't have a resort fee that must be new.  Call and make sure.


----------



## GoingtoDisney

Buzliteyear said:


> Omni Champions Gate http://www.omnihotels.com/FindAHotel/OrlandoChampionsGate.aspx
> 
> April 9 - April 17 (Spring Break)
> 
> $95. per night
> 
> Very excited, especially considering we got this under $100 during the spring break.



This is exactly when we will be there and the hotel we would prefer (we know no guarantees).  Do you mind is I ask what criteria you put in?  Great deal!


Thanks!


----------



## spiceycat

Purseval said:


> We just got Hilton Garden Inn Orlando SeaWorld International Center for $32/night this friday-Sun Feb 27-Mar 2.  It is a 3 Star on priceline and has a 4.2 overall on expedia with no negative reviews.  Our total for the three nights is $123, booking through the hotel for the same room would cost $401.63



oh that hotel would have been wonderful!!!

it is close enough you can walk to Seaworld


----------



## FlavioRJ

I got a hit on Priceline for my hotel for the Unviersal portion of my vacation!

Started at $31 and increased by $2 until i hit it at $39/night (my max, because Hotwire was offering it at $43).
It's a great location for Universal, so I'm happy with it1

Room Cost (avg. per room, per night): 	$39.00 (USD)
Number of Rooms: 	1
Number of Nights: 	10
Room Subtotal: 	$390.00 (USD)
Taxes and Fees: 	  $63.55 (USD)
Total Room Cost: $453.55 (USD)


----------



## AInWonderland

3.5*  Marriott MCO 3/28  $56
Arriving at night staying here before moving to DVC


----------



## CarolA

FlavioRJ said:


> I got a hit on Priceline for my hotel for the Unviersal portion of my vacation!
> 
> Started at $31 and increased by $2 until i hit it at $39/night (my max, because Hotwire was offering it at $43).
> It's a great location for Universal, so I'm happy with it1
> 
> Room Cost (avg. per room, per night): 	$39.00 (USD)
> Number of Rooms: 	1
> Number of Nights: 	10
> Room Subtotal: 	$390.00 (USD)
> Taxes and Fees: 	  $63.55 (USD)
> Total Room Cost: $453.55 (USD)



So what hotel was it?


----------



## FlavioRJ

CarolA said:


> So what hotel was it?



Oooops  

Four Points by Sheraton Studio City


----------



## Mich Mouse

Hi All,

Not sure if it has been mentioned but Biddingfortravel.com keeps a record of bidding acceptances and rejections on their site.....They also offer strategies for "Re-bidding"

I've saved thousands of $$$ and stayed in 4 Star resorts across the USA utilizing the strategies I learned on the site.

I apologize if this has been mentioned before...Didn't read the 12 page thread.


----------



## Purseval

spiceycat said:


> oh that hotel would have been wonderful!!!
> 
> it is close enough you can walk to Seaworld



Yes, Seaworld is right behind it.  I posted pics and a review here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2107854


----------



## kevindorsey

I'm also looking for a hotel in Orlando.  Last bid on Priceline didn't go through.  Will try with Sheraton.


----------



## rchristiansen

Hello,

A couple days ago I bid on Priceline. First bid was $50 for a 4 star, then $51 for a 3 1/2 star all within downtown disney. Then I added Kissimmee as well, and upped the bid to $65 and got the Hotel Royal Plaza for April 11 - 16th.


----------



## Annabell

I am trying to book a 1 night stay in the airport MCO area through Priceline for end of April but have not been successfull sofar. Tried weeks already but
no success.
Am I too early ?? 
I have read betterbidding and biddingfortravel but there is not really an answer to when one should start bidding for a room. 
Some seem to have success month before and others just days before. 
Now I want to keep trying in the coming weeks but in case I don't have any success is it still OK to book through the normal sites closer to the end of april ?? Or will I risk the fact that most hotels would be all booked up ??? 
Anyone experience with booking airport hotels ???


----------



## MomofKatie

Annabell said:


> I am trying to book a 1 night stay in the airport MCO area through Priceline for end of April but have not been successfull sofar. Tried weeks already but
> no success.
> Am I too early ??
> I have read betterbidding and biddingfortravel but there is not really an answer to when one should start bidding for a room.
> Some seem to have success month before and others just days before.
> Now I want to keep trying in the coming weeks but in case I don't have any success is it still OK to book through the normal sites closer to the end of april ?? Or will I risk the fact that most hotels would be all booked up ???
> Anyone experience with booking airport hotels ???



Try Hotwire!  I plugged in 1 night near the end of April (just to try it out, I plugged in 4/24), and 5 hotels came up- price range from mid $40's up to mid $70's.  Star levels from 2 to 4.  All listed as Orlando Intl Airport MCO.


----------



## Annabell

Thanks for the tip... I will have a look at Hotwire.


----------



## missthec&o

Got this through Hotwire last week:

Holiday Inn Hotel and Suites Orlando-Orange County Convention Center
8214 Universal Boulevard
3*
Pool, fitness center, high-speed Internet access
4/4/09-4/8/09
$47 a night

Was looking for something not too far from Sea World, since that's where we'll be most of the time. Wasn't the hotel I thought I might get, but TripAdvisor reviews look promising -- nothing fancy, but clean, good location and good people.


----------



## derrickmom

I just book the RAMADA for two nights before we go to the POP. My total was $84.


----------



## derrickmom

spiceycat said:


> boy - got a horrible resort for $41.07 (including fee - w/o fee 30)
> 
> Ramada Orlando Celebration Hotel & Conference Center - according to the reviews - this place is a dump.
> 
> will see for myself - maybe need less than others. since this is the hotel before I leave can just leave early if necessary.
> 
> of course it might look worst - coming from Disney's SSR.
> 
> staying on March 21 - made the bid/reservation today.
> 
> will definitely be back to say if it was a nice place or the horrible place that tripadvisor says it is.



PLEASE let me know. I have the same hotel for two nights before we check into the POP!


----------



## mishoe01

I just got the Marriott MCO for 4/24 at $52 (before taxes & fees).  3 1/2 *


----------



## missfigment

my brother got one room and mom got another at royal plaza downtown disney area for 55 a night!


----------



## spiceycat

derrickmom said:


> PLEASE let me know. I have the same hotel for two nights before we check into the POP!



will do.

as I say if horrible will just leave then.


----------



## CarolA

missfigment said:


> my brother got one room and mom got another at royal plaza downtown disney area for 55 a night!



Good deal..Do you have the dates


----------



## twooley2

I tried the priceline thing last night for the first time for one night and got Celebration Hotel, a Kessler Hotel for 99.00 plus taxes came to 125.06 cant say Im thrilled but we shal lsee never have stayed here but for one night it shouldnt be a big deal we will have 4 to a room and the hotel saif that was fine


----------



## MasterChief

My bid of $39/night for a 3* in the WDW area on the night of May 17th just got accepted; I got the Radisson Resort Orlando-Celebration.


----------



## CarolA

twooley2 said:


> I tried the priceline thing last night for the first time for one night and got Celebration Hotel, a Kessler Hotel for 99.00 plus taxes came to 125.06 cant say Im thrilled but we shal lsee never have stayed here but for one night it shouldnt be a big deal we will have 4 to a room and the hotel saif that was fine



It's beautiful.  Great location very good service! You did good!  You can walk around downtown Celebration for your evening!


----------



## jennselke

yoursis said:


> I also got the Radisson Worldgate, I'm getting worried because it got some real bad reviews on tripadvisor.com. Would those of you who stay there soon please post a review when you get back? I hope I didn't make a terrible mistake.


Stayed at Radisson - is that the one by Celebration Hospital? I was very happy with the room. wifi worked well, got to DHS within 20 min door to door.  Didn't use the pool at all.  I typically stay at the Pop and am considering this hotel for my next visit if I can get it through priceline.


----------



## CaFeeney

Sheraton Studio City April 1-5th  $40.  Heading down for a cheap weekend as we won passes to Universal from the Superbowl promotion.  Hotel is typically over $100/night and Trip Advisor gives it pretty good/mixed reviews so here:'s hoping it works out!


----------



## dennise

We have stayed there 2 trips, very comfy beds,  helpful staff.


----------



## mla973

Omni Resort at ChampionsGate (Priceline "resort" category)

Just won at $89/night for 4 nights in mid-April. Priceline's price was $215. We've never stayed here, but it looks great. 

This is my first time with Priceline, and I'm concerned about what I'll be charged at check-in. I called the Omni, and she didn't know how it worked with Priceline, but there is a $16 resort fee and tax is 14%. I'll probably try to call back and ask for someone else.


----------



## tweetylori

mla973 said:


> Omni Resort at ChampionsGate (Priceline "resort" category)
> 
> Just won at $89/night for 4 nights in mid-April. Priceline's price was $215. We've never stayed here, but it looks great.
> 
> This is my first time with Priceline, and I'm concerned about what I'll be charged at check-in. I called the Omni, and she didn't know how it worked with Priceline, but there is a $16 resort fee and tax is 14%. I'll probably try to call back and ask for someone else.




As an experienced Priceline user, I can tell you that the total that Priceline quoted you is accurate.  However, Orlando has some resort fees that are sometimes not included. Remember that even if you had booked the hotel without Priceline, you would still have to pay taxes and resort fees, so this is not a rip-off or anything.  Be happy for your Priceline win...enjoy it, and have a great time!


----------



## TinkerBellToo2

MasterChief said:


> My bid of $39/night for a 3* in the WDW area on the night of May 17th just got accepted; I got the Radisson Resort Orlando-Celebration.




I too will be staying at this resort May 6-13 for $52.00 a night, with taxes and the resort fee of 11.30 included. Not a bad price for a 3*.

$ 35.00     Priceline excepted bid
$   6.00     Nightly tax
$ 11.30     Resort Fee
---------
$ 52.34    Total


----------



## TinkerBellToo2

Sorry double post


----------



## 8esther8

Well, you win some, you lose some.  I got the Wyndham Orlando International Dr. for $50./night for 3 nights, April 7-10, and it, too, is a dump according to the reviews.  I'll never use priceline again, and don't think we'll even go, considering the 7 hour drive.  Shoot.


----------



## tweetylori

8esther8 said:


> Well, you win some, you lose some.  I got the Wyndham Orlando International Dr. for $50./night for 3 nights, April 7-10, and it, too, is a dump according to the reviews.  I'll never use priceline again, and don't think we'll even go, considering the 7 hour drive.  Shoot.



It's not so bad that I wouldn't go!  Really!  For that price it's very okay!  The room itself has 4-star amenities.  There is room service, a business center and pools...things that bring it up to the 3 1/2 star rating.  My suggestion would be to ask for a room in one of the center/remodeled buildings.  

If I had reservations at that price I would not hesitate to go and have a great time!


----------



## tweetylori

p.s. Our drive was longer than that.  Honestly, if I had reservations, I would so GO, before I'd pay and not get anything.  You might be pleasantly surprised.  Look closer on Trip Adviser.com. There are some very good reviews there.


----------



## CaFeeney

Well, just got back from our stay at the Four Points Sheraton Studio City - got on Priceline for $40 a night.  Wouldn't stay again - no refrigerator (big problem with a toddler), lots of high school groups, door lock was broken, pretty dated.   Wouldn't stay gain - good thing it was only $40 a night - if I paid $115 (Priceline rate) I would have been really upset!
I just wished the whole time that I was on property - I guess I have been spoiled by Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## umaangel00

How do you know what resort you are going to get? I don't want to bid and then hate the resort I get. We are going in september and we were going to stay onsite because of free dining but I'm not sure right now.


----------



## Annabell

Well... with priceline.. you don't know what you get.
That is all in the priceline game... if you have particular preference 
for a particular hotel or resort then maybe you should not use priceline at all. 

The only thing you can choose is the area (zone) and how many star a property is. I have sofar bid for 3 stars and most hotels I get are OK but I 
never get a hotel that I want to have. Sometimes I think I will get a certain
hotel (based on successes of others) but I always end up with something very different. Now I always use priceline for 1 or 2 day stay so it's not a big deal if I get something I don't really like. 

If you don't mind which hotel you end up with then priceline is a great site
to get good priced hotels.


----------



## Chkysbak

Clarion Maingate in Kissimmee FL - 2-1/2 Stars

http://www.clarionhotelmaingate.com/dining.php

$ 31.00     Priceline excepted bid
$ 11.20 Tax & Fee

One Night stay before our trip to WDW


----------



## funcinderella

Mich Mouse said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure if it has been mentioned but Biddingfortravel.com keeps a record of bidding acceptances and rejections on their site.....They also offer strategies for "Re-bidding"
> 
> I've saved thousands of $$$ and stayed in 4 Star resorts across the USA utilizing the strategies I learned on the site.
> 
> I apologize if this has been mentioned before...Didn't read the 12 page thread.


 
Yep, I thought so too.  But when I posted a winning bid (for the second time without using their link) they banned me from the site!  Very nasty moderator.  So use the site for your own purposes, but you're better off not posting it seems.  Betterbidding.com is much more friendly, I used their link for bidding.


----------



## funcinderella

3* Sheraton safari on 3/6-3/8 two rooms. $45 each per night plus tax
3 1/2 * Marriott Orlando Airport 6/28 $43 plus tax


----------



## NurseW2Kiddies

Royal Plaza In Walt Disney World Resort   3 1/2 *. 4 nights...6/15-6/19  $55 per night...  $38.65 in Taxes  for a total of $258.65. Not bad. I'm happy. Has mixed reveiws on Tripadvisor but you have to remember, most people that bother with a reveiw are not the happy ones. As long as there are no roaches crawling on me I'm happy


----------



## CarolA

funcinderella said:


> Yep, I thought so too.  But when I posted a winning bid (for the second time without using their link) they banned me from the site!  Very nasty moderator.  So use the site for your own purposes, but you're better off not posting it seems.  Betterbidding.com is much more friendly, I used their link for bidding.



The "Witch" would rather not have data on her site. (She was banned from the DIS for her behavior on here)


----------



## funcinderella

CarolA said:


> The "Witch" would rather not have data on her site. (She was banned from the DIS for her behavior on here)


 
Ahh, there is justice in the world!! 

 Now being banned from Disboards would be horrible!!


----------



## funcinderella

I am quite happy with this price; we are arriving very late and needed a place to stay for one night before checking into the Royal pacific in Universal.  This fits the bill right across the street...especially for $41 tax inclusive


----------



## mla973

Wanted to add one more night to my stay (I posted earlier that we got the Omni Orlando Resort at Championsgate for $89). 

Just got Gaylord Palms - a resort category - on 4/23 for $89/night. It looks great. I've never been, but we can't wait to check it out.


----------



## lilallybean

I am thrilled with my priceline results for our trip in 9 days. I got the Hilton Garden Inn Orlando Seaworld International Center for $46.86 per night including taxes. I also got our rental car from Hertz...Compact car, unlimited milage for 8 days for a total of $149 including tax. Looks good to me!


----------



## dgaston

Long way out, but won the DTD Hilton on Priceline for $85 on 9/19/09.  With taxes and fees it comes to $104.03.

I was hoping for the Gaylord Palms or Omni Championsgate again, but we'll take advantage of the ability to use EMH at the Hilton.  We move to a 2 br at Kidani on Sunday as part of a 2 birthday celebration and family mini-reunion.


----------



## dennise

As a last minute change of plans we bid $40. for a 3* in the Dis. world Area and it was accepted,   tried 3.5* first.   Got the Raddisson resort Celebration.  Dated hallways,but nice room with sleep number bed.  April 14th.  bid that morning.


----------



## quietgirll

Hi! We got the DTD Hilton for $64, 79.99 after taxes and fees. This is for May 16th. Really excited about this rate!


----------



## livibug

This is a hotwire win, not priceline - 

Hyatt Place Universal - $41 a night for two nights (6-11-09 to 6-13-09) - $98.65 total with taxes.  This was one of the hotels we were looking at so I started on priceline at $35 - no luck so I rebid it up to $39 - no luck there so I decided to go to hotwire because I knew I could get the exact hotel for $43.. but it was gone!  Luckily I went back to hotwire about 8 hours later and the price dropped $2 to 41 so we jumped on it!


----------



## mla973

I previously posted my priceline bids on this thread, and wanted to link my reviews, in case anyone is interested:

Omni Orlando Resort at Championsgate: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31544326#post31544326

Gaylord Palms: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31544386#post31544386

I hope to add photos tonight.


----------



## pomlover

What's the lowest price anybody's ever gotten for Gaylord?


----------



## dgaston

The lowest I've seen on biddingfortravel.com for Gaylord Palms is $81 this past winter.


----------



## mla973

We paid $89 for one night last week.


----------



## DawnM

We got Hyatt Place Convention Center (3*) for May 1-May 3 for $35 on Priceline.  

We just needed a place for 2 nights as we wanted to add 2 nights to our vacation.  

UPDATE: DH called me on April 30th from work and said he could be home by 2pm.....I packed in 2 hours flat and we added a day to our above win on the priceline site for the same price!  We are here now and this is a GREAT place!  Free continental breakfast with Starbucks coffee, 2 double beds plus a pull out queen size bed in the "living room" area.  Mini fridge and coffee maker in the room.  

Then we are staying at Celebrity Resorts 2 bedroom condo through SkyAuction for $199/week including tax.  

Dawn


----------



## juda

Plenty of amazing info in this thread thanks a heap!


----------



## livibug

Priceline - $34 ($45.65 all in) Hyatt Place - I Drive South / Convention Center for 6-20-09 to 6-21-09


----------



## nighthawks

I am satisfied with Priceline.


----------



## TinkTink78

Got the Marriott Orlando World Center for 2 nights @ $88/nt and its a "resort". 5/23/09.Total $208.37.  Thats what the website rates were $208/nt!!!  I think I did pretty good!  

I wish I had waited tho, Mousesavers had a great rate for Gaylord @ $99/nt and no resort fee or parking fee.  I probably would have gone with that but I cant wait to leave in 2 days, it doesnt matter where I stay !!


----------



## Hillary12.8.07

Just got DTD Royal Plaza for $65/night for 7 nights on Priceline, for June 13-20.  I tried 50 but it asked me to go 15 higher.


----------



## taliategan

On Hotwire - I got Four Points Sheraton at Studio City, a 3*, for $ 38.00 a night (6/26 - 6/28), a total of $ 92.39.    First time using Hotwire (never used Priceline before either).    I thought it would be a good time to try, since I will be by myself on this short trip - although neither of us are that picky about hotels.     I would have preferred a Holiday Inn Express, Hampton, etc., over this type of hotel, but some of the hotel chains in the 2* or 2-1/2* categories I do not like, so I did not take the chance on getting one I do not like.   Overall, I am satisfied with the selection I got - especially for the price.  I will just bring a small cooler with me and buy some breakfast items in lieu of a continental breakfast.


----------



## torinsmom

I got Hyatt Place Universal for July 6-12 at $30/night! I am so excited! Reviews say it is an easy walk to Universal and they also have a shuttle, so I will be saving on parking fees. Also gotta love the free breakfast and wireless internet!

Marsha


----------



## disneydude

Omni at Champions Gate for $84 on Priceline (Resort Disney Area) for 6/5 - 6/10 ----- So far we are really enjoying it, would definatley stay here again!


----------



## J&D

3.5 Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport for 6/9
$43 first bid  

 
We have a late arriving flight, so this is perfect!


----------



## SamSam

We just stayed at the Hyatt Regency Airport for $43.00 (June 6th). It was perfect!  We had an early morning flight (7:05 AM), so the Hyatt was perfect for this.  Right in the airport, what more could I want.


----------



## pershing

Both nights with taxes and fees came to $86.

They also have a resort fee of $6 but free parking. It's just me going alone for 2 days so I want to explore that side of off Disney.

Saved my money for a dinner at Narcoosees'!


----------



## THE DENTIST

Omni championsgate on 26-11-09 for $82.00

Don't know anything about it!

Hope it's close to disney. Only went for one night out of twelve i need as I don't trust this system.


----------



## Purseval

Just got Four Points By Sheraton Universal City for $21/night with $10/day Priceline Bonus cash 

Four Points By Sheraton Studio City
5905 International Drive
Orlando, FL  32819
407-351-2100

Room Cost (avg. per room, per night):	$21.00 (USD)
Number of Rooms:	1
Number of Nights:	3
Room Subtotal:	$63.00 (USD)
Taxes and Fees:	$20.28 (USD)
Total Room Cost:	$83.28 (USD)

Check In July 9, check out the 12th.  We were going down to renew our season passes and this is the lowest rate for a 3-star I can ever remember except for right after the 9/11 attacks


----------



## TinkTink78

WOW! thats a great price!  Thats a great hotel! Was there in 2004 ! Enjoy!


----------



## Purseval

THE DENTIST said:


> Omni championsgate on 26-11-09 for $82.00
> 
> Don't know anything about it!



It's beautiful on the inside, super comfy beds.  Outside there is a children's pool, one for adults/lap swimming and a lazy river.  They have a golf course but you're only there for 1 night, doubt you'll find time to use it.


> Hope it's close to disney. Only went for one night out of twelve i need as I don't trust this system.



Actually it's 5 miles or so past WDW, heading towards Tampa.  Most of the hotels are closer in.  But it's right off an exit so you can be at WDW in minutes.  What exactly is it about the system you don't trust?  It's been around for decades and has sold millions of days of hotel reservations.


----------



## DaddyDon

Got BestWestern lakeside  for 26 dollars a nite ! July 13-17  Taxes and total fees 123.96


----------



## dreamerAl

Staying at the Sheraton Four Points Studio City for 31.00/night. We are there from Sept 20-26. Newly renovated and good reviews. has anyone stayed there?


----------



## Purseval

dreamerAl said:


> Staying at the Sheraton Four Points Studio City for 31.00/night. We are there from Sept 20-26. Newly renovated and good reviews. has anyone stayed there?



We will be staying there in July, when I get back I will post a review with plenty of pictures.


----------



## daannzzz

For October 17th.
One night
Omni Championsgate
$79.00


----------



## THE DENTIST

Purseval said:


> It's beautiful on the inside, super comfy beds.  Outside there is a children's pool, one for adults/lap swimming and a lazy river.  They have a golf course but you're only there for 1 night, doubt you'll find time to use it.
> 
> 
> Actually it's 5 miles or so past WDW, heading towards Tampa.  Most of the hotels are closer in.  But it's right off an exit so you can be at WDW in minutes.  What exactly is it about the system you don't trust?  It's been around for decades and has sold millions of days of hotel reservations.



Hi,

It's just the fact that you don't know what you'll get and being confined to somewhere for 12 days is a little too risky for me. I prefer to know that i'm in LBV or DD area.


----------



## TinkTink78

dreamerAl said:


> Staying at the Sheraton Four Points Studio City for 31.00/night. We are there from Sept 20-26. Newly renovated and good reviews. has anyone stayed there?



I did back in 2004, and it was a very nice place... Thats a great rate!


----------



## momto4obkids

I got Hyatt Place Universal  for $30 a night Sept 5-6!! 

I only bid once and got it!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

THE DENTIST said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's just the fact that you don't know what you'll get and being confined to somewhere for 12 days is a little too risky for me. *I prefer to know that i'm in LBV or DD area*.



It's important to really study the map of the different 'areas' so you know where you'll end up w/ no surprises.   If you don't want to stay in a certain part of that map, don't bid on that area.  Unfortunately, the WDW vicinity is a huge circle so you might end up with a long drive to the parks.

Maybe Hotwire would be better.  You can enter 4 guests per room, unlike PL that only guarantees bedding for 2, and you can search for DTD/LBV area.
www.betterbidding.com does a great job predicting what hotel you'll get based on * rating, location and list of amenities shown in your search results.
I like that with HW, I sort of get a 'visual' of my possible choices whereas with PL you're just getting something in that area and don't know if it has a shuttle, pool, internet, etc. 

I don't know that I'd risk a 12 nt. vacation either.  I use HW for 1 nt. stays for late arrivals/early departures/pre-cruise only.


----------



## Lewisc

Purseval said:


> ..... What exactly is it about the system you don't trust?  It's been around for decades and has sold millions of days of hotel reservations.



PL can be very generous with their ratings.  There is a big difference between the top and bottom properties in a given zone/* level.  There is a  difference between the Hilton and Gaylord Palms/Omni/Hyatt Grand Cypress.  You also have unknown charges for resort fees and parking fees with PL.


----------



## DisneyLover83

Priceline ~ 10/09/09 to 10/13/09 at Omni Champions Gate for $76 per night. There is also a $16 resort fee per night.


----------



## Weegl

July 24-26
Priceline
Started at $50...moved up $5 each bid
Stayed with 4 stars and resorts; Downtown Disney & Disney vicinity
Got $60/night, plus taxes and fees
Total for 2 night stay: $145
Very happy with result


----------



## CarolA

Because I am an idiot I had to book a priceline room for tonight.

I THOUGHT I booked a trip to WDW starting tomorrow.   At around 11:30 today I discovered that "Opps" the flight is TODAY at 11:55.  Let's just say that I was in my PJs, I had not considered packing and the airport is half an hour away.

So I called Delta.  Since I fly ALOT they worked with me and I have an 8 PM flight tonight.  (Tomorrow was a change in the flights which would have cost $450, for a $78 fare )

So after I got off the phone I cruised to hotwire.  Could get a 4 star for $53, but with no gurantee it's the Hyatt or the Renissance.

Really wanted the Hyatt.  It was $135 on thier site.   

Crossed my fingers, plugged $43 into Priceline and "Viola" I have the Hyatt. One night (7/5)


----------



## dgaston

Great recovery CarolA!  Thanks for sharing your success with the Hyatt


----------



## pomlover

Lewisc said:


> PL can be very generous with their ratings.  There is a big difference between the top and bottom properties in a given zone/* level.  There is a  difference between the Hilton and Gaylord Palms/Omni/Hyatt Grand Cypress.  You also have unknown charges for resort fees and parking fees with PL.



That's the sacrifice made for lower prices and most of time it turns out pretty well, for me at least


----------



## torinsmom

momto4obkids said:


> I got Hyatt Place Universal  for $30 a night Sept 5-6!!
> 
> I only bid once and got it!



You will love it! We just stayed here July 6-12. Rooms are soooo big and the breakfast was good for a continental. If you are going to Universal, it is a 15 minute walk or they have a free shuttle in the morning and evening. A cab is around $4. There are a Cracker Barrel and TGIF right beside the hotel. Didn't get to use the pool, but it looked nice. The hotel is right off I-4, so convenient to everything.

We are planning another trip to Universal for next year and hope we get the Hyatt again.



Marsha


----------



## CarrieOkie

Can anyone give me some pointers on how to get Hyatt Place Universal?


----------



## torinsmom

CarrieOkie said:


> Can anyone give me some pointers on how to get Hyatt Place Universal?



Very easy actually. Assuming you are coming from 95, take I-4 West and then take exit 75B. That will put you on South Kirkman Rd/435 North. You will go less than 1/4 mile, then turn right on Major Blvd and then immediately right on Caravan COurt. There will be a TGIF restaurant on your right, then Holiday Inn, and then Hyatt Place. If you see Cracker Barrel, you just passed it.

Marsha


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

torinsmom said:


> Very easy actually. Assuming you are coming from 95, take I-4 West and then take exit 75B. That will put you on South Kirkman Rd/435 North. You will go less than 1/4 mile, then turn right on Major Blvd and then immediately right on Caravan COurt. There will be a TGIF restaurant on your right, then Holiday Inn, and then Hyatt Place. If you see Cracker Barrel, you just passed it.
> 
> Marsha




I think he/she meant pointers on how to get it on Priceline or Hotwire.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

CarrieOkie said:


> Can anyone give me some pointers on how to get Hyatt Place Universal?



www.betterbidding.com tracks the 'wins' on HW and PL.  Here are the Hotwire amenities list:

_*Universal Orlando - I-Drive North*
3* Hyatt Place Universal 
Amenities: Complimentary Breakfast, Pool, Fitness, Hi-Speed Internet
(one unconfirmed report of Clarion Universal with same amenities)
OR
Amenities: Complimentary Breakfast, Pool, Fitness, Smoke Free, Hi-Speed Internet, Business_


----------



## torinsmom

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I think he/she meant pointers on how to get it on Priceline or Hotwire.



Sorry I guess I didn't read that correctly. Well, maybe it will help someone who won Hyatt Place Universal. WHen we checked out, the receptionist was talking someone through getting there....

As far as how to "win" Hyatt Place Universal, there are no guarantees, but I just bid on a 3 star in Universal/Sea World Zone and bid $30. I checked on betterbidding and was happy with all the 3*s listed so I went ahead and bid. Hyatt Place was what I was hoping for, so I was happy.

Marsha


----------



## rebecca06261

Just got the Best Western Lakeside for $29 per night October 16- October 18th. While this is an older resort around Disney's Maingate, it still boasts excellent reviews from travelers scoring 4.0 out of 5


----------



## MomofKatie

rebecca06261 said:


> Just got the Best Western Lakeside for $29 per night October 16- October 18th. While this is an older resort around Disney's Maingate, it still boasts excellent reviews from travelers scoring 4.0 out of 5



We stayed at Lakeside for 10 nights in January- while it is older, we enjoyed it.  Room was super clean, hotel was close to shopping, dining, and the WDW Main Gate, and the price was right (we paid $34/night on Hotwire).  We'd stay there again for sure.


----------



## DaddyDon

We stayed at  Best western lakeside this past week(july 13-17) and found the rooms and pools clean.I got mine off of hotwire for 26 a nite..I would stay here again if i got this rate...


----------



## pomlover

$26 a night is an amazing price for Lakeside!


----------



## MikeyA50

I noticed that 3.5 Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport was won on Priceline several times for $43. Is it also on Hotwire and if it is could someone give some indications as to which one it is. Thank you.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

MikeyA50 said:


> I noticed that 3.5 Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport was won on Priceline several times for $43. Is it also on Hotwire and if it is could someone give some indications as to which one it is. Thank you.



On HW, Hyatt MCO is a 4* in MCO area. Once you click on it, continue down to where you see the HW map.  It will give the tripadvisor.com rating.  Hyatt MCO will be 4.5* out of 5 with over 140 reviews.   This last part is very important and the only thing that distinguishes Hyatt from Renaissance Hotel which will be 4.0*/5 for ta rating.  

good luck!


----------



## MikeyA50

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> On HW, Hyatt MCO is a 4* in MCO area. Once you click on it, continue down to where you see the HW map.  It will give the tripadvisor.com rating.  Hyatt MCO will be 4.5* out of 5 with over 140 reviews.   This last part is very important and the only thing that distinguishes Hyatt from Renaissance Hotel which will be 4.0*/5 for ta rating.
> 
> good luck!




Thank you!!  It would appear that it's not listed at this time according to your info. There is only one 4 star and it's 4.0*/5 for TripAdvisor.


----------



## emh1129

Question for you priceline pros:
When would you recommend booking for May 2010? It looks like it will accept a bid now for that timeframe, but would it be better to wait?
Thanks!


----------



## collcass

emh1129 said:


> Question for you priceline pros:
> When would you recommend booking for May 2010? It looks like it will accept a bid now for that timeframe, but would it be better to wait?
> Thanks!


I am not an expert but I wouldn't use priceline that far out. 

I know it isn't WDW, but I used priceline this morning for an AUg trip to Key West.

Got the Hilton Bentley in South Beach for 60% off - have to check the actual price when i  get home but I know I bid exactly 60% less than the rack rate

We also got the Hyatt in Key West for $99 for 2 nights and the Waldorf AStoria Reach for 89 for 2 nights


----------



## emh1129

collcass said:


> I am not an expert but I wouldn't use priceline that far out.
> 
> I know it isn't WDW, but I used priceline this morning for an AUg trip to Key West.
> 
> Got the Hilton Bentley in South Beach for 60% off - have to check the actual price when i  get home but I know I bid exactly 60% less than the rack rate
> 
> We also got the Hyatt in Key West for $99 for 2 nights and the Waldorf AStoria Reach for 89 for 2 nights



Okay, thanks. I'm just antsy 

I just booked a one-night stay (short anniversary getaway) for February and got a local 3* hotel for $37, so I was very pleased with that.
Priceline can be addicting


----------



## chefdonald

I just returned from a last minute trip to Gaylord Palms(7/24-7/26). I booked it the night before and got a great deal at $66.


----------



## qtzar

$50 per night in the Crowne Plaza Universal Aug 8th - Aug 14th.

Selected area 8 and 3.5 stars.


----------



## MTW

Got Rosen Shingle Creek for $47+fees. Ended up being a little less than $60 for one night. Our flight gets into Sanford at 5:50 and we check into AKL the following day so we only needed one night. 
I don't know anything about this hotel but it looks as though it will serve the purpose!


----------



## jsrj21

rebecca06261 said:


> Just got the Best Western Lakeside for $29 per night October 16- October 18th. While this is an older resort around Disney's Maingate, it still boasts excellent reviews from travelers scoring 4.0 out of 5



Hello Rebecca-

Have you ever stayed here before?  I had reservations at WDW for 8/16-25 but I had to change to 8/14-23.  Now I need to stay somewhere off-site for 2 days.  I am going to try two things for the first time; priceline and staying off-property.  Even though, I got a nice AAA rate at 110.00 for both nights.  I thought this wasn't bad.  

This hotel seems very close....  Let me know if you've stayed here.  Thanks.

Jose


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I got the Hotel Royal Plaza for one night for this November.  We needed one night before we check into the Boardwalk for 6 nights.   

I use www.biddingfortravel.com to get information before I bid.  It helps a lot! 

Happy Planning!


----------



## pomlover

Got MCO Hyatt for $45/night for 2 nights, July 10 to 12, 2009.


----------



## smk09

any tips on how to get radisson celebration on priceline? I "see" it on Hotwire but the priceline prices listed in this thread are even better!


----------



## taliategan

smk09 said:


> any tips on how to get radisson celebration on priceline? I "see" it on Hotwire but the priceline prices listed in this thread are even better!



Unfortunately the Radison Celebration is located in a large hotel zone on Priceline with many other 3* hotels (Priceline has the Radisson as a 3*, Hotwire as a 3-1/2*)  that are in that zone with a Priceline history.    You can not really pinpoint this hotel on Priceline.    You will be taking a chance if you bid on the 3* star hotels in the WDW Zone.   If there are other people reporting that they won this hotel around your dates - this may reduce the odds of you getting another hotel rather than the Radisson, but it is still very risky if you want this hotel.    Hotwire provides you a lot better way to pinpoint a particular hotel, but ususally at a high price than Priceline.   Sometimes for Priceline if the hotel is in small zone with no other hotels of that star rating being reported in that zone, you can pinpoint a hotel - but this is still not a guarantee as star rating of hotels can change or an unreported hotel may now be in that zone with the same star rating.


----------



## smk09

thanks, PP -- i do feel more comfortable using HW in the first place, i'll just stick with that then.


----------



## southernbelle5672

dreamerAl said:


> Staying at the Sheraton Four Points Studio City for 31.00/night. We are there from Sept 20-26. Newly renovated and good reviews. has anyone stayed there?



Just wanted to let you know that we stayed at the Sheraton Four Points a couple of years ago and were very pleased. We stayed for a week and didn't go through PL or HW.... paid over $100/night and we thought it was nice. So I imagine at $31/night you will love it.


----------



## StuckInKS

I went to biddingfortravel.com and they had Don Cesar on St. Pete Beach listed as a hotel that has been "won" through Priceline before. Anyone ever get this? At what rate?


----------



## Purseval

smk09 said:


> any tips on how to get radisson celebration on priceline? I "see" it on Hotwire but the priceline prices listed in this thread are even better!



I just won the Radisson Celebration for $22/night using a $50 Priceline cash bonus for 5 nights in October:

Offer Price Summary 
Bonus Cash Per Room, Per Night:  $10.00 
Your Offer Price Per Room, Per Night: $22.00 
Total Offer Price Per Room, Per Night with Bonus: $32.00 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Charges to your Credit Card 
Your Offer Price Per Room, Per Night: $22.00 
Subtotal: $110.00 
Taxes & Service Fees: $30.07 
Total Charges*: $140.07 

Average nightly rate for the time period we wanted was $103/nt through Radisson.  So I saved some money but I'm not really happy because they add on a ripoff $11.50/day "resort fee".  I would have rather spent an extra $10/day myself on a nicer hotel.  But you can say that Priceline is paying most of our resort fee.  We've stayed there before so we know what to expect.  Oh well, that's how it goes sometimes.  Our last visit we got a nice hotel for $21/nt with no resort fee, I guess I was just spoiled


----------



## Kae

Just got Royal Plaza in DTD for $55. October 9, 1 night. There is a $8 resort fee.

Kae


----------



## Wendaeh

Got Westin Imagine for $68 per night (lowest on their site is $199) on Priceline -- looks very upscale and romantic for a dh and I only weekend!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

Help with hotwire. Can anyone help me? There is a 4 1/2 star in the Maingate Celebration area. The only 4 1/2 star on better bidding is Gaylord Palms. The hotire hotel is showing 4 1/2 circles on trip advisor but the Gaylord Palms is showing 3 1/2 circles on Trip Advisor. Anyone know what this hotel could be? Thanks!!


----------



## rebecca06261

Can you give me your dates and what amenities are showing?


----------



## dvcnewgirl

rebecca06261 said:


> Can you give me your dates and what amenities are showing?



11/27 for 1 night

resort, fitness center, pool, restaurants, business center, laundry, internet and golf.


Thanks!!


----------



## rebecca06261

My guess is Gaylord Palms or Mona Lisa Suites Hotel. Both are known to appear on hotwire from time to time. Also, there are only 3 4.5 star hotels that fit that description in the area. The Gaylord Palms' customer review is higher now at 4.5 circles versus the 4.0 circles it received as of a month ago. It's still possible that it's Gaylord. If you decide to bid, let us know which one it turns out to be!


----------



## dvcnewgirl

rebecca06261 said:


> My guess is Gaylord Palms or Mona Lisa Suites Hotel. Both are known to appear on hotwire from time to time. Also, there are only 3 4.5 star hotels that fit that description in the area. The Gaylord Palms' customer review is higher now at 4.5 circles versus the 4.0 circles it received as of a month ago. It's still possible that it's Gaylord. If you decide to bid, let us know which one it turns out to be!



Thanks for your help!


----------



## rebecca06261

before I forget, the only other 4.5 star resort in Celebration is the Celebration Hotel Resort.


----------



## dvcnewgirl

rebecca06261 said:


> before I forget, the only other 4.5 star resort in Celebration is the Celebration Hotel Resort.



Ok I will check that out.


----------



## taliategan

I won the Westin Imagine on Priceline for 1/19/10 to 1/21/10, for two nights  prior to our Disney Cruise on 1/21.    The winning bid was $ 61.00.   This hotel does have mandatory valet parking at $ 18.00 per day.    Started bidding at $ 45.00 for 4* in Universal-SeaWorld Zone, and made 6 more bids using re-bid zones until the $ 61.00 bid was accepted.


----------



## andrews_dad

Need a sweet deal close to the World during peak time, 12/28-1/5.  Anyone have a starting point for me?


----------



## karin037

Got  the Hilton Bonnet Creek last night on Priceline for $65 a night (12/3-12/7)!!


----------



## momrek06

*Does anyone know how to let priceline know of a disappointing stay?*

I won a bid on priceline for 3.5 star rated hotel. I bid $60.00 and priceline asked me to increase my bid $17.00 to $77.00 and I would win.  I did just that and I was given the name of the hotel.

DH & I stayed there this past weekend and it is about a 2 star rated hotel.

I had allot of issues and am really disappointed I paid $77.00 per night. 

Now I have had wonderful luck with priceline, always selecting 4 or 3.5 stars.  I absolutely agreed to pay the additional $17.00 because I thought this was going to be a fabulous hotel.  IT WAS NOT. 

I went over to TripAdvisor after winning the bid and the reviews were awful. My heart sank BUT at that point there was nothing I could do BUT hope that this hotel would be great for us.


----------



## daannzzz

I am not sure how you contact them but I have read about other people who have and who got some results. I don't know if you will in your case but I would certainly try. What hotel did you get?


----------



## momrek06

daannzzz said:


> I am not sure how you contact them but I have read about other people who have and who got some results. I don't know if you will in your case but I would certainly try. *What hotel did you get?*



Paradise Point Resort, San Diego, CA.  Very disappointed. This is NOT paradise. This is NO resort. This is not 3.5 stars as priceline indicated. This is barely a 2 star MOTEL. Very tired, dark, musty, and old.  No amenities in the room at all. Not even a "do not disturb" sign for the door. Parking is $25.00 a night ON TOP OF THE $77.00 I paid. RIP OFF. The bathroom door fell off on top of me as I went to close it the first hour we were in the room. All the towels had holes in them. I took pictures if priceline wanted to see. 

I really wish I could find where I could let priceline know about this place. It is a MOTEL not a hotel. You drive your car up in front and park outside your door. That to me is a motel, like Motel 6!


----------



## daannzzz

Wow. That sounds really bad and Priceline needs to know about it.

See if this number will get you too them.  877.850.9658

Or try this.

http://www.priceline.com/customerservice/faq/Contact_Us.asp


----------



## momrek06

daannzzz said:


> Wow. That sounds really bad and Priceline needs to know about it.
> 
> See if this number will get you too them.  877.850.9658
> 
> Or try this.
> 
> http://www.priceline.com/customerservice/faq/Contact_Us.asp



Thanks so much, *daannzzz*! I appreciate all your help. 

I am a long standing priceline user and this scares me to try it again as I do not want to pick 3.5 stars and get THAT place again. 

My family is new to SoCal. We just relocated (from Boston) to Orange Cty and DS to San Diego Cty and we love exploring all over. 

DS has an apt with 3 friends and there is no place for DH & I to stay when we go there for a night or two visiting him and sightseeing.  

We have stayed at the San Diego Sheraton Resort & Spa and the Hyatt LaJolla with priceline!! AWESOME!! FABULOUS!! And then we got this place.  

I do not even care if I get any refund. I would just like priceline to be totally aware of this place and to DROP it from 3.5 stars to 2 stars and except bids in the $60.00 range.


----------



## daannzzz

Yes. You should see if they will drop it. Now you can bid on 4 star hotels though!!! 

I have use them for things here and there and haver always done pretty good. I was a bit disappointed once when I got a Red Lion In Medford Oregon but it turned out to be decent. And once I over bid and got the Sheraton Key West for about the same as on Expedia! Oh well. It was still a great stay.

Let us know if you get through to them.


----------



## Purseval

momrek06 said:


> I won a bid on priceline for 3.5 star rated hotel. I bid $60.00 and priceline asked me to increase my bid $17.00 to $77.00 and I would win.  I did just that and I was given the name of the hotel.



Right there is where you made your mistake.  Experienced bidders know that when they get a message like that from Priceline they are already very close.  The thing to do is refuse and up your bid a dollar or 2, you will get it anyway.  There are different strategies on how much more to bid after you get this message (I just continue on as if there was no message at all) but even the highest recommendation is to bid half of what Priceline is asking for.

You sound like you would have had a rotten time no matter what the price but at least you would have won it on your terms, not theirs.


----------



## momrek06

Purseval said:


> Right there is where you made your mistake.  Experienced bidders know that when they get a message like that from Priceline they are already very close. * The thing to do is refuse and up your bid a dollar or 2, you will get it anyway. * There are different strategies on how much more to bid after you get this message (I just continue on as if there was no message at all) but even the highest recommendation is to bid half of what Priceline is asking for.
> 
> You sound like you would have had a rotten time no matter what the price but at least you would have won it on your terms, not theirs.



Wow, that is good to know, thanks.  Yes, getting the room for $65.00 I would have felt a bit better. BUT the $77.00 + the parking at THIS place.


----------



## momrek06

daannzzz said:


> Wow. That sounds really bad and Priceline needs to know about it.
> 
> See if this number will get you too them.  877.850.9658
> 
> Or try this.
> 
> http://www.priceline.com/customerservice/faq/Contact_Us.asp



I sent in a long review to priceline. They state they will contact me in 3 hours. Upon not hearing from them I called them and spoke with a gentleman who listened to my full report on this place. He wrote everything down and said they have a customer care dept of which my info would be forwarded to them and they would contact me in 5 business days. 

I told "Rod" that I go to SD all the time visiting my son and I am now in fear of selecting 3.5 stars and receiving this place.  I told him they need to please drop it down to 2 stars and accept $60.00 bids. PERIOD.

Soooooo I will update you all if and when I hear back!!!


----------



## momrek06

My situation has been resolved.  The hotel has credited me ONE NIGHT'S STAY!!! 

After numerous emails back and forth with priceline, they told me to contact the hotel.  They gave the name of their contact at the hotel. She called me today and listened to all my issues and said that she would be glad to refund me one night's stay. WooHoo!!!  

Here is the email I received from priceline. They were standing firm that they would not refund my money...hence that sentence I bolded in the email. 


_
Dear xxxxxxx,

A refund has been placed on the credit card you provided to us upon submitting your request.

Your refund for a total of 1 out of 2 night(s) will be posted by your credit card company within the next 15 business days.

*We would like to remind you that this cancellation has been granted based on the extenuating circumstances related to your reservation. Under normal circumstances, reservations cannot be changed or cancelled.*
Thank you,
priceline.com Customer Service_




Thanks so much, *daannzzz*, again, for the # and the email to priceline!!


----------



## daannzzz

You are Welcome. It is nice to see you got a credit. I do hope that Priceline re-rates that hotel.


----------



## momrek06

daannzzz said:


> You are Welcome. It is nice to see you got a credit. I do hope that Priceline re-rates that hotel.



*I do to!!!*  But for now, seeing that we do go to SD allot to see our DS, I will go with 4 stars.  I do not think they will drop it down at all. In one of their emails to me they stated that on THEIR priceline website this hotel is getting 8 out of 10 points on its clients review of the place........well I went right over to that review site on priceline and that was soooooooooo not the truth.......I copied and pasted just some of the reviews, *daannzzz*, that priceline clients posted and sent these reviews back in an email of mine to them. Some clients even said exactly what I said about this NOT being a 3.5 star hotel.

_*A little run down. 
*The room smelled muggy
*Very musty smelling room, dirty carpet. *Not a 3 1/2 star hotel room*.
*Hotel room had mold in bathroom and silverfish in kitchen and bathroom
*Parking is expensive
*Charged extra for too many things. Run down.
*One of our 2 rooms was not clean and the heater smelled. Some of the staff had an attitude.
*They charged us 25.00 to park outside the door to our room without disclosing that other parking options were available.
*Room was very outdated, stained carpet an the parking fee was outrageous.
*The hotel charges $25 per night for parking which is outrageous as there is not a shortage of parking on a 44 acre property. This didn't even include internet (which was another $10 and it wasn't wireless).
**It is not a 3 1/2 star *- nothing is said about $25 per day parking fee - old dirty rooms - pools not heated.
*Having to pay $25 for one car and $12.50 for the second and didn't get to park near our room.
*The nasty filthy rooms.
*If you like stained and dirty carpets, bugs in the bathroom and ripped sheets, this is the place for you! You'll be even more impressed by the peeling and filthy, stained tub!
*Rooms are old & smelly._


SHOCKING to say the least to have paid $77.00per night and $25.00per night for parking.....total ripoff.

BUT I am happy now and will continue to use priceline BUT at 4 stars!!!


----------



## dennise

Momrek06 - We  had a smilar problem we had booked 4 nights but only stayed 1.   We had taken a lot of pictures, when I contacted PL with a description of this property they refunded the 3 nights we did not stay.   After contacting the hotel a number of times they also refunded us for the night we stayed.   This hotel was in Florida and was not a 3.5 or even close, maybe 50 years ago and before hurricane damage.   It was a real fire trap, but I could see that it was once quite nice.  The front exterior was really quite nice, but it stopped after the lobby.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I know one time I had a horrible experience with a hotel in Orlando.   It was the (how many remember this hotel) the Holiday Inn Nikki Bird!!  A matter of months after I had complained, this hotel had shut down.  Priceline did not want to hear it. They would not help me at all.  The Holiday Inn Corporate office on the other had was a different story.  I told them what had happened, after speaking to the hotel manager and got a complete refund from them!  It was for my entire stay.  I sent the picture of the dirt & mold in my room, the broken items, holes where the electrical sockets were.  Parts of this place were redone after Charley hit but the bldg where I was placed wasn't.  This bldg never should have even been open in my opinion.  Priceline could care less about my stay.  They said it was rated as a (I think 2 and a half star) and that was what I got!  I was lucky that Holiday Inn's corporate office and the hotel manager seemed to side with me after they saw Priceline didn't help me.  It was nice of them to give me my money back especially since I went thru Priceline!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

A Mickeyfan said:


> I know one time I had a horrible experience with a hotel in Orlando.   It was the (how many remember this hotel) the Holiday Inn Nikki Bird!!  A matter of months after I had complained, this hotel had shut down.  Priceline did not want to hear it. They would not help me at all.  The Holiday Inn Corporate office on the other had was a different story.  I told them what had happened, after speaking to the hotel manager and got a complete refund from them!  It was for my entire stay.  I sent the picture of the dirt & mold in my room, the broken items, holes where the electrical sockets were.  Parts of this place were redone after Charley hit but the bldg where I was placed wasn't.  This bldg never should have even been open in my opinion.  Priceline could care less about my stay.  They said it was rated as a (I think 2 and a half star) and that was what I got!  I was lucky that Holiday Inn's corporate office and the hotel manager seemed to side with me after they saw Priceline didn't help me.  It was nice of them to give me my money back especially since I went thru Priceline!!!



That's awful!  It's great that HI was willing to refund your money but sometimes it's not just about the money.  It's about a ruined vacation and even though you try to make the best of it, makes you want to re-do it nicer.

When using Hotwire, I try not dip below 3.5-4* just to be extra careful.  A deal isn't a deal if it's a bad hotel.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> That's awful!  It's great that HI was willing to refund your money but sometimes it's not just about the money.  It's about a ruined vacation and even though you try to make the best of it, makes you want to re-do it nicer.
> 
> When using Hotwire, I try not dip below 3.5-4* just to be extra careful.  A deal isn't a deal if it's a bad hotel.


I go to Orlando often so it isn't usually a "vacation" for me & I will do a 2.5 for a short weekend. If I am going for a vacation (for a week or longer) I usually don't go below a 3-3.5.   I have also found that Hotwire does or at least use to come in at different ratings than Priceline.  A 3* for Priceline would be a 4* for Hotwire.  They have started to change that now though.


----------



## deann

This may a bit OT but here it goes.  I bid on a 2.5* hotel in Ontario, CA to stay at when I get back from WDW as I get in real late.  I got the Country Inn and Suites.  Anyhow, I leave for WDW tomorrow and was getting ready printing out directions etc.  I couldn't find the hotel listed on the Country Inn and Suites website.  They had a different location listed.  So I called the number listed.  It turns out it was turned into a Motel 6 two weeks ago.

So, I called Priceline.  They were not willing to do anything about it.  I told them that I don't see how Motel 6 can be 2.5*.  Also, I could of booked it direct for only $2.76 more.  The rep wanted me to prove to her that it was not a 2.5*.  I even asked them if they were going to continue using this Motel 6 as a 2.5*.  She said yes.  She called the Motel 6 and came back and told me that they told her it was still a 2.5*.

She was not going to budge.  I then got off the phone and ended up calling the Motel 6, the same guy tells me that he did not tell the priceline rep that they are still 2.5*, he told her that they were a 2.5* hotel previously.  He also tells me that they will not be dealing with any new Priceline reservations, just accepting the old ones that were booked with Country Inn.

So, I call back.  I can't talk to the same rep.  I have to talk to a new one.  I tell them I am not happy about being lied to.  I also tell them I called the 800 number for Motel 6 to see if they are rated.  That person tells me no, they have not listed ratings.   

Well they ended up escalating my complaint and I am supposed to hear from someone tomorrow.  I have used Priceline for many years and have never had any issues.  I just feel that in this case they should do something.  I told them I would be happy with a different hotel that is rated 2.5*.  I just don't think that a Motel 6 qualifies as 2.5*.  I tried looking online for ratings but couldn't find anyone.  Plus if you look at their small print, I might be totally out of luck.


Priceline.com's star rating system is provided for your reference. Like other well-known hotel rating systems, priceline considers a number of factors in evaluating the quality of participating hotels such as: amenities, facilities, reputation, brand, other rating services, customer feedback from guests who have stayed at the hotel, etc., to assign a single star rating. Priceline.com screens participating hotels carefully and updates our information periodically to ensure the validity of our ratings.* Our ratings systems may sometimes differ from those of other rating systems that you may be familiar with*. *We do not warrant or guarantee that our star rating system is equal to or consistent with any other star rating system and reserve the right to change a hotel?s rating at any time with or without notice. When using our Name Your Own Price® service, Priceline.com will book your reservation in a property with at least an equal or higher star level than you requested. *Please note that it is possible that the hotel you are booked in could be a Resort or Boutique hotel, which will at least meet the minimum qualifications of the star level you initially requested. 

I guess I am lucky that I found out now.  I would of arrived in Ontario at 11pm looking for the Country Inn and not have found it.  Then I would have had to make calls to figure out what happened.  I would of been even more upset then.  

Anyhow, it looks like some posters have had luck in getting issues resolved after staying at a hotel.  Maybe I will have luck in getting it resolved prior to staying.  Thanks for reading, it always feels better to rant a bit and get it off your chest.


----------



## momrek06

deann said:


> This may a bit OT but here it goes.  I bid on a 2.5* hotel in Ontario, CA to stay at when I get back from WDW as I get in real late.  I got the Country Inn and Suites.  Anyhow, I leave for WDW tomorrow and was getting ready printing out directions etc.  I couldn't find the hotel listed on the Country Inn and Suites website.  They had a different location listed.  So I called the number listed.  It turns out it was turned into a Motel 6 two weeks ago.
> 
> So, I called Priceline.  They were not willing to do anything about it.  I told them that I don't see how Motel 6 can be 2.5*.  Also, I could of booked it direct for only $2.76 more.  The rep wanted me to prove to her that it was not a 2.5*.  I even asked them if they were going to continue using this Motel 6 as a 2.5*.  She said yes.  She called the Motel 6 and came back and told me that they told her it was still a 2.5*.
> 
> She was not going to budge.  I then got off the phone and ended up calling the Motel 6, the same guy tells me that he did not tell the priceline rep that they are still 2.5*, he told her that they were a 2.5* hotel previously.  He also tells me that they will not be dealing with any new Priceline reservations, just accepting the old ones that were booked with Country Inn.
> 
> So, I call back.  I can't talk to the same rep.  I have to talk to a new one.  I tell them I am not happy about being lied to.  I also tell them I called the 800 number for Motel 6 to see if they are rated.  That person tells me no, they have not listed ratings.
> 
> Well they ended up escalating my complaint and I am supposed to hear from someone tomorrow.  I have used Priceline for many years and have never had any issues.  I just feel that in this case they should do something.  I told them I would be happy with a different hotel that is rated 2.5*.  I just don't think that a Motel 6 qualifies as 2.5*.  I tried looking online for ratings but couldn't find anyone.  Plus if you look at their small print, I might be totally out of luck.
> 
> 
> Priceline.com's star rating system is provided for your reference. Like other well-known hotel rating systems, priceline considers a number of factors in evaluating the quality of participating hotels such as: amenities, facilities, reputation, brand, other rating services, customer feedback from guests who have stayed at the hotel, etc., to assign a single star rating. Priceline.com screens participating hotels carefully and updates our information periodically to ensure the validity of our ratings. Our ratings systems may sometimes differ from those of other rating systems that you may be familiar with. We do not warrant or guarantee that our star rating system is equal to or consistent with any other star rating system and reserve the right to change a hotel?s rating at any time with or without notice. When using our Name Your Own Price® service, Priceline.com will book your reservation in a property with at least an equal or higher star level than you requested. Please note that it is possible that the hotel you are booked in could be a Resort or Boutique hotel, which will at least meet the minimum qualifications of the star level you initially requested.
> 
> I guess I am lucky that I found out now.  *I would of arrived in Ontario at 11pm looking for the Country Inn and not have found it. * Then I would have had to make calls to figure out what happened.  I would of been even more upset then.
> 
> Anyhow, it looks like some posters have had luck in getting issues resolved after staying at a hotel.  Maybe I will have luck in getting it resolved prior to staying.  Thanks for reading, it always feels better to rant a bit and get it off your chest.



I feel your pain, *deann*. Yes indeed. 

I will say with my story on the previous page, like you found out...priceline will not budge about the rating. I did get refunded for one full night's stay through priceline    BUT they have informed me there is NO way they are changing the rating on the hotel I stayed at.  Even priceline's own website where customers post their reviews....the hotel I stayed at had horrible reviews.  I told them all that....between Trip Advisor and Priceline reviews the hotel was rated way too high. 

I hope you hear back from them and if you do not, call and call and call them.

And absolutely, it was a very good thing you checked all this out before your trip.


----------



## taliategan

This seems like a situation Priceline should correct - since you would no longer be staying at the hotel you had won through your Priceline bid.


----------



## taliategan

I would also try to make a post of your situation on betterbidding.com as the moderators on that forum are familiar with Priceline rules, policies and practices.    I would think your situation would probably have occured before since so many hotels are sold from one hotel chain to another.


----------



## kevindorsey

taliategan said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would also try to make a post of your situation on betterbidding.com as the moderators on that forum are familiar with Priceline rules, policies and practices.    I would think your situation would probably have occured before since so many hotels are sold from one hotel chain to another.



That forum seems kind of dead lately.


----------



## kaytieeldr

momrek06 said:


> I feel your pain, *deann*. Yes indeed.
> 
> I will say with my story on the previous page, like you found out...priceline will not budge about the rating. I did get refunded for one full night's stay through priceline    BUT they have informed me there is NO way they are changing the rating on the hotel I stayed at.  Even priceline's own website where customers post their reviews....the hotel I stayed at had horrible reviews.  I told them all that....between Trip Advisor and Priceline reviews the hotel was rated way too high.
> 
> I hope you hear back from them and if you do not, call and call and call them.
> 
> And absolutely, it was a very good thing you checked all this out before your trip.


In fairness, though - how could a property's star rating possibly drop in two weeks simply because it's now owned by a different company?  It doesn't matter that Motel 6 doesn't list ratings - a property can't rate themselves.  When it was Country Inn it was determined to be 2.5 stars.  Two, even three, weeks later, how could it possibly NOT still be 2.5 stars or 2.5 star equivalent simply because the name changed?


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

Got Embassy Suites, Lake Buena Vista for $48 plus fees. Tickled.  3 1/2 stars.

I love Priceline. When skybus went down we had a trip planned, hotels, car, etc. Priceline refunded all of it for us.

Hotwire put 4 of us in a room with a double and a pull out at a Holiday Inn that they considered to be a 3*.  Not.  They also had the above mentioned Embassy listed for the same night for $85.  Plus fees.


----------



## momrek06

kaytieeldr said:


> In fairness, though - how could a property's star rating possibly drop in two weeks simply because it's now owned by a different company?  It doesn't matter that Motel 6 doesn't list ratings - a property can't rate themselves.  When it was Country Inn it was determined to be 2.5 stars.  Two, even three, weeks later, how could it possibly NOT still be 2.5 stars or 2.5 star equivalent simply because the name changed?



My situation had nothing to do with a name change at all. Priceline stated that it was a 3.5 hotel. NO WAY AT ALL.  I have use Priceline for YEARS always, always having very good luck.  This is the first time ever that Priceline stated a hotel was 3.5 and it was more of a 2 star facility.  Just really upsetting to me and my family. 

I mean come on, dark, dreary, smelly, tired, musty rooms, holes in the towels, the bathroom door fell off into my arms as I went to close it, and not to mention NO carpeting in the room, very very cold linoleum, paper thin walls, with a check out of noon, housekeeping literally banging our door down at 9AM to ask when we were leaving (I could go on)... 

I was so disappointed, so disappointed.  I will say after I won the bid, I went to Trip Advisor and my heart sank as the reviews were HORRIFIC. Then I went to Priceline's reviews of this hotel and they were just as horrible.   I decided we would have to just "deal with those horrible reviews and find out for ourselves"..........welllllllllllllllll, let me tell you, we sure did find out. 

Hence my diligence in talking to Priceline over and over again about this hotel.  I was there 2 nights, they did refund one full night. I was happy with that.  But I have completely changed my thinking about Priceline. I guess it just takes one bad experience to do that.....



I agree with betterbiding, that site is dead.


----------



## tikibirds

Lake Buena Vista - Resort  April 10-13

Got the Hyatt Grand Cypress for $63/night on the first try.   I've stayed there before and really enjoyed the property, so can't wait!


----------



## cobia214

has anyone recently got any of the downtown disney resorts on priceline?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I have tried several times for Downtown Disney area for the weekend of Feb. 27 and 28 with no luck. This was for a 3 1/2 star and a 3 star.


----------



## Mich Mouse

momrek06 said:


> My situation had nothing to do with a name change at all. Priceline stated that it was a 3.5 hotel. NO WAY AT ALL.  I have use Priceline for YEARS always, always having very good luck.  This is the first time ever that Priceline stated a hotel was 3.5 and it was more of a 2 star facility.  Just really upsetting to me and my family.
> 
> I mean come on, dark, dreary, smelly, tired, musty rooms, holes in the towels, the bathroom door fell off into my arms as I went to close it, and not to mention NO carpeting in the room, very very cold linoleum, paper thin walls, with a check out of noon, housekeeping literally banging our door down at 9AM to ask when we were leaving (I could go on)...
> 
> I was so disappointed, so disappointed.  I will say after I won the bid, I went to Trip Advisor and my heart sank as the reviews were HORRIFIC. Then I went to Priceline's reviews of this hotel and they were just as horrible.   I decided we would have to just "deal with those horrible reviews and find out for ourselves"..........welllllllllllllllll, let me tell you, we sure did find out.
> 
> Hence my diligence in talking to Priceline over and over again about this hotel.  I was there 2 nights, they did refund one full night. I was happy with that.  But I have completely changed my thinking about Priceline. I guess it just takes one bad experience to do that.....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with betterbiding, that site is dead.



I had a similar experience in a NY hotel.  After numerous complaints the best they offered me was another free night in the same hotel.  No thanks!
However, the PL star rating was eventually changed as there were other complaints.  PL has consistently provided my familly with four star hotels at 2 star prices..... except for this one time.


----------



## novdisneydreams

Can I ask Hotwire questions in this thread? 

I've never done hotwire before but I _really_ need an extreme budget trip. When they say adults (we have 2) and kids 2-17 (we have 2) I worry because we also have a one year old ( 3 kids total) ... will that be a problem? We certainly don't need an extra bed or room for him - he'll sleep in his pac'nplay or with us. 

Also - How reliable are their tripadvisor ratings? I found an extremely cheap  - under$30 - 2.5 star hotel (well, lets face it, it will be a motel, but thats fine) for June. It is Disney Maingate Celebration area. Amenities are smoke free, fitness, pool, restaurant, business, laundry, hi-speed. It has 3.5 little tripadvisor circles. Any idea what this could be? 

It says that 80% of people recommend it which is _great _- we aren't too picky - I do know that you get what you pay for so I am not seeking luxury here, but I certainly don't want anything disgusting or dangerous - I'm thinking 80% would give me good odds of a decent budget motel. I'm just looking for clean and safe with (hopefully) a working pool. We want to go down and use our GAD tickets and maybe do KSC  

Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I find this site extremely helpful with helping to identify hotwire hotels.  If you cannot figure out which hotel it is than ask they are more than willing to help.  

www.betterbidding.com 

Here is the direct link for Hotwire/Florida 

http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=67&


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

novdisneydreams said:


> Can I ask Hotwire questions in this thread?
> 
> I've never done hotwire before but I _really_ need an extreme budget trip. When they say adults (we have 2) and kids 2-17 (we have 2) I worry because we also have a one year old ( 3 kids total) ... will that be a problem? We certainly don't need an extra bed or room for him - he'll sleep in his pac'nplay or with us.
> 
> Also - How reliable are their tripadvisor ratings? I found an extremely cheap  - under$30 - 2.5 star hotel (well, lets face it, it will be a motel, but thats fine) for June. It is Disney Maingate Celebration area. Amenities are smoke free, fitness, pool, restaurant, business, laundry, hi-speed. It has 3.5 little tripadvisor circles. Any idea what this could be?
> 
> It says that 80% of people recommend it which is _great _- we aren't too picky - I do know that you get what you pay for so I am not seeking luxury here, but I certainly don't want anything disgusting or dangerous - I'm thinking 80% would give me good odds of a decent budget motel. I'm just looking for clean and safe with (hopefully) a working pool. We want to go down and use our GAD tickets and maybe do KSC
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!!



2.5* is not necessarily a motel.  It could also be a Holiday Inn Express or Fairfield Inn by Marriott.   Both are not luxurious but decent, clean and include free light breakfast. (bagels, cereal, yogurt, etc.)

I agree w/ pp about using www.betterbidding.com.   Their FL hotel list offers a complete list of 'known' Hotwire IDs.  It helps to look here before posting a question asking for them to ID a hotel.  This will ID probably 90% of search results for Orlando area.  
http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=67&


I've used their advice at least 10x and they've always been correct for me.


----------



## taliategan

novdisneydreams said:


> Can I ask Hotwire questions in this thread?
> 
> I've never done hotwire before but I _really_ need an extreme budget trip. When they say adults (we have 2) and kids 2-17 (we have 2) I worry because we also have a one year old ( 3 kids total) ... will that be a problem? We certainly don't need an extra bed or room for him - he'll sleep in his pac'nplay or with us.
> 
> Also - How reliable are their tripadvisor ratings? I found an extremely cheap  - under$30 - 2.5 star hotel (well, lets face it, it will be a motel, but thats fine) for June. It is Disney Maingate Celebration area. Amenities are smoke free, fitness, pool, restaurant, business, laundry, hi-speed. It has 3.5 little tripadvisor circles. Any idea what this could be?
> 
> It says that 80% of people recommend it which is _great _- we aren't too picky - I do know that you get what you pay for so I am not seeking luxury here, but I certainly don't want anything disgusting or dangerous - I'm thinking 80% would give me good odds of a decent budget motel. I'm just looking for clean and safe with (hopefully) a working pool. We want to go down and use our GAD tickets and maybe do KSC
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!!



Its probably the Best Western Lakeside - but I would register on betterbidding.com & make a post on that site to make sure.     I don't think having a 1 year old would cause a problem of having more than 4 in a room - but you could call Hotwire customer service to make sure it is not a problem.    Since people have different standards with hotels, its hard to say.  I usually feel comfortable bidding anything 3* or above on either Hotwire or Priceline.     I usually check the hotel lists on Priceline and Hotwire  on betterbidding.com for the area I am interested & make sure that I am comfortable with all the hotels listed in that area for the star level I want.   If not, I will look at the next star level up or possibly a different zone.  Even with this check, there is not absolute certainity you will get a hotel from that list - a hotel may have just started to use the service or a star rating of hotel could have recently changed up or down.   Now if I was pretty certain I could identify the hotel on Hotwire, I would purchase a 2-1/2* or 2* on Hotwire.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

taliategan said:


> Its probably the Best Western Lakeside - but I would register on betterbidding.com & make a post on that site to make sure.   *  I don't think having a 1 year old would cause a problem of having more than 4 in a room - but you could call Hotwire customer service to make sure it is not a problem. *   Since people have different standards with hotels, its hard to say.  I usually feel comfortable bidding anything 3* or above on either Hotwire or Priceline.     I usually check the hotel lists on Priceline and Hotwire  on betterbidding.com for the area I am interested & make sure that I am comfortable with all the hotels listed in that area for the star level I want.   If not, I will look at the next star level up or possibly a different zone.  Even with this check, there is not absolute certainity you will get a hotel from that list - a hotel may have just started to use the service or a star rating of hotel could have recently changed up or down.   Now if I was pretty certain I could identify the hotel on Hotwire, I would purchase a 2-1/2* or 2* on Hotwire.


My guess is that HW would tell pp you can't have 5 guests in a room, period, as that would be their 'required' response.  Also the hotel may say due to fire code regulations you can't have 5 in a room.  
Do people do it?  yes.  Would I?   With a 1 y.o., probably.  
If pp wants to be 100% honest and reveal 3 kids, they would tell her to get 2 rooms but then hotel wouldn't guarantee connecting rooms via HW either.


----------



## emh1129

I went to the link posted above (for hotwire) and had trouble matching a few up.
Does this one look familiar to anyone?

3* Lake Buena Vista-Downtown Disney condo-
condo, resort, 1 bedroom suite, fully equipped kitchen, free parking, AC, children's activities, fitness center.
(recommended in 80%)

Edited to add: nevermind, finally found it! Blue Tree Resort.. off to look it up.


----------



## momofsamandeden

I just got the Regal Sun for 56 dollars may 11-18! Way cheaper than disney and even cheaper than Windsor Hills so my trip total is 700 air on priceline, 184.94 for midsize Hertz on Hotwire, and 455 plus resort fee for Regal Sun. All that I have left is disney tickets and I think I can stay within my 2000 budget!


----------



## emh1129

momofsamandeden said:


> I just got the Regal Sun for 56 dollars may 11-18! Way cheaper than disney and even cheaper than Windsor Hills so my trip total is 700 air on priceline, 184.94 for midsize Hertz on Hotwire, and 455 plus resort fee for Regal Sun. All that I have left is disney tickets and I think I can stay within my 2000 budget!



Congratulations! Keep us posted.. I like to hear how other DISers are keeping to budget!


----------



## momofsamandeden

I think the real test will be how bad that hotel is. I told dh we are taking an "insurance" in case the place is deplorable. I got a hotel on priceline last year that was so bad I walked into the room and walked back to my car, to a mcdonalds with wireless and booked on hotwire a much better hotel!


----------



## emh1129

momofsamandeden said:


> I think the real test will be how bad that hotel is. I told dh we are taking an "insurance" in case the place is deplorable. I got a hotel on priceline last year that was so bad I walked into the room and walked back to my car, to a mcdonalds with wireless and booked on hotwire a much better hotel!



It actually gets pretty good reviews on trip advisor.. lots of mixed ones, but on the whole there are more good reviews than not. I think the only thing to be prepared for is the parking & resort fee- $15 per day, I guess? (but you already mentioned that).


----------



## momofsamandeden

I actually canceled my trip on Priceline and did it with no fees after I let the priceline rep listen to the three voice-mails I got from the hotel staff regarding a crib in the room. These people are not friendly there that is for sure so there was no way I was chancing it!


----------



## Plannin'Shannon

We spent one night over President's Day weekend at the Extended Stay Deluxe Lake Buena Vista on palm parkway. Won it for $25 bid + $10 in taxes and fees on Priceline, 2 stars in the "Lake Buena Vista - Downtown Disney" area. This was my first Priceline experience and I was thrilled!


----------



## MomofKatie

Plannin'Shannon said:


> We spent one night over President's Day weekend at the Extended Stay Deluxe Lake Buena Vista on palm parkway. Won it for $25 bid + $10 in taxes and fees on Priceline, 2 stars in the "Lake Buena Vista - Downtown Disney" area. This was my first Priceline experience and I was thrilled!



We stayed there in May 2008- got it on Hotwire for $32/night, I believe.  We really enjoyed the hotel.


----------



## momofsamandeden

I ended up getting Sheraton Vistana Villages for 69 a night on hotwire tonight and I am much happier with that choice and it cost us less than if we had stayed on one room at the Regal. I was just way too nervous about the reviews of that hotel!


----------



## emh1129

I've been looking at the betterbidding list of Priceline hotels and the categories, trying to decide which zones and which categories I'd want to book in.
I decided to give it a try and we got the Best Western Orlando Gateway for $50. I think I'm happy with it.. looked ok on TripAdvisor.

Have any of you been there?


----------



## erwende

Last minute bid for resort at 80 $$ I got the Hyatt Grand Cypress for one night. Lowest rate online with AAA was 170$. Was just happy that I didn't get Hilton DTD!


----------



## momofsamandeden

After my experience with Priceline I am terrified to bid in Orlando! I think I will do four star and nothing less from now on with them. I think the Best Western is a good choice and great price and the Hyatt is fantastic!


----------



## taliategan

momofsamandeden said:


> After my experience with Priceline I am terrified to bid in Orlando! I think I will do four star and nothing less from now on with them. I think the Best Western is a good choice and great price and the Hyatt is fantastic!



I use Priceline and Hotwire frequently, but I always research the area first before getting a hotel from either service.   For Priceline, I'll check the list of reported hotels on a site like betterbidding.   I will pick a star rating and bidding zone in that area based upon the reported hotels.  If there is hotel in a zone I do not like, I will either move up a star rating or look at a different bidding zone.   If it is an area where there is not a lot reported hotels, I will move up a 1/2* to a 1* from the star rating I would normally bid before I make the bid.     Once I get to the hotel, I take the attitude that I probably paid less for my room than anybody else that is staying in the hotel.    I do not expect to be given a great room, have any requests honored or receive any extra service.   I am just grateful that I was able to get a good deal on the room.    I have not had any bad experiences with Priceline or Hotwire, but I am sure at some point I will.   I do not think Priceline and Hotwire are for everybody.   I would not recommend them to people that expect a lot of service from the hotel or are very picky about the hotels they like to stay.


----------



## rebecca06261

destinattraction said:


> what's this? can anybody discuss this in plain and simple...



Discuss what, in particular?


----------



## NorweJenNY

I just got Embassy Suites for a $59 bid on Priceline!

I checked betterbidding.com and found that the most recent 3.5* bid (within the last week or two, I believe) in the Downtown Disney/Lake Buena Vista area was $59 for this resort.  That winning bidder got several responses of "wow, that's a great deal."  

So I hoped for Embassy Suites, but I checked the list of past 3.5* resorts in this area, and I decided I'd be happy with any of them, so I went ahead and made my first ever Priceline bid - 3.5* DTD/LBV for $59, and it was accepted!  It's for one week from now - Friday, April 2 for one night.

After taxes and fees, it came to about $74.  The cheapest rate I could find from a TripAdvisor search of various discount sites was in the $170's.  So I'm happy! 

And apparently this includes "complimentary breakfast made-to-order" as well as some complimentary evening drinks and snacks (not that _I_ care, but others might like to know that alcohol is included in those complimentary drinks).


----------



## emh1129

NorweJenNY said:


> I just got Embassy Suites for a $59 bid on Priceline!
> 
> I checked betterbidding.com and found that the most recent 3.5* bid (within the last week or two, I believe) in the Downtown Disney/Lake Buena Vista area was $59 for this resort.  That winning bidder got several responses of "wow, that's a great deal."
> 
> So I hoped for Embassy Suites, but I checked the list of past 3.5* resorts in this area, and I decided I'd be happy with any of them, so I went ahead and made my first ever Priceline bid - 3.5* DTD/LBV for $59, and it was accepted!  It's for one week from now - Friday, April 2 for one night.
> 
> After taxes and fees, it came to about $74.  The cheapest rate I could find from a TripAdvisor search of various discount sites was in the $170's.  So I'm happy!
> 
> And apparently this includes "complimentary breakfast made-to-order" as well as some complimentary evening drinks and snacks (not that _I_ care, but others might like to know that alcohol is included in those complimentary drinks).



That sounds like a great deal! Congrats! Be sure to come back and let us know how it was


----------



## rebecca06261

I've gotten Embassy Suites 3 times in the past 6 mo using Hotwire. It's fantastic


----------



## NorweJenNY

rebecca06261 said:


> I've gotten Embassy Suites 3 times in the past 6 mo using Hotwire. It's fantastic



Interesting... what types of bids have you placed?  And did you get Embassy everytime you bid, or did you get anything else as well?  (Not sure how many times you traveled.)


----------



## rebecca06261

^I only use Hotwire. I don't have the patience to use priceline.   I'm a frequent traveler to LBV (once a month.)


----------



## kidd_freeper

Has anyone tried the Travelocity "Top Secret Hotels"?

It seems to be similar to Hotwire.


----------



## kidd_freeper

rebecca06261 said:


> ^I only use Hotwire. I don't have the patience to use priceline.   I'm a frequent traveler to LBV (once a month.)


Have you ever used Hotwire to get a property that sleeps 6? The website doesn't allow it, but it does let you see if a property is "2BR"


----------



## rebecca06261

kidd_freeper said:


> Have you ever used Hotwire to get a property that sleeps 6? The website doesn't allow it, but it does let you see if a property is "2BR"



No, I haven't. Sorry


----------



## torinsmom

I just won the Radison Orlando on International Drive for the night of June 16. I got it for $30, lowest price on website is $69. I bid $25 for Universal area 3*, and didn't win, so I upped to $30 by adding the convention center area. Just need one night before we do one night at Universal for Express pass, then on to a condo for a week.

Marsha


----------



## NorweJenNY

emh1129 said:


> That sounds like a great deal! Congrats! Be sure to come back and let us know how it was



Our stay at Embassy Suites was great! Very upscale compared to other offsite locations we've stayed at... The lobby was a good step above Buena Vista Suites, if that helps to compare... Though similar two-room suite accommodations... Better breakfast too (still complimentary).  Needed room key just to enter parking lot, which made me feel a bit better about security. The only negatives were that our room was quite a walk away to get too (though it's a big place and we arrived late), we thought the tub wasn't cleaned at first(but then discovered what we thought was dirt was just a small stain... the rest of the bathroom looked perfectly clean), and the drive to the parks was just a little bit further than BVS (though still pretty close). There was a kitchenette with microwave, small fridge and sink, but there was yet a third sink in the bedroom as well... Made brushing teeth a lot easier when others were in the bathroom.  Breakfast included a made-to-order omelet station, and the guy cooking was totally entertaining!  Multiple breakfast meats were available at the same time.  They had more overall food options and more space for breakfast than BVS.  It was a bit crowded, but it was a busy Easter weekend, so I suspect lots of hotels were more packed than usual.

If we snag another Priceline deal like we just got, we'd be happy to be back to Embassy Suites.


----------



## emh1129

NorweJenNY said:


> Our stay at Embassy Suites was great! Very upscale compared to other offsite locations we've stayed at... The lobby was a good step above Buena Vista Suites, if that helps to compare... Though similar two-room suite accommodations... Better breakfast too (still complimentary).  Needed room key just to enter parking lot, which made me feel a bit better about security. The only negatives were that our room was quite a walk away to get too (though it's a big place and we arrived late), we thought the tub wasn't cleaned at first(but then discovered what we thought was dirt was just a small stain... the rest of the bathroom looked perfectly clean), and the drive to the parks was just a little bit further than BVS (though still pretty close). There was a kitchenette with microwave, small fridge and sink, but there was yet a third sink in the bedroom as well... Made brushing teeth a lot easier when others were in the bathroom.  Breakfast included a made-to-order omelet station, and the guy cooking was totally entertaining!  Multiple breakfast meats were available at the same time.  They had more overall food options and more space for breakfast than BVS.  It was a bit crowded, but it was a busy Easter weekend, so I suspect lots of hotels were more packed than usual.
> 
> If we snag another Priceline deal like we just got, we'd be happy to be back to Embassy Suites.



Thanks for the review. Sounds like a nice hotel--and what a great deal!
Glad you had a good time!


----------



## DisneyLover83

Won Radisson LBV for $55 for a Saturday night in May.


----------



## ttrfanatic

I have seen where others have referenced sites like betterbidding and BFT in this thread so I thought I would let everyone know of a similar new site. The site is TripDucky.com. They pretty much do the same thing as the others but they have some very unique tools that the ohters don't such as showing you a calendar of what others have posted as their wins as well as generating a rebidding chart for you to use when you bid. It takes alot of the mystery out of the rebid process.

Just wanted to pass along the info to anyone interested...


----------



## dvcnewgirl

ttrfanatic said:


> I have seen where others have referenced sites like betterbidding and BFT in this thread so I thought I would let everyone know of a similar new site. The site is TripDucky.com. They pretty much do the same thing as the others but they have some very unique tools that the ohters don't such as showing you a calendar of what others have posted as their wins as well as generating a rebidding chart for you to use when you bid. It takes alot of the mystery out of the rebid process.
> 
> Just wanted to pass along the info to anyone interested...


Thanks!


----------



## emilysaba

If you have used priceline, have any of you ever been upgraded to a nicer room? Or is it out because you were able to get the room so cheap. 
Thanks. I am hoping we get a nicer room once we are there.


----------



## taliategan

emilysaba said:


> If you have used priceline, have any of you ever been upgraded to a nicer room? Or is it out because you were able to get the room so cheap.
> Thanks. I am hoping we get a nicer room once we are there.



Typically your going to get the hotel's standard room, or its least expensive room listed on its web site.   Some hotels may have certain rooms, probably rooms most would feel are the least desirable, set aside for Priceline or Hotwire customers.   Once you make a purchase, its good to call or e-mail hotel with any special requests you may have concerning the room you will get at check-in.    There is no guarantee your request will be honored, but a lot of the hotels will attempt to accomodate your request if it is feasible to do so.    Upgrades to more expensive rooms are unlikely.      Some have reported giving a tip to the hotel clerk to get a better room, and have indicated this will work.   I think you have fold the money and put it under your credit card, because they are not allowed to take money in exchange for giving a better room.


----------



## DVC California

taliategan said:


> ...Some have reported giving a tip to the hotel clerk to get a better room, and have indicated this will work.   I think you have fold the money and put it under your credit card, because they are not allowed to take money in exchange for giving a better room.



Twenty Dollar Trick

I have used this sucessfully in Vegas, Hawaii, NYC, and LA.  I have not tried it in Orlando though.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I just won the Radisson Hotel Orlando - International Drive for 3 nights Memorial day weekend!  I am paying a total... taxes & fee's included ...$100.38   
I had a link for bonus cash...$30.  It broke down to $10 per night bonus, then my bid of $26 per night.. giving me total out of pocket $100.38


----------



## jakestill

Woooooooooooooot!


----------



## dferr

How do you get the bonus cash for Priceline?


----------



## NorweJenNY

A Mickeyfan said:


> I just won the Radisson Hotel Orlando - International Drive for 3 nights Memorial day weekend!  I am paying a total... taxes & fee's included ...$100.38
> I had a link for bonus cash...$30.  It broke down to $10 per night bonus, then my bid of $26 per night.. giving me total out of pocket $100.38



That's the type of deal that says "no more Motel 6 for me!"  Nice!  

I'm curious about the bonus cash too?  What's that?  Where'd you get it?  How'd it work?


----------



## burnsoc

When you have a priceline account, every so often they send emails with bonus cash offers. Usually it's $10 or $30 dollars, that you can apply to your bid.


----------



## hotelibis

I won the Hyatt Grand Cypress for $62 a night while bidding for a Resort in the Lake Buena Vista - Downtown Disney priceline zone.   Two night stay, checking in on May 14, 2010.


----------



## rebecca06261

Okay, so this is a Hotwire purchase but I got Radison LBV $69 per night for July 2 &3rd.  After tax and resort fee, total $169.36. It wasn't the best deal I've ever gotten but am happy with the results, considering its the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Esteri

Radisson LBV must have a lot of extra rooms.  I just got it via Priceline at $63 for one night - 6/21.  It's our rent-a-bed for our arrival night.  (We'll arrive at about 1 am!)  

Yeah, I could have got a cheaper room elsewhere, but the choice is $50 for a Ramada-brick-bed, or $63 for a Radisson-Sleep-Number-Bed.  Hummm.  Let me think about that.  
.


----------



## rebecca06261

Just got the Country Inn & Suites LBV for June 4th, one night for $39.00 ($50.80 w/ tax and fees)


----------



## HockeyJeff18

Just got the Hilton Bonnet Creek for $80/night plus taxes for 2 nights. May 29th-31st.


----------



## Mommy2LittleVols

Just got Radisson Resort Orlando - Celebration for $50 + taxes for 1 night - May 28th.


----------



## NattysMom

We got the Radisson Hotel Orlando - Lake Buena Vista from 9/7-9/12 at       $49/night.

If anyone has stayed there which roads did you take to get to the 4 different parks? Is there a back way or should you take I-4?  

I read a few things on trip advisor about having to do U-turns but other than that it gets great reviews. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Esteri

Uh - rental car off Priceline, not a hotel, but you might find it interesting...

Full Size car from Alamo for 15 days (6/21 - 7/6) $12/day.  Initial bid of $10/day was turned down, had to wait until the next day.  Total cost for the car (taxes and everything included) is $310 for just over 2 weeks.  I'm pleased.


----------



## emh1129

We just got back from our trip. We had booked the Best Western Lakeside via Hotwire for $24 per night and we were pleased with it. Very clean & newer furniture. Housekeeping did a great job. The hotel was very conveniently located-- so close to Disney! And lots of restaurants nearby. I was very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ChrisnKim913

Just booked Hyatt Grand Cypress for $100 a night June 25-28th. Original bid of $80 was turned down. It was going for $179 so i'm happy!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

today I won the Extended Stay America-Orlando Convention Center (6451 Westwood Blvd.) for $25 per night.   I am paying $92.58 total for my 3 night stay...    in on June 15th & out on June 18th. 
    We just needed someplace clean to sleep. The mini kitchen with full size appliances is a nice plus for me too....


----------



## debsters41

A Mickeyfan said:


> today I won the Extended Stay America-Orlando Convention Center (6451 Westwood Blvd.) for $25 per night.   I am paying $92.58 total for my 3 night stay...    in on June 15th & out on June 18th.
> We just needed someplace clean to sleep. The mini kitchen with full size appliances is a nice plus for me too....



sounds fabulous!  Would you mind telling me how many stars it was listed under?  Have a fabulous time!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

debsters41 said:


> sounds fabulous!  Would you mind telling me how many stars it was listed under?  Have a fabulous time!



It is a 2* SeaWorld/I-Drive south zone.  I normally do not go lower than a 2 1/2* but this trip I had a set budget of under $100 for all 3 nights since it is a spur of the moment mini trip.   I will say that this place is not upgrading me to 2 beds as most hotels/resorts do.  Priceline guarantee's bedding for 2 only.  It is up to the place to stand by it. This is the first time in over 10 years of using Priceline that they are enforcing the 1 bed room.  Extended Stay America stated if I wanted the 2 bed room, I had to pay them $10 extra per night.  They have several available for my date...  I am not going to upgrade since it is only me and my 21 yr old DD.  She can share the bed with me. This place doesn't provide housekeeping either for free.  So I am looking at is one less bed to make ...  oh & they also do not have a pool..  So if  you are really wanting to make a nice trip of it.. I would "not" bid on a 2* in the Sea World zone...    like I said, I am ok with it for a mini trip but had it been my week trips, I would be upset.


----------



## debsters41

Thanks for the information.  I myself am looking for something just for a couple of days before Disney, close to Universal or at least with a shuttle. Have a lovely time, spur of the moment sounds so exciting!


----------



## hfesing

Just booked a room at Gaylord Palms 7/3-7/6 for $75 a night.  Paid a total of $265 with taxes and fees.  We have to pay an additional fee to park and resort fee, but that should be about $36 a night.  Is this a good deal??


----------



## IDoDis

Double post


----------



## IDoDis

I just started a thread on this and then saw the priceline sticky.  I don't know if this has already been posted but I  found this coupon code for Priceline. It will give you up to $50 off a "name your own price" booking. They will knock off $10 a night with a 3* or better booking for up to 5 night (not good on 5* though).
I just tried it and I have the reward sitting in my "My rewards" tab under my profile.

The code is IMISSU and here is the link:

http://travela.priceline.com/budgettravel/?


----------



## debsters41

IDoDis said:


> I just started a thread on this and then saw the priceline sticky.  I don't know if this has already been posted but I  found this coupon code for Priceline. It will give you up to $50 off a "name your own price" booking. They will knock off $10 a night with a 3* or better booking for up to 5 night (not good on 5* though).
> I just tried it and I have the reward sitting in my "My rewards" tab under my profile.



I am curious, how does "my rewards" work, will they debit your credit card or is the reward knocked off during the charging process, before you find out the name of the hotel?  Sorry, I am new to priceline


----------



## IDoDis

debsters41 said:


> I am curious, how does "my rewards" work, will they debit your credit card or is the reward knocked off during the charging process, before you find out the name of the hotel?  Sorry, I am new to priceline



I don't have a "my rewards" card, but by using the coupon code, I was still able to get the $50 deposited into my account.  All you need is an email address and password account set up on priceline.  I did that a few years ago because it's easier than having to type the credit card number in each time I bid.  

Once you have the funds in your "my rewards" account, you have to click through the "my rewards" link on priceline (after you log in) for the credit to be applied to your bid.  Priceline will add $10 per night up to 5 nights with that $50.  So, let's say after you do some research on http://betterbidding.com, you see that 3 star hotels near Disney are getting winning bids of around $40 per night.  If you bid $30, Priceline will up your bid to $40 per night so you are saving $10 per night.

If you are not familiar with priceline, go to http://betterbidding.com and read through the sticky's to get an idea of how it works.  Then, you should click on the link of the state you are visiting and then click the link for the list of hotels.  You will see a list of all of the priceline hotels for the various star levels and their approximate locations.  This helps you see which hotel you might get in your desired location. If there are four 3 star hotels in the area you want, then you'd get one of those 4 hotels.  

Then, go to the link that shows winning bids others have posted. They will say which hotel they got, what the star level of the hotel was, what the dates of the visit were, and what the winning bid was.  This lets you know where to start your bidding so that you don't overbid.  If your bid is not accepted because it was too low, your credit card isn't charged.  You have to wait 24 hours to bid again, but if you read on the forum, you will find out strategies on how to get free re-bids right away without waiting 24 hours.  If your bid is accepted, a page comes up telling you your bid has been accepted.  Your credit card gets charged and the name and address of the hotel is revealed to you.

PS -- This particular offer expires on June 30th, but if you have an Entertainment book, there's also a code in there for $50 which is good until November 1st.


----------



## debsters41

Brilliantly informative response!  Thank you so much for taking the time to explain that so clearly!


----------



## DOOM1001

Is something wrong with Betterbidding.com,it says this account has been suspended and I have never had any account,I just use the site to check the hotel lists.


----------



## dennise

It did the same to me, but it is working now.


----------



## IDoDis

DOOM1001 said:


> Is something wrong with Betterbidding.com,it says this account has been suspended and I have never had any account,I just use the site to check the hotel lists.



It seems to be fine.  Maybe they were upgrading the site so it was temporarily off-line.


----------



## hotelibis

Got a 1 night stay at the Gaylord Palms for July 4th for $68 through priceline.
I was rejected at $67, so it's clear I got the lowest price possible.

Thanks to Priceline, I have stayed at the following Orlando hotels over the last 5 years, and in all instances, the base price was less than $85 per night:

Gaylord Palms (x5)
Omni Championsgate (x2)
Hyatt Grand Cypress (x2)
Hilton DTD
Peabody

For those of you still hesitant to try priceline, I strongly urge you to read over all the info at betterbidding.com and strongly consider bidding for resorts and 4* hotels through Priceline.


----------



## Micday

hotelibis,

I needed one night before our WDW trip.  I used priceline and won Hyatt Grand Cypress, did I already pay the activity fee when I won?  Also did you like it there, it will be DH, DD, DD's friend and myself.  Any info would be great, thanks!!  In case you intrested I won the one night for $60 for July 18th.

Michelle




hotelibis said:


> Got a 1 night stay at the Gaylord Palms for July 4th for $68 through priceline.
> I was rejected at $67, so it's clear I got the lowest price possible.
> 
> Thanks to Priceline, I have stayed at the following Orlando hotels over the last 5 years, and in all instances, the base price was less than $85 per night:
> 
> Gaylord Palms (x5)
> Omni Championsgate (x2)
> Hyatt Grand Cypress (x2)
> Hilton DTD
> Peabody
> 
> For those of you still hesitant to try priceline, I strongly urge you to read over all the info at betterbidding.com and strongly consider bidding for resorts and 4* hotels through Priceline.


----------



## terminator2

DOOM1001 said:


> Is something wrong with Betterbidding.com,it says this account has been suspended and I have never had any account,I just use the site to check the hotel lists.



I read somewhere on flyertalk that that site had some temporary issues.


----------



## Anc96

I never noticed this thread here...

I don't usually use hotwire for long stays, just for one or two nights before our reservations start. I use hotwire over priceline because you have a better chance of knowing exactly which hotel you're getting (I also use betterbidding)

This year, I needed a hotel for the first night before our reservations at the villa we rented, and again tonight, since we decided to stay an extra day so we can do a kayaking tour in the morning.
Both times I got the same hotel..

It was for $29 a night, listed 3*, 6 amenities (which according to BB can change.. but there were only 2 that matched, and both had really good reviews), Disney Main Gate (celebration). 
This matched both the Best Western Lakeside or the Baymont Inn and Suites Celebration. Both times I got the Best Western Lakeside. Since I stayed there on the 17th, and was very happy with it, I'm glad I got it the second time too.


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

We won the Gaylord Palms for 1 night (July 10th) for $68/night.  I used the info on betterbidding.com to win it on the first try.  I'm not sure if the $10/night code would have worked for us as it's a "resort" level room, but I'm very happy w/$68/night.  We wanted the GP so we gambled and won


----------



## ge0rgette2

Just won at PL.com for Residence Inn SeaWorld/I-drive - Dec 31 thru Jan 2 ( 2 nights, 2 rooms) for $55.00 per night ..

2 queens, sofabed, kitchenette, studio..

Never used priceline before, I was a tad nervous.. Residence Inn looks nice and reviews look okay --- 

Anyone stay there??

Breakfast included too!


----------



## NUHuskies#1

IDODIS- Just want to tell you that your signature comment is classic! BTW-What's the password?


----------



## DavePaulUK

I got one night at a 3* hotel in the Celebration area through Hotwire.  It turned out to be Best Western Lakeside.  They have a pool & a mini golf course onsite.

Subtotal: $29.00 
Tax recovery charges and fees: $10.84 
Total price: $39.84 
+ I hear there's a $7.50 resort fee.

Still - not a bad deal for one night before hitting the parks and checking in to ASMovies.

Dave


----------



## MomofKatie

DavePaulUK said:


> I got one night at a 3* hotel in the Celebration area through Hotwire.  It turned out to be Best Western Lakeside.  They have a pool & a mini golf course onsite.
> 
> Subtotal: $29.00
> Tax recovery charges and fees: $10.84
> Total price: $39.84
> + I hear there's a $7.50 resort fee.
> 
> Still - not a bad deal for one night before hitting the parks and checking in to ASMovies.
> 
> Dave



We stayed there last January- if I remember correctly, the resort fee was $3.50/night.  

We liked it- older, but clean and quiet.


----------



## mickeyluv

Anyone with PL experience wanna help me out?  I've been to betterbidding.com and looked that site over but still not sure.  I'm trying to see if I can possibly get Hyatt Place Universal at a good rate for our upcoming trip to US/IOA Nov. 20th - 27th.  I believe betterbidding.com says it's a 3* .  any advice?


----------



## debsters41

I t hink tripducky.com has had luck finding that hotel, check their forum to see what they were bidding


----------



## Weegl

Not the best deal, but $59/ night less than they are selling same room on hotels.com

Started with Orlando LBV/Downtown Disney Resort level at $60 and had to work my way up.  I never expanded star level or location zone since I knew I wanted somethign in this area and at this level.


----------



## MsMulan

Not sure I should post this here or as a separate thread.  Getting kind of desperate so I may do both.  I need a room for two nights 26 - 28 December.  I am staying in a timeshare for the majority of the trip. Does it make sense to attempt price or to see if one of the other discount site (newsletters) will announce a deal for this time frame.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I was skeptical about bidding on priceline and took the plunge for the first time last month - for our Disney December trip! I'm so glad that I did!

I bid and got a price of $55.00 for a suite at the Residence Inn @ SeaWorld.

We are using it Dec 31-January 2nd.

Best of luck in booking your December dates.

~georgette


----------



## erwende

Last minute bid 8/10 resort 90 $ Marriott world center! Nice hotel.


----------



## tednvon

Very happy with ESuites LBV. Great location, easy access to Disney via Hotel Blvd. Tried $40, rejected, added Celebration but still got LBV. Again, this includes $10 bonus so bid was $52. Price on ES website was $109, so pretty good deal...Love Priceline...if you have not used it, it is strongly recommended. 

We use it almost everytime we travel and have never felt like it was a bad deal...some better than others, but never a bust!

We really like PL for long distance travel. If we are just staying a short night, up and gone, it is a much better deal than even Motel 6. We can wait until the day before we leave, check the weather and then decide if we want 8-10 hour drive and find a location on Google Maps that is about that distance. We always get nice 2* for around $30 along the interstates.

Ted


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

eastinflatables said:


> I have a question regarding Priceline. In order for me to get a hotel naming my price, does this hotel have to show availability through Priceline if I book the conventional way? Like for instance, if I was hoping for the Hilton, does this hotel have to show up in Priceline regular booking listings for a specific date, so that I have a real chance to get it? If it does not appear in the list, does this means I'm never going to get it for that particular date no matter how much I bid, or do I still have a chance?


I would check Hilton's website first.  If there's no availability there, odds are slim you'd get it.   PL and HW are designed to allow hotels to unload unsold rooms that would otherwise go empty.  It wouldn't make good business sense to sell rooms on PL when you could get rack rate and be sold out that way.


----------



## erwende

I understand what you're asking.  I checked to make sure the Hilton DTD was NOT on the list regularly before I bid. I did not want it and I know it shows up a lot.


----------



## cyb

I bid $25 for 1 night at the Downtown Disney area and it was accepted at the Extended Stay Deluxe, I think it's a little over 2 miles away from DTD but thats ok with me, has anyone ever stayed here? Looks like a nice quiet area indoor corridors, and that includes a free continental breakfast, sounds like a good deal to me. We are checking into the Wilderness Lodge the next day for my birthday trip. and dinner at the California Grill.


----------



## MomofKatie

cyb said:


> I bid $25 for 1 night at the Downtown Disney area and it was accepted at the Extended Stay Deluxe, I think it's a little over 2 miles away from DTD but thats ok with me, has anyone ever stayed here? Looks like a nice quiet area indoor corridors, and that includes a free continental breakfast, sounds like a good deal to me. We are checking into the Wilderness Lodge the next day for my birthday trip. and dinner at the California Grill.



We stayed there for a long weekend in '08.  Liked it very much.  Indoor corridors, free breakfast, free parking, and large clean rooms.  It is on Palm Parkway, so DTD is very close, as is the Crossroads shopping center.  We could get to any of the parks within 10 minutes or so.


----------



## MsMulan

ge0rgette2 said:


> I was skeptical about bidding on priceline and took the plunge for the first time last month - for our Disney December trip! I'm so glad that I did!
> 
> I bid and got a price of $55.00 for a suite at the Residence Inn @ SeaWorld.
> 
> We are using it Dec 31-January 2nd.
> 
> Best of luck in booking your December dates.
> 
> ~georgette



Thanks for the advice. I thought it was too early to do Priceline. Thought you would get the better deal the closer you were to your dates. But I see that is not true.


----------



## tednvon

WOW, to get that price for the busiest time of the year at Disney is a pretty good indication of the economy, the limited future bookings, and the fact that the area is really overbuilt right now for hotel rooms outside of Disney...
Congrats on a great deal!

Ted


----------



## ZADS

We got the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for $82 per night for 10 nights end October which we're very pleased about. Looking forward to the stay after reading the reviews on TA.


----------



## Dominique129

Priceline does offer some really great deals, but the company we always use is called Orlando Savings, and you don't bid they just have extremely low prices all the time. Discount tickets to, we were pleased with them. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## erwende

Next week. $80 resort DTD Hilton. $60 for Gaylord Palms. Booked through priceline.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I'm very happy with the price I won on Priceline -- I was a bit skeptical I must admit... I was nervous --- Residence Inn for $55.00 per night per room for New Years Eve!


----------



## mkacar24

Well. I bid on priceline last night for the first time ever. Was not expecting to win anything at all. Got two rooms at Celebration Suites at Old Town March 20-27 for $35 a night each. The rooms seem to be 65-70 a night regular price, though I have read in many places that they will discount 20% for online bookings. Still, that would be at least $50 a night so this is a savings. At least I hope. 

Kinda worried now, really wasn't expecting to win. The reviews are fair, but the location seems really good.

Thoughts?


----------



## tednvon

Hello, 
Two adults stayed Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista Sept 26-30, 2010. 
Paid $52/night  with $10 bonus so net $42 via Priceline bid specific to "Lake Buena Vista Area". Very good deal as lowest online price was $96.

Classic ES, beautiful Atrium, free breakfast is excellent, free drinks in the evening just as advertised. Nice location at far NE corner of huge LBV area of 535. Easy access in and out by going past Palm Parkway on 535 north two blocks to Lake Street and turning right. Takes you right into ES without going by all the businesses on Palm Parkway. 
Room was very nice. Furniture a touch worn but not big problem. Thanks to previous poster we asked for and got Atrium Suites. Would not recommend Lanai Suites as they are ground level by the pool and loud with lots of smokers.

Room was large, two room, two TV. Beds were comfortable. 
Staff were great.
Two sinks, one in and one outside the bathroom which was great as bath is very small.

Minor negatives:
large door to bath opened "in" which almost filled the whole bath when opened.
small frig was fine for the two of us.
limited cable TV...I am spoiled by Directv
In room Internet was $10. Choose not to do it, but there are 7 free stations in the lobby that worked fine for email and internet.
Overall great stay for a great price via Priceline.
Ted 
__________________


----------



## debsters41

tednvon said:


> Hello,
> Two adults stayed Embassy Suites Lake Buena Vista Sept 26-30, 2010.
> Paid $52/night  with $10 bonus so net $42 via Priceline bid specific to "Lake Buena Vista Area". Very good deal as lowest online price was $96.
> 
> Classic ES, beautiful Atrium, free breakfast is excellent, free drinks in the evening just as advertised. Nice location at far NE corner of huge LBV area of 535. Easy access in and out by going past Palm Parkway on 535 north two blocks to Lake Street and turning right. Takes you right into ES without going by all the businesses on Palm Parkway.
> Room was very nice. Furniture a touch worn but not big problem. Thanks to previous poster we asked for and got Atrium Suites. Would not recommend Lanai Suites as they are ground level by the pool and loud with lots of smokers.
> 
> Room was large, two room, two TV. Beds were comfortable.
> Staff were great.
> Two sinks, one in and one outside the bathroom which was great as bath is very small.
> 
> Minor negatives:
> large door to bath opened "in" which almost filled the whole bath when opened.
> small frig was fine for the two of us.
> limited cable TV...I am spoiled by Directv
> In room Internet was $10. Choose not to do it, but there are 7 free stations in the lobby that worked fine for email and internet.
> Overall great stay for a great price via Priceline.
> Ted
> __________________



Thanks for the review.  Could you please let me know how many stars ES is  on Priceline and also how one receives extra 10 dollar bonuses?  Thank you!


----------



## tednvon

Good morning,
ES is 3.5 or 3 1/2 stars. Sorry should have had that in the first post.
$10 was probably from other PL hotels I have done in the last year or so. If you have registered with PL in the past way up in the right corner of the home page in super small letters is "login" and then "rewards" in the same area. If you have registered with PL and click on rewards it will show you if you have any reward dollars and how to use them to bid.

Good luck...Ted


----------



## debsters41

thank you!


----------



## TheSixOfUs

debsters41 said:


> Thanks for the review.  Could you please let me know how many stars ES is  on Priceline and also how one receives extra 10 dollar bonuses?  Thank you!



Hi Debsters.  According to HotelDealsRevealed.com, Priceline is offering $50 in Bonus Cash, $10 per night for up to 5 nights.  I have not yet taken advantage of this but the deal is good until October 31, 2010.  Here are the details...

http://www.hoteldealsrevealed.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=215&p=2182


----------



## debsters41

Thank you ever so much for the link!  I am reading up on how it works now, even though it is too soon for me to think about booking.  I am going next summer!  I really appreciate the help!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

daviidwilson said:


> We're coming down for Feb vacation, and will stay at OKW Sunday to Thursday night, so needed somewhere for Saturday night. DH wanted to just relax at a resort so I bid resort level only working up from $65 with the free rebid zones. We hit at $135. Since Pop is going for $134 that weekend, and the internet price is $259, I feel like we did very well. Now if the weather cooperates, you'll find us floating around the lazy river!





What resort did you get for 135?


----------



## cyb

Anyone know how to try and get a winning bid for the Gayord Palms? Tips, secrets? I wouldn't mind winning any of the hotels in the resort category except for Championsgate ( I think thats what its called) its not close to anything.


----------



## taliategan

cyb said:


> Anyone know how to try and get a winning bid for the Gayord Palms? Tips, secrets? I wouldn't mind winning any of the hotels in the resort category except for Championsgate ( I think thats what its called) its not close to anything.



Gaylord Palms and Championgates are both in the same bidding (Maingate/Celebration) zone under the Resort category on Priceline.     If you bid in that zone, you can get either of these hotels.     You can not get exclude one or the other as a possible win.    I would check Hotwire listings for your dates and check the Hotwire hotel amenity listings on betterbidding.com.    These hotels are distguishable on Hotwire and I believe currently have a different star ratings on Hotwire.   If Gaylord Palms does not appear available on Hotwire for your dates, you could take your chances on Priceline or look at the Dowtown Disney/Lake Buena Vista zone for either Priceline or Hotwire for a REsort in that zone so that you would not get Championsgate.


----------



## cyb

daviidwilson said:


> We're coming down for Feb vacation, and will stay at OKW Sunday to Thursday night, so needed somewhere for Saturday night. DH wanted to just relax at a resort so I bid resort level only working up from $65 with the free rebid zones. We hit at $135. Since Pop is going for $134 that weekend, and the internet price is $259, I feel like we did very well. Now if the weather cooperates, you'll find us floating around the lazy river!



What resort did you get?


----------



## cyb

daviidwilson said:


> We're coming down for Feb vacation, and will stay at OKW Sunday to Thursday night, so needed somewhere for Saturday night. DH wanted to just relax at a resort so I bid resort level only working up from $65 with the free rebid zones. We hit at $135. Since Pop is going for $134 that weekend, and the internet price is $259, I feel like we did very well. Now if the weather cooperates, you'll find us floating around the lazy river!





dgaston said:


> We're  coming down for Feb vacation, and will stay at OKW Sunday to Thursday night, so needed somewhere for Saturday night.  DH wanted to just relax at a resort so I bid resort level only working up from $65 with the free rebid zones.  We hit at $135.  Since Pop is going for $134 that weekend, and the internet price is $259, I feel like we did very well.  Now if the weather cooperates, you'll find us floating around the lazy river!



Do these posts seem to be the same or is it just me? By 2 different posters...hmmm


----------



## robinb

cyb said:


> Do these posts seem to be the same or is it just me? By 2 different posters...hmmm


The second post is just a SPAM post to encourage you to click on the link in his signature.  I suspect it won't be there for long.


----------



## krissymickey

cyb said:


> I bid $25 for 1 night at the Downtown Disney area and it was accepted at the Extended Stay Deluxe, I think it's a little over 2 miles away from DTD but thats ok with me, has anyone ever stayed here? Looks like a nice quiet area indoor corridors, and that includes a free continental breakfast, sounds like a good deal to me. We are checking into the Wilderness Lodge the next day for my birthday trip. and dinner at the California Grill.



What star rating is this listed at ? When is your trip that you got that rate?


----------



## cyb

krissymickey said:


> What star rating is this listed at ? When is your trip that you got that rate?



It was a 2 star rating, Sept 2010.


----------



## cyb

pomlover said:


> What's the lowest price anybody's ever gotten for Gaylord?



$79  for Nov 12 (Friday night)! Seems like a good deal to me! I don't think we'll get an atrium view for that price though


----------



## travelfanatic

I just got an $80 per night rate for the Radisson Lake Buena Vista.  Hopefully that was a good rate.  The hotel looks nice enough.  No resort or parking fees which is a plus.  Total was $373 for 4 nights including taxes for an early April 2011 stay.


----------



## taliategan

Hotwire Purchase - $ 55 per night for 3/13 to 3/15 - Hyatt Place Convention Center - Amenties shown were no-smoking rooms, complimentary breakfast, fitness center, pool, business center and internet.


----------



## madexpert1

if you are looking vacation home rental in florida then check this out


----------



## debsters41

taliategan said:


> Hotwire Purchase - $ 55 per night for 3/13 to 3/15 - Hyatt Place Convention Center - Amenties shown were no-smoking rooms, complimentary breakfast, fitness center, pool, business center and internet.



Sounds fantastic!  I may have to try hotwire!


----------



## nikole957

dgaston said:


> Bid $35 for 2 1/2 * MCO and won the Amerisuites Orlando Airport for Wednesday 9/26/07.  We were happy as I love the breakfast here -- includes sausage gravy, scrambled eggs, sausage, boiled eggs, and lots of fruit, juices, and make your own waffles.  I called and was assigned a king bed room, but they also have rooms with double beds.



We're coming down for Feb vacation, and will stay at OKW Sunday to Thursday night, so needed somewhere for Saturday night. DH wanted to just relax at a resort so I bid resort level only working up from $65 with the free rebid zones. We hit at $135. Since Pop is going for $134 that weekend, and the internet price is $259, I feel like we did very well.


----------



## leslieb66

Just got Caribe Royale for $127.00/night. It was 4* Orlando (Lake Buena Vista - Downtown Disney). I was having a hard time matching up the hotels, found that you need to click on the details link then you can see if there are any resort fees (which are pinned and will help you figure out which hotel your bidding on) and see all the amenities, some aren't shown on the main page. Very happy with the price and that it's one resort with no resort fees.


----------



## hotelibis

cyb said:


> $79  for Nov 12 (Friday night)! Seems like a good deal to me! I don't think we'll get an atrium view for that price though



I got the Gaylord Palms for $68 a night twice this year.   First time, was for a 2 night stay over Presidents Day weekend (Sat and Sun night) and the other was a 1 night stay on July 4th.

First time was not an atrium view, second time I talked them into a free upgrade to an atrium view at check-in.


----------



## Laurie0605

We are visiting the Orlando area in late February/ early March and I bid $45 for a hotel in the Lake Buena Vista area and received the Best Western Lake Buena Vista.

This hotel has free internet and free shuttle to the Disney Parks and is walking distance to Downtown Disney.


----------



## debsters41

Hi Laurie.  Could you please let us know how many stars you bid?  TIA


----------



## Laurie0605

The Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort is rated a 3 * .  I bid for a 3* hotel. Happy Bidding!


----------



## Lewisc

hotelibis said:


> I got the Gaylord Palms for $68 a night twice this year.   First time, was for a 2 night stay over Presidents Day weekend (Sat and Sun night) and the other was a 1 night stay on July 4th.
> 
> First time was not an atrium view, second time I talked them into a free upgrade to an atrium view at check-in.



How far in advance did you bid?


----------



## Laurie0605

I bid on December 11th for the dates of February 26-March 2, 2011.


----------



## Lewisc

Thanks.  I'm curious when hotelibis bid for the Gaylord Palms.   $68 for the GP is a great rate, especially for a holiday date.


----------



## travelfanatic

Just got this hotel for 4 nights in June 2011 for $80 per night.  That's at least 1/2 off their best rate.    Looks like an awesome hotel.  It was rated 4 stars with priceline.


----------



## erwende

Gaylord Palms $62 for one night 1/2.


----------



## LisaKeys

Laurie0605 said:


> We are visiting the Orlando area in late February/ early March and I bid $45 for a hotel in the Lake Buena Vista area and received the Best Western Lake Buena Vista.
> 
> This hotel has free internet and free shuttle to the Disney Parks and is walking distance to Downtown Disney.



We truly love the Best Western LBV. (We always get the Disney View rooms however with 2 queen beds. You can see the fireworks from several parks from your balcony.)

Have a nice time!


----------



## Laurie0605

Hi Lisa,
Thank you for your review of the Best Western LBV! We will be sure to request a room with 2 queen beds and a Disney view.

Laurie


----------



## mikat

hotelibis said:


> I got the Gaylord Palms for $68 a night twice this year.   First time, was for a 2 night stay over Presidents Day weekend (Sat and Sun night) and the other was a 1 night stay on July 4th.
> 
> First time was not an atrium view, second time I talked them into a free upgrade to an atrium view at check-in.



Could you tell me how many stars you bid for?


----------



## hubb1972

I always use Priceline but kept striking out on finding what I wanted for LBV-Downtown Disney.  So I went to Hotwire, I know this is for Priceline results but I decided to post my Hotwire result here too.  I got the Wyndham LBV in the WDW Resort for $46.  Seems to be a decent deal, but it looks like they have a resort fee to tack on.  Just thought I would share!

I did 3* LBV-Downtown Disney for 1/16 - 1/17 2011.


----------



## singjenn

I just booked a last minute trip with Priceline. This was my first time booking with them so I started a little lower at the Resort level. After 4 tries, I ended up with Best Western LBV at $60 for 4 nights for Feb 17 - 21.  

This was totally a last minute idea so I happy with the price. Now we just have to get Disney tickets


----------



## Vandercapellen

Can you use priceline to bid on airfare only?


----------



## robinb

hubb1972 said:


> I always use Priceline but kept striking out on finding what I wanted for LBV-Downtown Disney.  So I went to Hotwire, I know this is for Priceline results but I decided to post my Hotwire result here too.  I got the Wyndham LBV in the WDW Resort for $46.  Seems to be a decent deal, but it looks like they have a resort fee to tack on.  Just thought I would share!
> 
> I did 3* LBV-Downtown Disney for 1/16 - 1/17 2011.


What were the amenities?


----------



## sullins5

Our cruise is Oct 8, but we will need a place for 7 the night before departing.  When would you try to get a hotel...now? or closer to time? And what's your reasoning?

Thanks!


Celebrating our 1st Disney Cruise, my 50th Birthday, and Inlaws 50th Anniversary!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

sullins5 said:


> Our cruise is Oct 8, but we will need a place for 7 the night before departing.  When would you try to get a hotel...now? or closer to time? And what's your reasoning?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Celebrating our 1st Disney Cruise, my 50th Birthday, and Inlaws 50th Anniversary!




I'd wait until closer to your date.  Priceline only guarantees bedding for 2 so I'd stick with Hotwire and just get 2 rooms.  They may not be connecting but it's cheaper than booking direct with the hotel.  That is, unless you find a condo that sleeps 7.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

I tried to use priceline to bid on a "RESORT" in Lake Buena Vista area.  

I had previously used hotwire a few times with great success - also used betterbidding.com for assistance.  Anyway - I started bidding at $49 and continued to rebid by adding areas that didn't have any hotels in the resort category until I reached $85.  I was really wanting the Hilton at DTD in the $65 range or Hilton Bonnet Creek in the $85 range but at $85/night my bid still wasn't accepted.  So at that point I quit bidding and looked at the hotwire rates - a four star in the LBV area came up for $76 and after consulting with betterbidding discovered it was likely the Sheraton Vistana Resort.  I did a little investigating and decided I'd rather pay $76/night for the Sheraton and sure enough it was the Sheraton - four nights in May - 1 bedroom villa - for $350 total with tax.  Really looking forward to having a kitchenette as my Dad is a diabetic and it will really help to cook our own meals!


----------



## Kudrah

ExpatDisneyLover said:


> I tried to use priceline to bid on a "RESORT" in Lake Buena Vista area.
> 
> I had previously used hotwire a few times with great success - also used betterbidding.com for assistance.  Anyway - I started bidding at $49 and continued to rebid by adding areas that didn't have any hotels in the resort category until I reached $85.  I was really wanting the Hilton at DTD in the $65 range or Hilton Bonnet Creek in the $85 range but at $85/night my bid still wasn't accepted.  So at that point I quit bidding and looked at the hotwire rates - a four star in the LBV area came up for $76 and after consulting with betterbidding discovered it was likely the Sheraton Vistana Resort.  I did a little investigating and decided I'd rather pay $76/night for the Sheraton and sure enough it was the Sheraton - four nights in May - 1 bedroom villa - for $350 total with tax.  Really looking forward to having a kitchenette as my Dad is a diabetic and it will really help to cook our own meals!



I just had a similar experience with Priceline.  I bid up to $85 and then just bagged it, I had already checked Hotwire and knew there was at least one 4 star for $89 for the night I needed (we only need one night after we check out of our WDW resort--I changed our flights to the next day so we could have one more day in the parks, but didn't want to pay for another night on property).

It irritated me that nothing was accepted at $85 (I, too, was hoping for Bonnet Creek--just because I wanted to check it out for a future stay).

So I just did the $89 at Hotwire, because I knew it was either Vistana or Bonnet Creek, based on betterbidding.com

...we are adding a day onto our trip during President's week, so I think $89 for the Sheraton Vistana is a GREAT deal considering it's one of the busiest weeks of the year.  

Sorry, Priceline.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Kudrah said:


> I just had a similar experience with Priceline.  I bid up to $85 and then just bagged it, I had already checked Hotwire and knew there was at least one 4 star for $89 for the night I needed (we only need one night after we check out of our WDW resort--I changed our flights to the next day so we could have one more day in the parks, but didn't want to pay for another night on property).
> 
> It irritated me that nothing was accepted at $85 (I, too, was hoping for Bonnet Creek--just because I wanted to check it out for a future stay).
> 
> So I just did the $89 at Hotwire, because I knew it was either Vistana or Bonnet Creek, based on betterbidding.com
> 
> ...we are adding a day onto our trip during President's week, so I think $89 for the Sheraton Vistana is a GREAT deal considering it's one of the busiest weeks of the year.
> 
> Sorry, Priceline.




Yes, that's the nice thing about Hotwire, you can 'see' what you'd be getting. Also PL only guarantees bedding for 2.  Some hotels can accommodate 4 but they don't have to and if the truly can't, you're stuck.


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Just as a little follow up - a tip on the disboards indicated that lastminutetravel.com has the Hilton Bonnet Creek for a good rate.  Since I really wanted to try this resort - I just added two nights at the Hilton Bonnet Creek for $80/night about $180 with tax.  So hopefully this is the best of both worlds - a kitchen and more room for most of our stay at the Vistana but the opportunity to try the Hilton Bonnet Creek at the end.  

Sorry priceline double wammy!


----------



## tweetylori

I just got the 4-star Peabody for $75 per night 4/15-4/18.  Was only bidding in two zones...Universal and Seaworld area, since we'll probably primarily do Universal.  Only bid 4-star.  Was very pleased to get the Peabody!


----------



## zoicca

ExpatDisneyLover said:


> Just as a little follow up - a tip on the disboards indicated that lastminutetravel.com has the Hilton Bonnet Creek for a good rate.  Since I really wanted to try this resort - I just added two nights at the Hilton Bonnet Creek for $80/night about $180 with tax.  So hopefully this is the best of both worlds - a kitchen and more room for most of our stay at the Vistana but the opportunity to try the Hilton Bonnet Creek at the end.
> 
> Sorry priceline double wammy!



My rule of thumb with Priceline:  the price has to be substantially less than Hotwire for me to use it.  This threshold depends on how flexible I am.  Sometimes I won't do it unless I can save like $25/night but other times I will do it for $10/night savings.  Anything less than $10 and it quite simply isn't worth the risk for the reasons other cited.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

ExpatDisneyLover said:


> Just as a little follow up - a tip on the disboards indicated that lastminutetravel.com has the Hilton Bonnet Creek for a good rate.  Since I really wanted to try this resort - I just added two nights at the Hilton Bonnet Creek for $80/night about $180 with tax.  So hopefully this is the best of both worlds - a kitchen and more room for most of our stay at the Vistana but the opportunity to try the Hilton Bonnet Creek at the end.
> 
> Sorry priceline double wammy!



I went to last mintue.. how do you know which one is Bonnet Creek?  Do you search Walt Disney World?  I have never used that site before.   Thanks !


----------



## travelfanatic

MOM POPPINS said:


> I went to last mintue.. how do you know which one is Bonnet Creek?  Do you search Walt Disney World?  I have never used that site before.   Thanks !



You will enter Orlando and it will bring hotels up.  The Hilton Bonnet Creek is a a 4.5 star hotel.  In the description it will say deluxe accomodations, 1000 rooms, lazy river, .5 miles from Disney etc.  The best way to tell is to click on the photos tab & you will see that it's the Hilton.  Great rates for this hotel, I was glad to get in on the deal before the prices went up!


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

MOM POPPINS said:


> I went to last mintue.. how do you know which one is Bonnet Creek?  Do you search Walt Disney World?  I have never used that site before.   Thanks !



As the previous poster suggested use the photos tab to identify a hotel.  I used the photos tab to make sure I was bidding on the right hotel - and compared the photos with the ones on trip adviser - made it really easy to tell which hotel you are bidding on - much easier than Hotwire in this respect.


----------



## dis2cruise

Hilton dtd with price line is it 4 stars but what area?

  Also I know the Hilton does have early magic hours but can drive your own car and park for free like when you stay at a Disney resorts?


----------



## sullins5

dis2cruise said:


> Hilton dtd with price line is it 4 stars but what area?
> 
> Also I know the Hilton does have early magic hours but can drive your own car and park for free like when you stay at a Disney resorts?



I got the Hilton DTD for $71 at lastminutetravel.com so I was really pleased.
I don't know about parking for free though. You wouldn't want to use the shuttles? Maybe someone can answer that one for you..

Enjoy your trip though!


Cruisin' the Magic in Oct!


----------



## dis2cruise

What is lastminutetravel  is it like a hotwire if it is and I want to try for the Hilton what should I be looking for?


----------



## darlenemckenna76

zoicca said:


> My rule of thumb with Priceline:  the price has to be substantially less than Hotwire for me to use it.  This threshold depends on how flexible I am.  Sometimes I won't do it unless I can save like $25/night but other times I will do it for $10/night savings.  Anything less than $10 and it quite simply isn't worth the risk for the reasons other cited.



Wish to do that one day..


----------



## dis2cruise

Could this be the Hilton right next to dtd I got this info off of last minute travel..

*

General Description
Close proximity to major attractions
Deluxe accommodations
Ideal accommodations for a vacation getaway

Location
Centrally located minutes from Walt Disney World Theme Parks

Local Attractions
Walt Disney World - 0.5 miles
Aquatica - 7 miles
Discovery Cove - 7 miles
SeaWorld - 7 miles
Universal Orlando - 7 miles
Orange Co. Convention Center - 8 miles
City Center - 9 miles

Recreation
Fully equipped fitness center
Outdoor swimming pool
Beautiful golf course nearby

Restaurants & Lounges
Onsite restaurant
Poolside full service bar available 

Services
24 hour room service
Elevators
Valet dry cleaning and laundry services

Meeting Facilities
Fully equipped business center 
Event facilities 

Accommodation
1000 guestrooms
Comfortable rooms
Contemporary guest rooms 
Traditional rooms

Parking
Parking available for fee	



Hotel Amenities
Bar/Lounge
Pool
Business Center
Restaurant(s)
Concierge
Room Service
Eco Friendly
Safe Deposit Box
Elevator(s)
*
Gift/Sundry Shop
*
Laundry/Valet
*
Lazy River
*
Meeting room(s)
*
Multilingual Staff
*


----------



## travelfanatic

dis2cruise said:


> Could this be the Hilton right next to dtd I got this info off of last minute travel..
> 
> *
> 
> That's it!  You can also look at the photos tab to verify it's the correct hotel.  That's what I love about LMT is that you can look at photos to make sure you are getting the right hotel unlike Hotwire or Priceline....  Great hotel for the prices they are offering!  Good luck with your planning!


----------



## MIChessGuy

dis2cruise said:


> Also I know the Hilton does have early magic hours but can drive your own car and park for free like when you stay at a Disney resorts?



There is no free parking at the theme parks for guests of the Downtown Disney Resort Area hotels, including the Hilton.  But they do operate their own bus service, separate from Disney Transportation, that will take you to any park.  Parking your car at the Hilton itself costs $10/night, plus tax.


----------



## sullins5

dis2cruise said:


> Could this be the Hilton right next to dtd I got this info off of last minute travel..
> 
> *
> 
> General Description
> Close proximity to major attractions
> Deluxe accommodations
> Ideal accommodations for a vacation getaway
> 
> Location
> Centrally located minutes from Walt Disney World Theme Parks
> 
> Local Attractions
> Walt Disney World - 0.5 miles
> Aquatica - 7 miles
> Discovery Cove - 7 miles
> SeaWorld - 7 miles
> Universal Orlando - 7 miles
> Orange Co. Convention Center - 8 miles
> City Center - 9 miles
> 
> Recreation
> Fully equipped fitness center
> Outdoor swimming pool
> Beautiful golf course nearby
> 
> Restaurants & Lounges
> Onsite restaurant
> Poolside full service bar available
> 
> Services
> 24 hour room service
> Elevators
> Valet dry cleaning and laundry services
> 
> Meeting Facilities
> Fully equipped business center
> Event facilities
> 
> Accommodation
> 1000 guestrooms
> Comfortable rooms
> Contemporary guest rooms
> Traditional rooms
> 
> Parking
> Parking available for fee
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Amenities
> Bar/Lounge
> Pool
> Business Center
> Restaurant(s)
> Concierge
> Room Service
> Eco Friendly
> Safe Deposit Box
> Elevator(s)
> *
> Gift/Sundry Shop
> *
> Laundry/Valet
> *
> Lazy River
> *
> Meeting room(s)
> *
> Multilingual Staff
> *



 Ok., so quick question...are you looking for the Downtown Hilton that you can walk to downtown Disney? Or Bonnet Creek? They are both different! The lazy river indicates Bonnet Creek. If you're looking for the Downtown Hilton, it'll say 7 restaurants, over 10 floors! Hope this helps and good luck booking!


----------



## CinciBaby

Hi - we just got the Mona Lisa in DTD next week for $90/night. Super happy consindering it's a suite, close to Disney, and during President's Day week. Looks like a great hotel! (Btw - it's a 4star in Celebration)


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

MOM POPPINS said:


> I went to last mintue.. how do you know which one is Bonnet Creek?  Do you search Walt Disney World?  I have never used that site before.   Thanks !



I hadn't used the site before either until now!  I searched for hotels in Orlando (not Lake Buena Vista or Walt Disney World)- the Hilton Bonnet Creek came in for $80 /night at 4.5* but I checked the photos to make sure I had the right hotel.  Good luck!


----------



## Disney_Dizzy

Thanks for the heads up on lastminutetravel.com and finding Bonnet Creek.  I was able to locate it for our trip in April and it was offered at $97 / night.  I never used LMT before and there was a notice that popped up stating that it was only a request and it could take up to 48 hours to confirm a room at this rate.  I am waiting...didn't know it would actually take 48 hours; thought it was like priceline.  Oh well, wish me luck!  

Has this happened to anyone else while using LMT?  If so, what was the verdict?


----------



## MIChessGuy

I believe that in the early days, Priceline occasionally would tell a bidder that it would take a while to receive a response.  In my experience that does not happen any more.  For hotels, at least, it never takes more than a minute or so before Priceline tells me whether somebody accepted.  Maybe other sites still take a more "leisurely" approach.


----------



## sullins5

Disney_Dizzy said:


> Thanks for the heads up on lastminutetravel.com and finding Bonnet Creek.  I was able to locate it for our trip in April and it was offered at $97 / night.  I never used LMT before and there was a notice that popped up stating that it was only a request and it could take up to 48 hours to confirm a room at this rate.  I am waiting...didn't know it would actually take 48 hours; thought it was like priceline.  Oh well, wish me luck!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else while using LMT?  If so, what was the verdict?



 Hi! This hasn't happened to me, though my last confirmation for this October said "It may take a few days for the hotel's system to recognize this reservation..." or something like that.

What I would do? Go back in your account on LMT, and check for your account and see if it registers your reservation.  If you didn't sign up for an account it won't show up.  Next, I would email the hotels site.  Tell them you booked through another agency, wondered if they recognize it and did they have your reservation? I would also join Hilton Honors if they have that for Bonnet Creek.  When you join HH, I do believe they get back with you sooner! Once I sent my email to Hilton (DTD), they emailed me their confirmation numbers! My thinking toward that, was even if something unforseen happened with LMT, I've got the reservation with Hilton under Hilton's system. Hope this helps! And I even talked to Hilton about my rooms, so I feel as confident about my ressies as I would anywhere else!

Hope this helps!


----------



## let'sgo

For anyone who wants to bid on the lastminutetravel.com website but doesn't want to take a chance, here's how to identify what the hotel is ahead of time:

Go to the last minute travel website.  Find the hotel that you would like to find out about and click on the "book it" button.

Look up at the URL (starts out with http://) and look for "hotelid=".  Copy the number after this.

Now go to this website:

http://www.touricoholidays.com/en/PageHotelDetail.aspx?hotelId=5256&provider=localTgsProvider

After the "hotelId=" take out the number which is there and replace with the number you just copied.  Go to the website and there is the hotel which you are bidding on.

How did it work for you?  If you need help, let me know.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

let'sgo said:


> For anyone who wants to bid on the lastminutetravel.com website but doesn't want to take a chance, here's how to identify what the hotel is ahead of time:
> 
> Go to the last minute travel website.  Find the hotel that you would like to find out about and click on the "book it" button.
> 
> Look up at the URL (starts out with http://) and look for "hotelid=".  Copy the number after this.
> 
> Now go to this website:
> 
> http://www.touricoholidays.com/en/PageHotelDetail.aspx?hotelId=5256&provider=localTgsProvider
> 
> After the "hotelId=" take out the number which is there and replace with the number you just copied.  Go to the website and there is the hotel which you are bidding on.
> 
> *How did it work for you? * If you need help, let me know.



It worked brilliantly!!  Thank you so much !!!  
I love playing games like this!


----------



## torinsmom

I got two nights at the Holiday Inn Maingate(universal) for $45/night. Looks like the normal rate is $89, so not too bad. We just needed somewhere to stay while we visit Universal before moving to a pool house and a week at WDW


----------



## ready123go

Worked great! Thanks!!


----------



## erwende

Rosen Shingle Creek four star on Priceline for $60. 2/25 one night!!!


----------



## tidefan

I also got Rosen Shingle Creek (4* SeaWorld-I-Drive South) via Priceline for $60/night for 3/11 to 3/13.


----------



## nesquik

priceline was the best way to go for me


----------



## obama5493

kidsister said:


> I'd like to bid on a 3 star in the Universal 'area'...but I'm afraid of getting the Wyndham resort that they list at 3 stars. Anyone have any recent experience with priceline in just the US area?



I also got the Radisson Worldgate, I'm getting worried because it got some real bad reviews on tripadvisor.com. Would those of you who stay there soon please post a review when you get back? I hope I didn't make a terrible mistake


----------



## MiaSRN62

May I ask a question about Last Minute Travel. 
I saw this thread and actually used it for a hotel in Tallahassee in order to move my dd out of FSU for the summer. I couldn't find anything closer than 20 miles away from campus. So I gave this a shot and got it !!!  BUT.....the confirmation email, sounds a tad fishy ? Should I trust it ? I do have a confirmation # :
_Please note that while your booking has been confirmed and is guaranteed, the rooming list with your name may not be adjusted in the hotels reservation system until closer to arrival. Should you have any questions please feel free to contact us via the email or phone information on this voucher. 


Client remark (not guaranteed):  Double bed request only 


Please contact LastMinuteTravel IMMEDIATELY if you encounter any problems during check-in. 
We can be contacted when calling inside the US, dial toll free 800-442-0568. 
When calling outside the US, please dial 407-215-7275. 

Contact via email: Customer_service@lastminutetravel.com 
_

Anyone ever have any issues with this company ???
thanks


----------



## sullins5

MiaSRN62 said:


> May I ask a question about Last Minute Travel.
> I saw this thread and actually used it for a hotel in Tallahassee in order to move my dd out of FSU for the summer. I couldn't find anything closer than 20 miles away from campus. So I gave this a shot and got it !!!  BUT.....the confirmation email, sounds a tad fishy ? Should I trust it ? I do have a confirmation # :
> _Please note that while your booking has been confirmed and is guaranteed, the rooming list with your name may not be adjusted in the hotels reservation system until closer to arrival. Should you have any questions please feel free to contact us via the email or phone information on this voucher.
> 
> 
> Client remark (not guaranteed):  Double bed request only
> 
> 
> Please contact LastMinuteTravel IMMEDIATELY if you encounter any problems during check-in.
> We can be contacted when calling inside the US, dial toll free 800-442-0568.
> When calling outside the US, please dial 407-215-7275.
> 
> Contact via email: Customer_service@lastminutetravel.com
> _
> 
> Anyone ever have any issues with this company ???
> thanks



I've booked for October with them.  Got the same email. Waited a couple of days, and then I contacted the hotel and it's reservation system and asked if they had me down.  To my delight, they did, sent me their ressie number and confirmation.  What I would do if I was you, was wait a couple of days, contact the hotel where you booked.  Tell them you booked with another agency, but wanted to make sure they had your reservation.  And then ask them if they could send you a confirmation. I had no trouble at all.  Several of people on here have done the same thing!  

Hope this helps...if you need anything else, let us know or pm me and I'll try to help if I can! 

I actually won a Disney trip two years ago with them, was booked with Pop but had to cancel.  And everything was up to par, but it did take a little longer than 2 days for Disney to register my ressie.  Good Luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> What I would do if I was you, was wait a couple of days, contact the hotel where you booked. Tell them you booked with another agency, but wanted to make sure they had your reservation. And then ask them if they could send you a confirmation. I had no trouble at all. Several of people on here have done the same thing!
> 
> Hope this helps...if you need anything else, let us know or pm me and I'll try to help if I can!


*Thank you Sullins5*....just got home from work. I will call tomorrow and post back here with what I find out.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi Sullens5....
you were right. They have my reservation listed ! As far as I'm concerned, Last Minute Travel is a great travel resource !!! Thanks all !


----------



## sullins5

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Sullens5....
> you were right. They have my reservation listed ! As far as I'm concerned, Last Minute Travel is a great travel resource !!! Thanks all !





So glad it worked for you! Let us know after you stay, if your expectations were met! Or if there were any 'dings' the rest of us need to know!!!

Congrats and have a great trip!!!


----------



## CJK

Priceline vs. Lastminutetravel??

I've been using priceline for about 10yrs now and have been happy about 90%of the time.  The only negative experiences I've had were having to endure a smoking room at one hotel, and another hotel gave us a room with only one double bed in it and dh and I are used to a King.  haha  Anyway, I'm interested in learning more about lastminutetravel.  From the homepage, I gather it's quite similar to priceline?  Is there any benefit I should know about that would convince me to try it over priceline?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## MiaSRN62

sullins5 said:


> So glad it worked for you! Let us know after you stay, if your expectations were met! Or if there were any 'dings' the rest of us need to know!!!
> 
> Congrats and have a great trip!!!



I will ! I get back from this trip on May 7.


----------



## travelfanatic

CJK said:


> Priceline vs. Lastminutetravel??
> 
> I've been using priceline for about 10yrs now and have been happy about 90%of the time.  The only negative experiences I've had were having to endure a smoking room at one hotel, and another hotel gave us a room with only one double bed in it and dh and I are used to a King.  haha  Anyway, I'm interested in learning more about lastminutetravel.  From the homepage, I gather it's quite similar to priceline?  Is there any benefit I should know about that would convince me to try it over priceline?  Thanks for any info!



To me the main benefit was being able to truly figure out what I was booking.  It wasn't a guess like priceline.  I too have used priceline many times & have been happy with the Hotels I have received but some of them were complete guesses.  On LMT you see photos, descriptions, and there are other tricks to figure out which hotel you are getting.  The prices have been fantastic!  I would give it try!


----------



## zoicca

I learned about Priceline on HotelDealsRevealed.com and booked a room, then realized it's only good for 2 people.  I check in tomorrow and there are 4 of us.  I guess I will have to wait and see what kind of trouble  this causes me.  Do you think I have anything to worry about?  It's pretty late in the evening... should I call them now and ask for 2 beds?  Or just wait until I show up?


----------



## CJK

zoicca said:


> I learned about Priceline on HotelDealsRevealed.com and booked a room, then realized it's only good for 2 people.  I check in tomorrow and there are 4 of us.  I guess I will have to wait and see what kind of trouble  this causes me.  Do you think I have anything to worry about?  It's pretty late in the evening... should I call them now and ask for 2 beds?  Or just wait until I show up?



It wouldn't hurt to call now and request 2 beds.  In which city are you staying?  Some zones have an abundance of rooms with double beds, while others don't.  Orlando is usually very good for example, but in Tampa, we encountered a room with only one double bed in it.  Good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## topolskis

Let us know how it goes.   I've had 2 experiences with pricline.com.   1) Awesome, booked rooms dirt-cheap, let 4 of us stay in the room no problem  2) Not so great, was for 2 people with ridiculous charges for extra people.    I hope for you experience #1. 

Be careful when booking with priceline.com.   As said early, no refunds, know what you are bidding on.


----------



## taliategan

zoicca said:


> I learned about Priceline on HotelDealsRevealed.com and booked a room, then realized it's only good for 2 people.  I check in tomorrow and there are 4 of us.  I guess I will have to wait and see what kind of trouble  this causes me.  Do you think I have anything to worry about?  It's pretty late in the evening... should I call them now and ask for 2 beds?  Or just wait until I show up?



I would check the hotel's web site to check out what room possibilities the hotel still has available for your night(s).   If you check in late and the hotel if close to full, you get whatever the hotel has left as you can not reserve a particular type of room once you made a Priceline purchase.    Requesting a type of room beforehand will not hurt, but it will be no guarantee.   I do not have a problem using Priceline, but our children still have small bodies.   (Probably would  not use for 4 adults or larger children.)     A few times I have received a room with one king bed (usually some type of small sofa or large chair in room as well) -would usually sleep three on  king bed and one of the children on the sofa or chair.     My most recent stay with a late check-in, the hotel clerk told there was only rooms with two beds available. If you have the ability to bring a sleeping bag, that may help your situation.    If you want to avoid extra charges, I would check in yourself and leave other family members in car and then enter the hotel through one of the side doors after you check-in and park your car.     Priceline always has this risk if you have more than 2 in your party - I will still use for short 1 or 2 night stays, but with a longer stay I   normally use Hotwire where you can obtain a guarantee of two beds.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

taliategan has captured the problems with Priceline when traveling with Kids.  We have encountered this issue first hand, but only rarely.


----------



## sassy2000

let'sgo said:


> For anyone who wants to bid on the lastminutetravel.com website but doesn't want to take a chance, here's how to identify what the hotel is ahead of time:
> 
> Go to the last minute travel website.  Find the hotel that you would like to find out about and click on the "book it" button.
> 
> Look up at the URL (starts out with http://) and look for "hotelid=".  Copy the number after this.
> 
> Now go to this website:
> 
> http://www.touricoholidays.com/en/PageHotelDetail.aspx?hotelId=5256&provider=localTgsProvider
> 
> After the "hotelId=" take out the number which is there and replace with the number you just copied.  Go to the website and there is the hotel which you are bidding on.
> 
> How did it work for you?  If you need help, let me know.




Thanks for the link! It was great being able to identify the hotels I was looking at on lastminutetravel. I got Fairfield Inn & Suites in the Marriot Village by Downtown Disney for 1 night May 24th for $56.00. I checked on Expedia and they had it listed for $95.00.


----------



## MiaSRN62

sassy2000 said:


> Thanks for the link! It was great being able to identify the hotels I was looking at on lastminutetravel. I got Fairfield Inn & Suites in the Marriot Village by Downtown Disney for 1 night May 24th for $56.00. I checked on Expedia and they had it listed for $95.00.



Congrats ! 

What amazed me most with my experience with Last Minute Travel is that they got me a room in Tallahassee where there were no rooms ! I had been on Travelocity, Expedia, Orbitz, Hotels.com, etc.......NADA. I was in panic mode. Finally found a place 22 miles away  but I took it out of desperation. Somehow LMT found me an awesome room for an awesome price only 9 miles from my destination  My first experience with them has been awesome !


----------



## ceemys

I need one night at Downtown Disney.  We arrive on April 2nd and don't check into the Movies until the 3rd.  I will try my luck at the lastminutetravel.com and hoping to get one super close since we will be driving 12 hours that day!  Any sugguestions on how long I should wait to book it?  Thanks!  Anyone stay at the Hilton?  I see from the map that it is the closest


----------



## travelfanatic

ceemys said:


> I need one night at Downtown Disney.  We arrive on April 2nd and don't check into the Movies until the 3rd.  I will try my luck at the lastminutetravel.com and hoping to get one super close since we will be driving 12 hours that day!  Any sugguestions on how long I should wait to book it?  Thanks!  Anyone stay at the Hilton?  I see from the map that it is the closest



The Hilton DTD is a nice hotel and LMT has great rates for that hotel too!  Good luck with your planning!


----------



## sullins5

ceemys said:


> I need one night at Downtown Disney.  We arrive on April 2nd and don't check into the Movies until the 3rd.  I will try my luck at the lastminutetravel.com and hoping to get one super close since we will be driving 12 hours that day!  Any sugguestions on how long I should wait to book it?  Thanks!  Anyone stay at the Hilton?  I see from the map that it is the closest



Good Luck! I got the Hilton Disney for $71 but for October of this year! Here's hoping for some pixie dust for you!!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

ceemys said:


> I need one night at Downtown Disney.  We arrive on April 2nd and don't check into the Movies until the 3rd.  I will try my luck at the lastminutetravel.com and hoping to get one super close since we will be driving 12 hours that day!  Any sugguestions on how long I should wait to book it?  Thanks!  Anyone stay at the Hilton?  I see from the map that it is the closest





Hilton Bonnet Creek is availbe for your night for 97 on last minute travel.  

http://www.lastminutetravel.com//Pa...nd=&AvailableOnly=False&hpt=1&hptf=1&hpstf=1&


----------



## ceemys

Thank you!!  I searched the Disboard for priceline and found this thread.  I read and learned about Lastminutetravel.com.  I totally forgot about booking my one night hotel for this Saturday night at DTD.  I wanted the Hilton since it was so close to DTD and I have heard great things.  

So, remembering about the touricoholiday trick to find your hotel, I found the hotel ID and knew which one to book tonight.  Not thinking about LMT, I went to priceline...sold out, hotwire...sold out, I went to the DTD website and they weren't sold out but wanted $200 a night!  I was freaking out, then I remembered LMT! I went and found an available room for the Hilton Hotel, for $98 including all taxes!!!    WHEW!   

Thank you so much for all your comments and suggestions they were a blessing!!!


----------



## DizGirl20

I just stumbled upon this thread - WOW!  I LOVE THESE BOARDS!  You guys are a wealth of information!


----------



## obama549

kidsister said:


> I'd like to bid on a 3 star in the Universal 'area'...but I'm afraid of getting the Wyndham resort that they list at 3 stars. Anyone have any recent experience with priceline in just the US area?



I also got the Radisson Worldgate, I'm getting worried because it got some real bad reviews on tripadvisor.com. Would those of you who stay there soon please post a review when you get back? I hope I didn't make a terrible mistake


----------



## ebhurleys

For anyone who booked the Hilton DTD through LMT did you have to pay a resort fee at checkout?


----------



## travelfanatic

ebhurleys said:


> For anyone who booked the Hilton DTD through LMT did you have to pay a resort fee at checkout?



I have not stayed there yet but it is my understanding that they do not have a resort fee. There is a fee to park there & $10 a day for internet if you want it, but that should be it.  Hope this helps!


----------



## ebhurleys

Thanks it does help. I am considering getting two rooms and 2 resort fees would just kill the deal.


----------



## lilmadgray

Maybe a silly question but what is LMT? Thanks!


----------



## lilmadgray

Duh. Never mind I figured it out. I'm a little slow today ;0)


----------



## ceemys

ebhurleys said:


> For anyone who booked the Hilton DTD through LMT did you have to pay a resort fee at checkout?



I stayed there last moth. No resort fee, but you will have to pay $10 to park your own car or $17 for valet parking.  They accepted my Lastminute paper no problem!  The rooms are super nice!


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Bid a price of $60 and was accepted by Marriott Orlando Airport.  One night ... March 2012.  3.5 stars.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

We are staying for 8 nights at Pop century but I needed 2 nights near Universal. I bid and won Holiday Inn & Suites at Universal Maingate for $40 per night (5/25 and 5/26). Rooms are normally $109.99 per night. I think its a great deal !! soooo excited !!


----------



## Day-Day

3.5 star Priceline near MCO airport for one night; June 12  $50 accepted Renaissance Orlando Airport Hotel


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Is the Renaissance Orlando Hotel Airport a 3.5 or a 4?


----------



## singjenn

Hey y'all! I just got a 3 star hotel (Holiday Inn) in DTD from Oct 29-nov 5 that orignally cost on average $129 for $50.  I bid a couple of times before my bid was accepted. I saved over $600!!!!

This is my second time using priceline and so far I;m very pleased! I just hope our hotel is nice when we get there


----------



## Day-Day

Ted in Halifax said:


> Is the Renaissance Orlando Hotel Airport a 3.5 or a 4?



3.5 on Priceline.

I got confused with my Hotwire activity.  I've edited my post to indicate 3.5 on my Priceline bid.  Sorry for the mis-information...


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

Ted in Halifax said:


> Is the Renaissance Orlando Hotel Airport a 3.5 or a 4?



Ted,
I believe it's a 4.  I stayed there last year for one night on a bid from priceline. It's a nice hotel, from what we saw of it anyway.

Diana


----------



## Day-Day

kirkaliciasmom said:


> Ted,
> I believe it's a 4.  I stayed there last year for one night on a bid from priceline. It's a nice hotel, from what we saw of it anyway.
> 
> Diana



I have the Renaissance Orlando Airport Hotel reserved with Priceline for a night in June.  I don't always remember what my exact bid was after making it but when I check my reservation on the Priceline website, it indicates a 3-1/2 star for this hotel.  I can't find a hotel rating on my email confirmation from Priceline...


----------



## Barthy73

Renaissance Sea World (4*) 5/18-5/22 (4 nights).  $66/night for a total of $309.20 with taxes and PL fees.  Self Parking is $15/night; Valet Parking is $20/night.  Even with parking, this is a great deal, as the best rate online is $159/night!


----------



## ksl5f123

I just got the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for $62 on Priceline for 7/10-7/11, 2011.  I am happy with that price.


----------



## sheikered

Beware of piceline


----------



## Day-Day

ksl5f123 said:


> I just got the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for $62 on Priceline for 7/10-7/11, 2011.  I am happy with that price.



Bid details?


----------



## Ted in Halifax

I'm with Day-Day  .... Bid details?


----------



## sparklynails23

ksl5f123 said:


> I just got the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress for $62 on Priceline for 7/10-7/11, 2011.  I am happy with that price.



You hit the jackpot.


----------



## tiggeraholic

I bid $74 and got Crowne Plaza Universal on August 12   I am very happy with this bid.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Reviews of Crowne Plaza Universal are great!


----------



## Maddle

Just got Airport Marriot for $46 plus fees, (total $59.40) for one night, August 7, 2011. Parking will be $12 (bummer) but it's still a happy price for what we need.

I started at $43 and worked my way up by $1 each rebid.

The absolute lowest I can find this hotel is $90 plus tax - a rate for which I don't qualify, and I would still have to pay for parking.

Maddle


----------



## julluvsdisney

Just got sharaton safari for $40 a night july 15&16th. I hope thats a good deal!


----------



## julluvsdisney

Just got sheraton safari for $40 a night july 15&16th. I hope thats a good deal!


----------



## MIChessGuy

Maddle said:


> Just got Airport Marriot for $46 plus fees, (total $59.40) for one night, August 7, 2011. Parking will be $12 (bummer) but it's still a happy price for what we need.
> 
> I started at $43 and worked my way up by $1 each rebid.
> 
> The absolute lowest I can find this hotel is $90 plus tax - a rate for which I don't qualify, and I would still have to pay for parking.
> 
> Maddle



I have been considering the Orlando/MCO zone, but I'm a little worried myself about the parking situation out there.  My guess is that at least a few of the Priceline hotels charge significant parking fees. This summer's trip is a bit unusual because the airport Hyatt is hosting a major chess tournament, which I'd like to observe after spending the daytime hours at the theme parks.   But the only places I've ever stayed are Universal area, I-drive/Sea World area, and U.S. 192.  Oh well, maybe time for a new base of operations.


----------



## keypooh90

Hi.

We have never done priceline and have never stayed offsite before. We are looking for a room at a Downtown Disney hotel for one night on July 3rd. We want something clean and safe and with a good/decent pool and possibly free breakfast.

What price range would be recommended for bidding for a hotel with these requirements?


----------



## Lou Holtz

You can't bid on a Downtown Disney hotel, you can only bid Downtown Disney area. And you can't control whether it has breakfast or a nice pool, but there's nothing around there that won't be clean and safe for three star or higher. 

What you want to bid depends on what star level you want.


----------



## keypooh90

Lou Holtz said:


> You can't bid on a Downtown Disney hotel, you can only bid Downtown Disney area. And you can't control whether it has breakfast or a nice pool, but there's nothing around there that won't be clean and safe for three star or higher.
> 
> What you want to bid depends on what star level you want.



I meant one in the DTD area. We are only doing this to get down a day early.

What bid range would you recommend for bidding three/3.5 stars?

Thanks!


----------



## MIChessGuy

I got the 2.5* Country Inn & Suites, in the Downtown Disney/Lake Buena Vista zone, for a bid of $38/night.  At first I tried this bid amount for a 3* but was rejected.  Then I decided to downgrade to 2.5*, which did the trick.  I am quite satisfied as this will be for my August trip and I had been concerned that successful bidding would have to get into the 40-50 dollar range.


----------



## Lou Holtz

keypooh90 said:


> I meant one in the DTD area. We are only doing this to get down a day early.
> 
> What bid range would you recommend for bidding three/3.5 stars?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd bid $40-45.


----------



## keypooh90

Lou Holtz said:


> I'd bid $40-45.



Thank you for the advice!

What DTD area hotels are 3 star?

Which ones are 3.5 star?

Thanks again!


----------



## Chris&Jeremy

keypooh90 said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> 
> What DTD area hotels are 3 star?
> 
> Which ones are 3.5 star?
> 
> Thanks again!



Keypooh - any luck?  We are looking at bidding on a room for Saturday and Sunday (July 2/3) in the DTD area as well.


----------



## keypooh90

Chris&Jeremy said:


> Keypooh - any luck?  We are looking at bidding on a room for Saturday and Sunday (July 2/3) in the DTD area as well.



Hi.

We got the Sheraton Safari for 70 dollars for the 2nd. We are booked for that one night and then will be moving over to Pop Century the 3rd to the 5th, then will be at AKL-Kidani for the 5th-12th.


----------



## brios86

I got the Sheraton Safari for 07/27/2011 to 07/31/2011 for $40 a night.  I bid on a 3 star in the DTD/Lake Buena Vista Area.  I tried $39 and got rejected so I added Winter Park as another location to get another rebid.  Winter Park only has up to 2 star hotels.


----------



## keypooh90

brios86 said:


> I got the Sheraton Safari for 07/27/2011 to 07/31/2011 for $40 a night.  I bid on a 3 star in the DTD/Lake Buena Vista Area.  I tried $39 and got rejected so I added Winter Park as another location to get another rebid.  Winter Park only has up to 2 star hotels.



If you have a chance to cancel that reservation and change hotels, do it! The Sheraton is in horrible shape and definitely not worth it.


----------



## CJK

keypooh90 said:


> If you have a chance to cancel that reservation and change hotels, do it! The Sheraton is in horrible shape and definitely not worth it.



Oh no!  Do you think we'll be fine if we're just staying there one night?  We won't be arriving until fairly late at night (around 9pm) and would leave the next morning.....  I hope it's okay for that????


----------



## 5westbrooks

let'sgo said:


> For anyone who wants to bid on the lastminutetravel.com website but doesn't want to take a chance, here's how to identify what the hotel is ahead of time:
> 
> Go to the last minute travel website.  Find the hotel that you would like to find out about and click on the "book it" button.
> 
> Look up at the URL (starts out with http://) and look for "hotelid=".  Copy the number after this.
> 
> Now go to this website:
> 
> http://www.touricoholidays.com/en/PageHotelDetail.aspx?hotelId=5256&provider=localTgsProvider
> 
> After the "hotelId=" take out the number which is there and replace with the number you just copied.  Go to the website and there is the hotel which you are bidding on.
> 
> How did it work for you?  If you need help, let me know.




Worked great - thanks!


----------



## brios86

keypooh90 said:


> If you have a chance to cancel that reservation and change hotels, do it! The Sheraton is in horrible shape and definitely not worth it.



You should know that can't cancel or change Priceline reservations.  There are very mixed reviews for the place.  I'm not too concerned.  Worst case scenario, we will just book another hotel once we are there, but I doubt that will be necessary.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

CJK said:


> Oh no!  Do you think we'll be fine if we're just staying there one night?  We won't be arriving until fairly late at night (around 9pm) and would leave the next morning.....  I hope it's okay for that????



We stayed for just 1 nt prior to checking into our timeshare condo back in 07. It got very mixed reviews back then and when I arrived, I could see why.  It's not up to the usual Sheraton standards but for 1 night it was good enough.  The breakfast buffet was good and reasonably priced.  We didn't use the pool though.  It looked like fun but we basically put our luggage in the room, went out to the Cirque show, ate at RFC, slept and headed out to SW right after breakfast.  

I wouldn't want a crawling baby on the floor, nor would I spend a whole week there but for what we used it for was good enough.


----------



## keypooh90

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We stayed for just 1 nt prior to checking into our timeshare condo back in 07. It got very mixed reviews back then and when I arrived, I could see why.  It's not up to the usual Sheraton standards but for 1 night it was good enough.  The breakfast buffet was good and reasonably priced.  We didn't use the pool though.  It looked like fun but we basically put our luggage in the room, went out to the Cirque show, ate at RFC, slept and headed out to SW right after breakfast.
> 
> I wouldn't want a crawling baby on the floor, nor would I spend a whole week there but for what we used it for was good enough.



That's basically what we did. We got in relatively late in the day, took a nap, went to dinner and DTD, slept, and then headed over to Pop Century ASAP.


----------



## kristin08

Just found the Last Minute Travel site after reading some of this thread. I am very impressed! I have used priceline and hotwire a lot and have been happy with the results, so I think this one will work for me. 

My question is about hotel identification. I am looking at the 4.5 star in the Universal area dates are 9/20-9/21. It's listed at $78. That sound like a good deal for any 4.5 star hotel, but I am just curious if anyone has any ideas as to what it might be??? I have tried searching and the only 4.5 star in that area appears to be the onsite Portofino.


----------



## robinb

kristin08 said:


> Just found the Last Minute Travel site after reading some of this thread. I am very impressed! I have used priceline and hotwire a lot and have been happy with the results, so I think this one will work for me.
> 
> My question is about hotel identification. I am looking at the 4.5 star in the Universal area dates are 9/20-9/21. It's listed at $78. That sound like a good deal for any 4.5 star hotel, but I am just curious if anyone has any ideas as to what it might be??? I have tried searching and the only 4.5 star in that area appears to be the onsite Portofino.


Did you find that price on LMT or HW?  The site will help you determine what hotel comes up on HW:
http://www.betterbidding.com/

And there is a post (on this thread, I think) that will tell you how to decode the hotel for LMT.  Use the search feature to search this thread.


----------



## Lewisc

kristin08 said:


> Just found the Last Minute Travel site after reading some of this thread. I am very impressed! I have used priceline and hotwire a lot and have been happy with the results, so I think this one will work for me.
> 
> My question is about hotel identification. I am looking at the 4.5 star in the Universal area dates are 9/20-9/21. It's listed at $78. That sound like a good deal for any 4.5 star hotel, but I am just curious if anyone has any ideas as to what it might be??? I have tried searching and the only 4.5 star in that area appears to be the onsite Portofino.



It's not one of the Universal onsite hotels.
Some clues.
Price is too low.
LMT is generous with the hotel ratings. They list a lot of 5* properties.
Click on the hotel description.  It says the hotel has no pet policy.  All 3 Universal hotels accept small dogs.

The hotel description will generally give you enough info to identify the hotel. Number of rooms.  Resort fee. Pictures of the hotel.

edited to add I'm almost 100% sure the hotel is the Crown Plaza.  LMT is over rating the hotel.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

kristin08 said:


> Just found the Last Minute Travel site after reading some of this thread. I am very impressed! I have used priceline and hotwire a lot and have been happy with the results, so I think this one will work for me.
> 
> My question is about hotel identification. I am looking at the 4.5 star in the Universal area dates are 9/20-9/21. It's listed at $78. That sound like a good deal for any 4.5 star hotel, but I am just curious if anyone has any ideas as to what it might be??? I have tried searching and the only 4.5 star in that area appears to be the onsite Portofino.



Maybe this will help?
http://www.hotwirerevealed.com/
There is also a website www.betterbidding.com that can help ID hotwire hotels. No guarantees of course but he's been correct for me in Orlando & Ft. Lauderdale many, many times.


----------



## robinb

Opps.  Double post.


----------



## robinb

kristin08 said:


> Just found the Last Minute Travel site after reading some of this thread. I am very impressed! I have used priceline and hotwire a lot and have been happy with the results, so I think this one will work for me.
> 
> My question is about hotel identification. I am looking at the 4.5 star in the Universal area dates are 9/20-9/21. It's listed at $78. That sound like a good deal for any 4.5 star hotel, but I am just curious if anyone has any ideas as to what it might be??? I have tried searching and the only 4.5 star in that area appears to be the onsite Portofino.


I used the directions in post 469 (http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40079334&postcount=469) and the hotel in question is the Crowne Plaza.


----------



## andylcq

using Priceline several time 
I am completely satisfied!!


----------



## keishashadow

It took 5 bidsbut I'm ditching SSR (banking my points) and staying @ the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress.  

After the dust settled, my CC was charged $444 for 4 nights, not much more than a stay @ the values

i'm reading on the resort fee & parking will set me back another approx $33 a day, still i'm $50 or so less a day than rack @ a moderate.

fyi, LMT had it for $894, taxes bumped it to $1,026, AAA priced out slight higher.


----------



## OrangeCountyCommuter

keypooh90 said:


> If you have a chance to cancel that reservation and change hotels, do it! The Sheraton is in horrible shape and definitely not worth it.



Having stayed there several times.  Not sure I agree with this


Just got hyatt MCO for September 29 on Hotwire for $69 after taxes and fees


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

OrangeCountyCommuter said:


> Having stayed there several times.  Not sure I agree with this
> 
> 
> *Just got hyatt MCO for September 29 on Hotwire for $69 after taxes and fees*



Thanks for posting this!!!   I've been waiting patiently for so long to get 9/28 and finally it showed up!  yay!!   $69 incl taxes also!


----------



## CurlyJo224

I just bid $45 a night for 2 1/2 stars for 10/23 - 10/28 on Priceline, and got the Best Western Plus Orlando Gateway Hotel. 

(I'm happy with that.)


----------



## DisneyDmbNut

Bid today on a Celebration/DTD "resort" for 50 got denied and requested to 78 and GOT IT!!

at The Gaylord Palms!

I know there is 30/day fee for parking and fees, but this is still less than the Fl Resident/Passholder rate I was given for a value and cheaper than my CM friends discount! I am excited!


----------



## disney4us2002

Is this thread still being read and answered?  

I've never used Priceline but I'm feeling optimistic.  We aren't planning to visit Universal until the first week in April so when is the best time to place a bid?  I'm assuming right now is too early but since the first week in April proceeds Easter, I don't want to wait too last minute.  I've attempted to read biddingfortravel but it's like greek to me.  IDK maybe I'm not reading the right sections.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

disney4us2002 said:


> Is this thread still being read and answered?
> 
> I've never used Priceline but I'm feeling optimistic.  *We aren't planning to visit Universal until the first week in April* so when is the best time to place a bid?  I'm assuming right now is too early but since the first week in April proceeds Easter, I don't want to wait too last minute.  I've attempted to read biddingfortravel but it's like greek to me.  IDK maybe I'm not reading the right sections.


Honestly, the best place to stay when visiting Universal is one of their onsite hotels.  Yes, they're a bit high, but if you show your room key, you bypass the regular lines.  It's like an unlimited fast pass.  Once you try it, you are instantly so spoiled.   We will never again visit Universal w/o a room key.  They sell Express Passes but those are only good for once per ride.  With the room key, it's unlimited.  
All of their hotels are 4* deluxe and easy walk to parks or by water taxi.  The Hard Rock Hotel is our fav; has a great pool and the shortest walk to parks. 
They all offer AAA discount. 
hth.


----------



## disney4us2002

Thanks for the advice.  I'm certain staying onsite would be terrific but this is going to be a bare bones trip - we're driving from Maryland to Ft. Myers to see our oldest son and stopping at Univ along the way for our 15 yr old to see HP so I'm looking for $50-70 per night hotels NOT $300+ at the Uni hotels.  With two college-age kids (one 19 in PA too), we just don't have a lot of extra funds right now.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Going for a short weekend trip, Nov 11-13th (Veteran's Day Weekend). I used Priceline and bid $27 on a 2* Lake Buena Vista area (will only use a low star in that area, no place else ) and got the Extended Stay Deluxe on Palm Parkway   I just got that the last time I went too, Oct 14-17th's trip.  

For that price you can't go wrong    It is a studio room, with a full kitchen (minus the oven but you do get a stove).  I don't plan on using their pool, never do on short trips.  They have a free continental breakfast and that is a plus.  I know they don't charge a resort fee and their internet service is $5 for the length of your trip. This trip I doubt I get it ..  won't be in the room that much.. I will have to wait and see..    It is a super easy commute for Disney and Universal which is great for me since I am going to Epcot one day and IOA/US the other day... and maybe AK the day I head back home...  so the location is just right...


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

disney4us2002 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I'm certain staying onsite would be terrific but this is going to be a bare bones trip - we're driving from Maryland to Ft. Myers to see our oldest son and stopping at Univ along the way for our 15 yr old to see HP so I'm looking for $50-70 per night hotels NOT $300+ at the Uni hotels.  With two college-age kids (one 19 in PA too), we just don't have a lot of extra funds right now.



Gotcha
When we stayed there, we had APs so with discount it's more like $129-179.  I forget how much rack rate is esp now with HP.


----------



## MarcJ55

disney4us2002 said:


> Is this thread still being read and answered?
> 
> I've never used Priceline but I'm feeling optimistic.  We aren't planning to visit Universal until the first week in April so when is the best time to place a bid?  I'm assuming right now is too early but since the first week in April proceeds Easter, I don't want to wait too last minute.  I've attempted to read biddingfortravel but it's like greek to me.  IDK maybe I'm not reading the right sections.



Hi Carla,  Priceline can save you a lot of money but there are a few things you should know.  Reservations are non-refundable.  You get what you get... while you can specify an area you want to stay and the star-rating of the hotel, you could get any hotel in that area.  The hotel you get may or may not have the amenities you want (e.g., pool, breakfast, wifi, etc).  Last, Priceline reservations are only guaranteed to accommodate 2 people (although most hotels can accommodate more).

It's quite risky and sometimes people are disappointed.  But if you are prepared to roll the dice, you can save a lot of money.  BiddingForTravel is not the most friendliest place.  I highly recommend HotelDealsRevealed as a starting point for learning about Priceline, finding out what hotel you might get, and what price to bid. 

Good luck.


----------



## Muslickz

MarcJ55 said:


> Hi Carla,  Priceline can save you a lot of money but there are a few things you should know.  Reservations are non-refundable.  You get what you get... while you can specify an area you want to stay and the star-rating of the hotel, you could get any hotel in that area.  The hotel you get may or may not have the amenities you want (e.g., pool, breakfast, wifi, etc).  Last, Priceline reservations are only guaranteed to accommodate 2 people (although most hotels can accommodate more).
> 
> It's quite risky and sometimes people are disappointed.  But if you are prepared to roll the dice, you can save a lot of money.  BiddingForTravel is not the most friendliest place.  I highly recommend HotelDealsRevealed as a starting point for learning about Priceline, finding out what hotel you might get, and what price to bid.
> 
> Good luck.



I totally agree, again Good Luck

-M


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

I just did my first Priceline transaction and I have to say I am quite happy with the results, the hotel that I got was one I was considering.

I bid $50 for a 3.5 star in the DTD area and that was rejected, so I bid $55 for a 3 star in the same area and got:

Holiday inn Resort Lake Buena Vista
Jan 6-7

This is on the Mousesavers preferred list, so I am sure it's a good one!

I can cancel my reservation at CSR for $153


----------



## ejrj

Glad this was bumped. We will need one night hotel only before checking into POR the next day. Now I have an idea of what a good rate will be and might try priceline for the first time.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ejrj said:


> Glad this was bumped. We will need one night hotel only before checking into POR the next day. Now I have an idea of what a good rate will be and might try priceline for the first time.




I have to say I was pretty unsure going into this, but I have researched almost every hotel in the area that I chose, so I felt like I couldn't go wrong. And I had read a previous message here saying that you couldn't go wrong choosing a 3 to 3.5 star in the DTD area, so I took the plunge and I am happy I did.


----------



## ejrj

No kidding. I'll be pleased if we get something like you did! That is exactly property type/location I'm looking for.


----------



## thewigs007

It isn't worth the few bucks you save to use a 3rd party. Been there done that. If you are particular book  your own travel and you will know what you are getting w/o the surprises. After all it's a vacation.
It's too risky.............................


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

thewigs007 said:


> It isn't worth the few bucks you save to use a 3rd party. Been there done that. If you are particular book  your own travel and you will know what you are getting w/o the surprises. After all it's a vacation.
> It's too risky.............................



I thought it would be a bit risky, but I put in the area that I knew had nicer, cleaner hotels, which I had been researching a few days prior and I am very happy with what I got. It's only for 1 night, so even if it isn't the best, we are moving to a Disney resort early the next morning. I wouldn't do it for a one week stay, because we just don't stay offsite.


----------



## Lewisc

I think the "risk" is booking a 3* (or 2.5*) property.  An increasing number of properties are charging for guest parking and/or a resort fee. Some properties offer  free breakfast.  Use PL and you might wind up paying for parking and a resort fee. Book direct and you might avoid those fees and get free breakfast. All or most of your PL savings will vanish.

Book a resort and you'll get real savings, even after you pay for parking and a resort fee.


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

Lewisc said:


> I think the "risk" is booking a 3* (or 2.5*) property.  An increasing number of properties are charging for guest parking and/or a resort fee. Some properties offer  free breakfast.  Use PL and you might wind up paying for parking and a resort fee. Book direct and you might avoid those fees and get free breakfast. All or most of your PL savings will vanish.
> 
> Book a resort and you'll get real savings, even after you pay for parking and a resort fee.




So many did, but the hotel we got only has an $8.95 resort fee to begin with, I just hope there will be no other hidden fees when we get there, or I will be quite unhappy.


----------



## Lewisc

People using PL need to learn about "free rebids"  You add a zone which doesn't have a 3.5* (or higher) hotels, increase your bid and immediately rebid.  You'll either win a hotel in your zone or you'll get nothing.
http://www.biddingtraveler.com/ will automate the bidding process for you. * Their suggested starting bids are too high.
*
Using their advanced algorithm you actually have 18 different bids allowed if you want a 3.5* hotel in the DTD area.

That said a 3.5* hotel in the DTD would have probably had higher resort/parking fees. 

I would have increased my bid to $55, added a zone with a 3.5 (or higher) hotel and bid before lowering my * level.





PrincessSuzanne said:


> I just did my first Priceline transaction and I have to say I am quite happy with the results, the hotel that I got was one I was considering.
> 
> I bid $50 for a 3.5 star in the DTD area and that was rejected, so I bid $55 for a 3 star in the same area and got:
> 
> Holiday inn Resort Lake Buena Vista
> Jan 6-7
> 
> This is on the Mousesavers preferred list, so I am sure it's a good one!
> 
> I can cancel my reservation at CSR for $153


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

thewigs007 said:


> It isn't worth the few bucks you save to use a 3rd party. Been there done that. If you are particular book  your own travel and you will know what you are getting w/o the surprises.* After all it's a vacation.
> It's too risky*.............................



I would never book a whole week's vacation with HW.  I usually book this way for 1 night stays, pre cruise or any time we have a very late arrival at MCO.  We love the Hyatt for either circumstance.  Why pay $200/nt when I know I can get it for $65? 
fwiw, I would stick to 4* hotels to be on the safe side.  The 1 time I booked a 2.5* hoping for the Fairfield Inn & got stuck with a Ramada that got poor reviews.  I'll stick with my 4*s.


----------



## Magalex

I know this thread is about Priceline. Can anyone offer feedback on LastMinuteTravel.com services? There are a few listings I am watching on the website. One example is the Hilton In DTD for $106 (I know about the $10 parking fee).


----------



## kiku

In December we stayed with Rosen Shingle Creek @ $52 from Priceline.  With all the added fees from Priceline, plus parking (the hotel charges $12/day) it ended up being about $74/day.  I bid 4 star on area 11 or 12 (can't remember exactly which one it was).  Judging from what I've seen on other sites it is still valid.  No shuttle/microwave and parking is a rather long walk- drop your luggage and extra passengers off at the main entrance first.  They do have a mini-fridge and the hotel is really nice; think upscale Vegas without the smoke :}  Beautiful pool areas and golf course.


----------



## kiku

Magalex said:


> I know this thread is about Priceline. Can anyone offer feedback on LastMinuteTravel.com services? There are a few listings I am watching on the website. One example is the Hilton In DTD for $106 (I know about the $10 parking fee).



I don't know if this site is valid but I came across it searching for a property to stay at recently for $56 a night, plus the resort fees and taxes of course.  I don't know when you are looking at staying so it would likely change depending on that.

I can't post links yet- I'm new to the board- so you'll have to find it on their website, it wasn't hard.  The site is orlando vacation . com.  It's one of the first places that shows up.  Hope that helps!


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

Magalex said:


> I know this thread is about Priceline. Can anyone offer feedback on LastMinuteTravel.com services? There are a few listings I am watching on the website. One example is the Hilton In DTD for $106 (I know about the $10 parking fee).



I have booked a few hotels through lastminutetravel and would do it again in a heartbeat.  I have also booked hotels through hotwire successfully  (with help from betterbidding.com) and have tried priceline but haven't yet won any priceline bids. 

 I like lastminutetravel because you can basically find out which hotel you are getting if you do your research and match the photos.  I booked the Hampton Inn LBV and Hilton DTD as well at the Hilton Bonnet Creek through lastminutetravel.  I have been pleased with all of these and paid a lot less than rack rate!   I don't think I'll ever pay full price for a hotel again!

I think I paid something like $56 for the Hampton Inn LBV, $79 for the Hilton DTD, and $83 for the Hilton Bonnet Creek - of course rates vary - and those prices are without taxes and fees.


----------



## SC Disney Fan

When do you recommend booking with Last Minute Travel? We are about 3 weeks out so I'm wondering if the deals will get better or this is it. Having NO LUCK with priceline.


----------



## Missy30

Saw your post good luck also new last year I had a lot of help.... people here a really nice good luck!


----------



## sullins5

SC Disney Fan said:


> When do you recommend booking with Last Minute Travel? We are about 3 weeks out so I'm wondering if the deals will get better or this is it. Having NO LUCK with priceline.



 Go ahead and try LMT! It's really NEVER to early! We got 2 rooms at the Hilton DTD in October for about $72 each.  Really nice hotel, and perfect for what we needed! HTH's!


----------



## ExpatDisneyLover

sullins5 said:


> Go ahead and try LMT! It's really NEVER to early! We got 2 rooms at the Hilton DTD in October for about $72 each.  Really nice hotel, and perfect for what we needed! HTH's!



I agree, I always book when I see the hotel and price are available - I have rarely seen a price drop over time.


----------



## mlnbabies

Has anyone used Priceline to bid for Disney hotels? I know that the Disney hotels are in 2 different zones but I'm wondering if anyone was able to bid and win for a Disney hotel. 

I have used PL before with success but not for Disney.


----------



## MIChessGuy

In the case of hotels actually situated within WDW, the only one that I hear about people bidding successfully on with any regularity is the Hilton Walt Disney World in the Downtown Disney area.  Note that this is not a Disney-owned or -operated hotel; however, it's still a pretty good win because you are eligible for the theme parks' "extra magic hours" when you stay there.  The Swan and Dolphin were in the Name-Your-Own-Price inventory some time ago, and may still be, but I think winning one of those would be very unusual.  Ditto the All-Star Music resort, which is a few steps down from the above in terms of room quality, but still offers a lot of amenities (free parking at the theme parks, Disney's Magical Express, extra magic hours, etc.).

Coincidentally, I will be trying for a Priceline room tonight for my upcoming Disney trip.  I generally focus on the Universal/I-Drive North area though, as I always have a car with me and this region seems to minimize the risk of aggravating "resort" fees and parking fees.  

Final note:  make sure to check for any Bonus Cash before you bid.  People sometimes have Bonus Cash in their account and don't realize it.


----------



## let'sgo

MIChessGuy said:


> In the case of hotels actually situated within WDW, the only one that I hear about people bidding successfully on with any regularity is the Hilton Walt Disney World in the Downtown Disney area.  Note that this is not a Disney-owned or -operated hotel; however, it's still a pretty good win because you are eligible for the theme parks' "extra magic hours" when you stay there.  The Swan and Dolphin were in the Name-Your-Own-Price inventory some time ago, and may still be, but I think winning one of those would be very unusual.  Ditto the All-Star Music resort, which is a few steps down from the above in terms of room quality, but still offers a lot of amenities (free parking at the theme parks, Disney's Magical Express, extra magic hours, etc.).
> 
> Coincidentally, I will be trying for a Priceline room tonight for my upcoming Disney trip.  I generally focus on the Universal/I-Drive North area though, as I always have a car with me and this region seems to minimize the risk of aggravating "resort" fees and parking fees.
> 
> Final note:  make sure to check for any Bonus Cash before you bid.  People sometimes have Bonus Cash in their account and don't realize it.



Would you mind letting us know how you make out on your bidding--I'm going mid Feb. and just got $5 bonus cash and will end up doing some bidding of my own.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I looked at LMT yesterday. 

Whats the best way to find out the hotel name since its not listed. One I could figure out. 

Also you have to pay in full right?

I'm looking to book for December. I have to save $$ to book then  have a cruise to pay for first!


sullins5 said:


> Go ahead and try LMT! It's really NEVER to early! We got 2 rooms at the Hilton DTD in October for about $72 each.  Really nice hotel, and perfect for what we needed! HTH's!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Oopsie. I must have confused two different sites. I'm able to pull up hotels with names. Another site I was on you only saw pictures with no name til time of booking. 

Lots came up for me tonight. Which should I choose!? I better do my homework. 

Came up was 
Hilton WDW
Westlakes
Wyndham LBV
Holiday inn the castle
Raids son LBV
Sheraton LBV
Doubletree at WDW


----------



## MIChessGuy

let'sgo said:


> Would you mind letting us know how you make out on your bidding--I'm going mid Feb. and just got $5 bonus cash and will end up doing some bidding of my own.



You got it.  I just finished a successful bidding session in which I got the Holiday Inn Maingate East, on U.S. 192, for $36 per night.  That figure includes the $5/night bonus cash, meaning the actual cost to me was only $31 per night, plus Priceline taxes and fees, plus the dreaded nightly "resort fee" ($4.95).  The all-inclusive grand total for five nights will be around $215.  This place gets an excellent quality ranking in the 2012 _Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World_, incidentally.  And I managed to avoid winning the Radisson Resort Celebration, which is a fine lodging except that I am not a fan of their $12.50 nightly resort fee.


----------



## cherokeemamma

I have never used HotWire or priceline before and thought I might give it a try before our Disney cruise. 

We are looking for 3 nights near DTD. I have 2 teens and really need queen beds but we could manage with doubles. I saw on Hot Wire a 3 star DTD hotel for $52 a night. It includes breakfast daily, fitness center and pool. Could anyone give me a good guess as to which hotel this might be? Also is there a way to know if they have additional resort/parking fees? 

Or should I give priceline a try and bid? If so what should I bid for a 3 -4*? Is there a way to assure the bed size with priceline?  Also what about the parking and resort fees? Will they be disclosed prior to purchasing? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## MIChessGuy

cherokeemamma said:


> Or should I give priceline a try and bid? If so what should I bid for a 3 -4*? Is there a way to assure the bed size with priceline?  Also what about the parking and resort fees? Will they be disclosed prior to purchasing?



Priceline is not a good choice for parties requiring a specific bedding configuration.  The terms of service say that only bedding for two people is assured.  If the hotel does not agree to provide the bedding you need (which could involve an additional charge), Priceline will not be obligated to do anything for you.  I can report from personal experience that some hotels nick you for an additional $10 per night if you want two beds instead of one.  

Also, due to the nature of Name-Your-Own-Price, any applicable parking and resort fees are not disclosed in advance.  I am particularly incensed by "resort fees" myself, and so I try to bid in zones where the most commonly won hotels do not charge such fees.  This is a bit of a gamble, though; zones can change, hotels can enter and leave the system at any time, etc.  

I think Hotwire would work better in your situation.  The deals are not quite as good, generally, but still better than ordinary published rates.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

cherokeemamma said:


> I have never used HotWire or priceline before and thought I might give it a try before our Disney cruise.
> 
> We are looking for 3 nights near DTD. I have 2 teens and really need queen beds but we could manage with doubles. I saw on Hot Wire a 3 star DTD hotel for $52 a night. It includes breakfast daily, fitness center and pool. Could anyone give me a good guess as to which hotel this might be? Also is there a way to know if they have additional resort/parking fees?
> 
> Or should I give priceline a try and bid? If so what should I bid for a 3 -4*? Is there a way to assure the bed size with priceline?  Also what about the parking and resort fees? Will they be disclosed prior to purchasing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Here is a link to the FL forum of betterbidding.com.  
http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showforum=78
At the top there is a Hotwire list which keeps track of "wins".  If the hotel you're seeing doesn't match one on the hotel list, you can ask and they'll help you.  Read directions for posting 1st; they won't help if you don't follow directions. At first I thought he was too harsh but after a while he helped me so many times, not just Orlando but Ft. Lauderdale area too.



MIChessGuy said:


> Priceline is not a good choice for parties requiring a specific bedding configuration.  The terms of service say that only bedding for two people is assured.  If the hotel does not agree to provide the bedding you need (which could involve an additional charge), Priceline will not be obligated to do anything for you.  I can report from personal experience that some hotels nick you for an additional $10 per night if you want two beds instead of one.
> 
> Also, due to the nature of Name-Your-Own-Price, any applicable parking and resort fees are not disclosed in advance.  I am particularly incensed by "resort fees" myself, and so I try to bid in zones where the most commonly won hotels do not charge such fees.  This is a bit of a gamble, though; zones can change, hotels can enter and leave the system at any time, etc.
> 
> I think Hotwire would work better in your situation.  The deals are not quite as good, generally, but still better than ordinary published rates.



I agree.  We are a family of 4 and I wouldn't risk not getting all of us a bed by using PL.  I've used Hotwire multiple times and always had a good experience though I don't buy below 4* anymore.  The one time I got a 3*, I was disappointed and won't do that again.


----------



## Crystal33

Can someone tell me more about Priceline, when do they put out the best deals.


----------



## Crystal33

Can someone tell me more about Priceline, when do they put out the best deals.


----------



## cherokeemamma

I wanted to give you guys an update...
I bit the bullet and purchased the 3* on HW for $53. per night. After doing some research and thanks to ruadisneyfan2 I spent some time on betterbidding I felt confident that I was getting a Holiday Inn Express. I was looking in the DTD area and thought it would be the one by DTD.

I did get a Holiday Inn Express but it was LBV East. I feel that the location was somewhat misrepresented and I am a bit disappointed with that. I called the hotel directly and found there are no resort fees and no parking fees and all the rooms have 2 Q beds.  The hotel is 2.5 miles from WDW so I guess that isn't too bad, I can live with it. We are only doing 1 day at MK before a Disney cruise, and since we are driving it's fine. We did have reservation with a room only discount at POR, which was about $445 for 3 nights...the HIE LBV East for 3 nights is $189. It saves us enough money to do a fun snorkeling excursion on the cruise. 

I will say it made me very sad to cancel POR...I love  that resort. 

FYI....It is represented on HW as a 3*, DTD area, Free Breakfast, Fitness Center, Pool(s)

Thanks again for your help!

TTFN
Darlene


----------



## ejrj

Thanks for sharing your results! I too would have been initially disapointed with that property but agree that the no fees make up for it mostly. Wishing you a great trip!


----------



## SamSam

cherokeemamma said:


> I wanted to give you guys an update...
> I bit the bullet and purchased the 3* on HW for $53. per night. After doing some research and thanks to ruadisneyfan2 I spent some time on betterbidding I felt confident that I was getting a Holiday Inn Express. I was looking in the DTD area and thought it would be the one by DTD.
> 
> I did get a Holiday Inn Express but it was LBV East. I feel that the location was somewhat misrepresented and I am a bit disappointed with that. I called the hotel directly and found there are no resort fees and no parking fees and all the rooms have 2 Q beds.  The hotel is 2.5 miles from WDW so I guess that isn't too bad, I can live with it. We are only doing 1 day at MK before a Disney cruise, and since we are driving it's fine. We did have reservation with a room only discount at POR, which was about $445 for 3 nights...the HIE LBV East for 3 nights is $189. It saves us enough money to do a fun snorkeling excursion on the cruise.
> 
> I will say it made me very sad to cancel POR...I love  that resort.
> 
> FYI....It is represented on HW as a 3*, DTD area, Free Breakfast, Fitness Center, Pool(s)
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> TTFN
> Darlene



I believe this is the location of the one we've stayed at (twice).  Reasonably nice, the service last time was outstanding.  The front desk was over the top professional and friendly.  Hope I'm right and it's the same one we stayed at, if so, it's only a hop and a skip to WDW.


----------



## BobbyBudnick

cherokeemamma said:


> I wanted to give you guys an update...
> I bit the bullet and purchased the 3* on HW for $53. per night. After doing some research and thanks to ruadisneyfan2 I spent some time on betterbidding I felt confident that I was getting a Holiday Inn Express. I was looking in the DTD area and thought it would be the one by DTD.
> 
> I did get a Holiday Inn Express but it was LBV East. I feel that the location was somewhat misrepresented and I am a bit disappointed with that. I called the hotel directly and found there are no resort fees and no parking fees and all the rooms have 2 Q beds.  The hotel is 2.5 miles from WDW so I guess that isn't too bad, I can live with it. We are only doing 1 day at MK before a Disney cruise, and since we are driving it's fine. We did have reservation with a room only discount at POR, which was about $445 for 3 nights...the HIE LBV East for 3 nights is $189. It saves us enough money to do a fun snorkeling excursion on the cruise.
> 
> I will say it made me very sad to cancel POR...I love  that resort.
> 
> FYI....It is represented on HW as a 3*, DTD area, Free Breakfast, Fitness Center, Pool(s)
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> TTFN
> Darlene



whats the address? I have stayed at a few of the holiday inns in that area.


----------



## cherokeemamma

The address:
3484 POLYNESIAN ISLES BLVD,  Kissimmee,FL  34746

I really appreciate your input. 
I am mainly concerned that it is a clean and safe hotel in safe location. I think one of the reviews I read said it is across from an outlet mall and a walmart. 

I am curious if there are places in the area to purchase decent snorkeling equipment for a good price. I cannot find any such equipment in Atlanta at this time of year.

Thanks again!
Darlene


----------



## BobbyBudnick

cherokeemamma said:


> The address:
> 3484 POLYNESIAN ISLES BLVD,  Kissimmee,FL  34746
> 
> I really appreciate your input.
> I am mainly concerned that it is a clean and safe hotel in safe location. I think one of the reviews I read said it is across from an outlet mall and a walmart.
> 
> I am curious if there are places in the area to purchase decent snorkeling equipment for a good price. I cannot find any such equipment in Atlanta at this time of year.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Darlene



I haven't stayed at this hotel but I have drivin past it a million times. You are very close to Disney. The walmart is right accross the street from you. Just down the road is World Center Drive that will take you right into Disney. Or you can go down just a bit further into the downtown disney entrance. Lots of great restaurants down the road on Vineland in Lake Buena Vista. I recommend eating at Miller's Ale House and Bahama Breeze. You also have Wendys, Chick-Fil-A, Mcdonalds, Burger King and Taco Bell close. Plus soo many other great sit down restaurants. A Walgreens right down the road on Vineland as well. If you have any questions about whats in the area just let me know. I use to live in the Disney internship housing behind the Walgreens, and over by the prime outlets. So I know the area really well.


----------



## cherokeemamma

Thanks so much BobbyBudnick!
I am curious to know if I will be able to find snorkeling equipment at any of the local stores....not high end but not super cheap either....something decent for my kids to use at CC. Would Walmart carry this? 

BTW...do you still work for Disney? 

TTFN
Darlene


----------



## BobbyBudnick

cherokeemamma said:


> Thanks so much BobbyBudnick!
> I am curious to know if I will be able to find snorkeling equipment at any of the local stores....not high end but not super cheap either....something decent for my kids to use at CC. Would Walmart carry this?
> 
> BTW...do you still work for Disney?
> 
> TTFN
> Darlene



Im not really sure where to find snorkeling stuff. i looked a place up for you its 18 miles away Divers Direct 5368 International Drive Orlando, FL 32819. Im sure you can prob find something closer. nope i dont work for disney anymore. my last internship ended last may it was time to move on.


----------



## SamSam

cherokeemamma said:


> The address:
> 3484 POLYNESIAN ISLES BLVD,  Kissimmee,FL  34746
> 
> I really appreciate your input.
> I am mainly concerned that it is a clean and safe hotel in safe location. I think one of the reviews I read said it is across from an outlet mall and a walmart.
> 
> I am curious if there are places in the area to purchase decent snorkeling equipment for a good price. I cannot find any such equipment in Atlanta at this time of year.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Darlene



Yes, this is where we stayed a couple of times but only for 1 night before transferring to a DVC stay.  It's okay, clean, decent breakfast...superb front desk help.  We felt safe in the area and would stay there again.


----------



## cherokeemamma

Thank you so much SamSam! I feel better knowing it is a safe location. We leave in 6 days so we're really excited!!! Hope you have a great day!

TTFN 
Darlene


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Really lucked out with this bid...  2.5 * I-Drive South/Sea World zone..  $33 and got Hampton Inn Orlando Convention Center!!!    I will be going for March 9 & 10th...


----------



## travelfanatic

Bid priceline for 3.5* in the sea world/international drive area and got the Radisson on International Drive for $48.  Reserved for one night in June.


----------



## mercydisney

Doubletree By Hilton Orlando at Seaworld March 17th $69. + $16.72 fees= $85.72


----------



## JJJohnson

Thanks for the info...


----------



## kmayer91




----------



## wolf29

We got the Radisson-Kissimmee for 8/18-19 for $41+ fees ($13). Looks fine for 1 evening and kids are thrilled with the water slide. Anyone been?


----------



## tinkerbell423

I was looking at betterbidding and saw the list of hotels that charge resort fees.  When you are bidding do you know that the hotel charges a fee or do you only find that out after the offer is accepted and paid?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

tinkerbell423 said:


> I was looking at betterbidding and saw the list of hotels that charge resort fees.  When you are bidding do you know that the hotel charges a fee or do you only find that out after the offer is accepted and paid?



If you're bidding, there is no way of knowing if there is a fee until you are awarded a hotel. I guess you could possibly shoot for an area where there are no resort fees, but not sure you can even do that, I think they are all scattered out.


----------



## Lewisc

You can check places like Biddingfortravel and betterbidding  Hotels in some zones charge resort fees at all * level.  Some hotels only listed as resorts charge resort fees.

Some Orlando hotels in almost every * level charge resort fees.  It's a bit of a scam.  A hotel with a slightly higher PL rate, but no resort fee, would cost the winning "bidder" less then the hotel he "won".


----------



## tinkerbell423

Is it the same with Hotwire.. Do you find out about the resort fees after you comitted to buy?


----------



## Lewisc

tinkerbell423 said:


> Is it the same with Hotwire.. Do you find out about the resort fees after you comitted to buy?



Hotwire is slightly more honest.  The disclosure of an additional resort fee, but not really the exact amount, is disclosed if you click on details about the hotel.

They list an estimated resort fee but the amount is intentionally fudged in order to make it a little more difficult to identify the hotel before purchasing.


----------



## julluvsdisney

has anyone been able to get a hotel on hotel plaza blvd with the name you own price? would like to get one but not for the same for what I can get on property


----------



## Zion21

Lewisc said:


> Hotwire is slightly more honest.  The disclosure of an additional resort fee, but not really the exact amount, is disclosed if you click on details about the hotel.
> 
> They list an estimated resort fee but the amount is intentionally fudged in order to make it a little more difficult to identify the hotel before purchasing.



I agree. Hotwire is more straightforward which is why I switched from using priceline to Hotwire. It's worth checking out at least.


----------



## zoicca

Crystal33 said:


> Can someone tell me more about Priceline, when do they put out the best deals.



There is no exact answer, but I'll try give you what I think.

Priceline sells hotel rooms at deep discounts when the hotel usually has excess capacity.  Hotels usually know what their inventory is like and whether or not they're meeting their targets are or not.  That's when they start assigning inventory to Priceline.

So, typically there you're going to get the best deals within the last 2 weeks (not in every case).  This is an ongoing debate and if you want to try and time it, check out this post on Priceline - bidding early or late.  

In fact, there was a research study done on this (I think by Cornell) and they found that the best time to book a hotel was 8 days in advance of travel or something like that, and the 2nd best was 2 days in advance.  

The only problem with that is that while the above may be true long term, short term you might get screwed.  E.g., if theres a convention that is taking all the rooms, you might end up with a hotel in an undesired area or you might be paying a lot for a last minute hotel.  You never know and it's always a risk.


----------



## KMichelin

Contributing my Priceline experience:

Going up to Disney World, originally, for one night, May 10th. On April 25, Bid $40 for 3.5 star in the Lake Buena Vista, Downtown Disney area, rejected. Expanded to 3 star in the same area and hit for Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista. 

Today, we decided to add an extra night on May 11th. Bid $47 for a 3.5 star, again in the Lake Buena Vista, Downtown Disney area and got rejected again. Expanded to include 3 star, same area, and hit for Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort. 

Both look like pretty decent places 

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

KMichelin said:


> Contributing my Priceline experience:
> 
> Going up to Disney World, originally, for one night, May 10th. On April 25, Bid $40 for 3.5 star in the Lake Buena Vista, Downtown Disney area, rejected. Expanded to 3 star in the same area and hit for Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista.
> 
> Today, we decided to add an extra night on May 11th. Bid $47 for a 3.5 star, again in the Lake Buena Vista, Downtown Disney area and got rejected again. Expanded to include 3 star, same area, and hit for Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort.
> 
> Both look like pretty decent places
> 
> Hope this helps someone!



I got the Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista in January, it was really nice, my only complaints were the Time Share pitch they tried to get us to schedule and the pillows were horrible, if you like a firm pillow, they will be fine. 

Some of the rooms open to the inside, some to the outside, there is an Applebees on site and it is relatively close to DTD. 

If you have any other questions, please let me know.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

PrincessSuzanne said:


> I got the Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista in January, it was really nice, my only complaints were the Time Share pitch they tried to get us to schedule and the pillows were horrible, if you like a firm pillow, they will be fine.
> 
> Some of the rooms open to the inside, some to the outside, there is an Applebees on site and it is relatively close to DTD.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please let me know.


Please thank your soldier for his service for our country!


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Please thank your soldier for his service for our country!



Thank you, I will


----------



## Be1021

Just got the Rosen shingle Creek 4* sea world area for mothers day weekend for $55 per night. Anyone have any experience there?


----------



## MIChessGuy

Bid $38 + $7 Bonus Cash (Facebook promotion) for a 3* in the SeaWorld/I-Drive/Convention Center zone for late June.  I was hoping for the Hyatt Place or maybe the Courtyard.  Instead, Priceline "upgraded" me to the 3.5* Rosen Plaza.  This is an excellent win for $38/night + tax; unfortunately, the fees at this convention-oriented hotel are rather steep as I understand it.  Parking charge, internet charge...not sure if they also assess the dreaded "resort fee."  

In all candor, I hadn't considered the possibility of an upgrade.  When you bid for a certain star level on Priceline, you are actually bidding for that star level *or above*.  It's easy to forget that.  Still, the Rosen Plaza is a very nice place and a good deal even with the extra fees.


----------



## bstarprincess37

MIChessGuy said:


> Bid $38 + $7 Bonus Cash (Facebook promotion) for a 3* in the SeaWorld/I-Drive/Convention Center zone for late June.  I was hoping for the Hyatt Place or maybe the Courtyard.  Instead, Priceline "upgraded" me to the 3.5* Rosen Plaza.  This is an excellent win for $38/night + tax; unfortunately, the fees at this convention-oriented hotel are rather steep as I understand it.  Parking charge, internet charge...not sure if they also assess the dreaded "resort fee."
> 
> In all candor, I hadn't considered the possibility of an upgrade.  When you bid for a certain star level on Priceline, you are actually bidding for that star level *or above*.  It's easy to forget that.  Still, the Rosen Plaza is a very nice place and a good deal even with the extra fees.



This is a great deal. I have stayed at the Rosen Plaza twice. They did not charge me an internet or resort fee. Since I got my booking through Hotwire, they had a special hotwire parking fee discount, so it was $7. When I stayed I asked for a high floor facing away from the street - ended up getting a great view.


----------



## erwende

$70 bid for Hilton Downtown Disney for one night (6/21). I still don't understand how this hotel is included in the resort category!


----------



## DisneyFanatic09

erwende said:


> $70 bid for Hilton Downtown Disney for one night (6/21). I still don't understand how this hotel is included in the resort category![/
> This is a pretty good deal (since they are the only other hotel, other Disney owned, that offer EMH)... Ive been searching for a discount for Hilton in DTD since March, and nothing! right now the lowest ive found it is 130 a night in September which is "techinically" off peak/low season (I think) and it  last year i was able to book it for 90 a night using some discount i found online... I wish I has your luck, id book it in a heart beat


----------



## sfaillajr

Just won a $51.00 bid for one night on 8/25 on Priceline.  We will begin our vaca there before our stay on site the rest of the week.  Hope this helps.  3.5* hotel.


----------



## davinakb

Also got the Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista (formerly Sunspree). Not sure of its 3.5* rating, mixed reviews  but will wait, see how it is. Good location for sure. Pricelined for 2 nights, end of October, for $49/night - which is a very decent deal for that side of WDW, even w/ fees.


----------



## karmit

Just won $45 bid for 9/21


----------



## ejrj

keep 'em coming.

I'm needing to secure one for 12/09 but obviously have a while to wait. 

$45 would be great!


----------



## leianne

davinakb said:


> Also got the Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista (formerly Sunspree). Not sure of its 3.5* rating, mixed reviews  but will wait, see how it is. Good location for sure. Pricelined for 2 nights, end of October, for $49/night - which is a very decent deal for that side of WDW, even w/ fees.



We will be there 9/20-24! We got ours for $40 a night!!!!


----------



## leianne

julluvsdisney said:


> has anyone been able to get a hotel on hotel plaza blvd with the name you own price? would like to get one but not for the same for what I can get on property



Yes, we have several times. We have stayed at the Double Tree, royal plaza and I forget the name when we stayed, but its now the Wyndam. Its always been somewhat of a sure bet for us.


----------



## torinsmom

What zone would be good for someone to bid if they are going to be doing Disney, but also want to go to Legoland? Maybe something close to I-4?


----------



## ge0rgette2

Anyone book priceline/hotwire over Christmas Holidays 2012??

I booked 2 years ago and rec'd an awesome $55.00 rate at Residence Inn near Sea World -- was awesome.. As I think about it, it was after Christmas Day thru New Years...

Has anyone had an success?


----------



## Sushifiend

Booked today through priceline, for Sept 9th

3* Downtown Disney, Lake Buena Vista

Bid $40, accepted for Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort
Total cost with tax $52.52


----------



## mooky

booked for 2 nights in oct 21. downtown disney resort @ $105. we got marriott world resort


----------



## stal

oct 6-11, lake buena vista, extended stay deluxe, 2*, $31 a night.

direct the best they could offer is $90... got a great deal!


----------



## tebookie

Lake Buena Vista/Downtown for 3 1/2 stars $42 for 9/28/12

Started off with $39 Lake Buena Vista/Downtown for 3 1/2 stars
added Kissimmee $40 (no 3.5 star hotels)
added Winter Park $41 (no 3.5 star hotels)
added Fern Park $42 accepted (no 3.5 star hotels)

Ending up with Holiday Inn Resort Lake Buena Vista for $42. I was guessing this is the hotel I would get in the area I wanted.
I stayed here 2 years ago just after they renovated. Had no issues then, hoping for the same this time around.
We arrive in Orlando at 9pm so just needed a decent hotel for a 1 night stay before checking into Disney Property.

$42 winning bid
$12.80 tax/fees
$54.80 total
Plus resort fees charged at check out.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Has anyone bid or got results for around Christmas (12/23 thru 12/30) give or take a few days before and after... .. either near WDW or Universal area...

Thanks!!!  

Georgette


----------



## mecheermom

ge0rgette2 said:


> Has anyone bid or got results for around Christmas (12/23 thru 12/30) give or take a few days before and after... .. either near WDW or Universal area...
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Georgette



Looking for same!


----------



## ge0rgette2

I'm always afraid to bid sometimes, not knowing what you MIGHT get!


----------



## ge0rgette2

Anyone Bid OVER Christmas time??? How about Thanksgiving?


----------



## Swirly girls

We have used Priceline many times,and always hit a good price, beautiful hotel and lucked out with the beds -- we are a family of 5. Since Priceline doesn't guarantee the type of bed, and also says bids are for 2 people in standard room. But, like I said we lucked out and always had big room, with plenty if beds. Until this past august when we took our yearly mini vacation. Our hotel was beautiful, our room big and lavish, but only had 1 king bed -- for 5 of us -- 2 adults and 3 teenage girls. 
We tried to switch rooms, but all the rooms were taken. We made the best if it -- turning a big chaise lounge into a bed and havingnmore blaanketsband pillows brought up -- im just glad it was a little long werkend 2 hours from hone getaway and not a long, important vacation. 
We also found out that some hotels cannot even legally have 5 in a room. I guess for fire code too. In those hotels, a family of 5 has to book 2 rooms. 
So, as much I love Priceline, saved a ton money, stayed in some lovely hotels worth way more than what we paid, I am going to be very careful next time I book that way. I guess you can request bed type ect, but we were told it isn't a guarantee and really depends on what the hotel has available.   The hotel does not HAVE to put in a room that you request.  And once you put in your bid you agree to pricelines policy including rooms are for 2 people. They fill up all the rooms from normal paying people, and fill the Priceline, and other related type paying customers last, with whatever is still available. So, if you go when it's not busy, your probably gong to be ok. But, if you go during a busy time, you may end up not so lucky. 
If your a family of 3 or more, be careful when bidding!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Swirly girls said:


> We have used Priceline many times,and always hit a good price, beautiful hotel and lucked out with the beds -- we are a family of 5. Since Priceline doesn't guarantee the type of bed, and also says bids are for 2 people in standard room. But, like I said we lucked out and always had big room, with plenty if beds. Until this past august when we took our yearly mini vacation. Our hotel was beautiful, our room big and lavish, but only had 1 king bed -- for 5 of us -- 2 adults and 3 teenage girls.
> We tried to switch rooms, but all the rooms were taken. We made the best if it -- turning a big chaise lounge into a bed and havingnmore blaanketsband pillows brought up -- im just glad it was a little long werkend 2 hours from hone getaway and not a long, important vacation.
> We also found out that some hotels cannot even legally have 5 in a room. I guess for fire code too. In those hotels, a family of 5 has to book 2 rooms.
> So, as much I love Priceline, saved a ton money, stayed in some lovely hotels worth way more than what we paid, I am going to be very careful next time I book that way. I guess you can request bed type ect, but we were told it isn't a guarantee and really depends on what the hotel has available.   The hotel does not HAVE to put in a room that you request.  And once you put in your bid you agree to pricelines policy including rooms are for 2 people. They fill up all the rooms from normal paying people, and fill the Priceline, and other related type paying customers last, with whatever is still available. So, if you go when it's not busy, your probably gong to be ok. But, if you go during a busy time, you may end up not so lucky.
> If your a family of 3 or more, be careful when bidding!



This is exactly why I use Hotwire instead of PL.  I can search for 2 adults, 2 children and get the bedding we need.  Never had a problem.


----------



## TheElectricMayhem

10/5 - MCO- bid $40 2.5*- got the Country Inn & Suites close to the airport for one night.

10/7-10/9 - Sea World/I Drive area- got Rosen Plaza 3.5* for two nights, $42.00

Also rented a car via priceline, 11 nights, standard size, 11.00/day. That's with Avis and I felt that it was a good deal.


----------



## glocon

We always stay in Ocala the night before we check in at Disney, it's only an hours drive in the morning, and saves us an hours drive the night before. We drive from the Nashville TN area so an hours extra rest the night before is nice. Anyway, I got us a Priceline ressie at the Holiday Inn Hotel and Suites- 2queen beds- for $59. I never tried PL before. I wonder if I should have tried for an even lower price. It is a 3star hotel with indoor halls. Looks nice, and I'm sure cheaper than if we just reserved online. With tax it ended up $71.


----------



## ranman1973

Question:  Does anyone here who has booked on Priceline care about the fact that you're only guaranteed a room that will accommodate 2 people max?  I'm travelling with more than 2 and thus leery about booking on Priceline.  Although I'm a big fan and use all the bidding helper sites (HotelDealsRevealed, BetterBidding), I just can't bring myself to booking on Priceline with 4 of us.

Would love to know what your thoughts are on this.


----------



## ranman1973

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> This is exactly why I use Hotwire instead of PL.  I can search for 2 adults, 2 children and get the bedding we need.  Never had a problem.



I just posted a similar question (see above post), not realizing others were having the same questions / concerns as me.  This post let me know I'm not alone in my thinking.  Thanks to both of you for sharing.


----------



## Lewisc

ranman1973 said:


> I just posted a similar question (see above post), not realizing others were having the same questions / concerns as me.  This post let me know I'm not alone in my thinking.  Thanks to both of you for sharing.



Orlando caters to families. Most rooms, most hotels, have two beds. I only recall one "winning" bidder unable to get a room with 2 beds.

Many hotels in Orlando limit occupancy to 4.   A family of 5 needs to bid on at least 2 rooms. It's not just a matter of comfort.  The hotel would have been within their rights to keep the money and throw the family of 5 out.  It's probably a fire code issue.  PL guarantees double occupancy.  In what world does a "bidder" think 5 is OK?

Many cities hotels have smaller rooms, only suitable for 1 or 2 guests, which are given to PL customers.

Hotwire won't let you request a room which sleeps 5.


----------



## robinb

Priceline's new Express Deals allows you to chose a "bed type" on some of their hotels.  It's a lot like Hotwire with a list of amenities, star level and hotel location.  It might work better than the Name Your Own Price method for families who want to be guaranteed 2 beds plus something specific like a free breakfast.


----------



## cheerky

I booked 3 1/2 * condo, Disney Main Gate/ Celebration for $46 night on Hotwire today.  Dates: Jan. 16- 21: Mystic Dunes Resort.  I have stayed at this property before and was very satisfied.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

may I ask, when you bid PL or HW do you pay all up front when you win?


----------



## wolf29

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> may I ask, when you bid PL or HW do you pay all up front when you win?



Yes, your credit card is charged immediately. Resort fees (if any) will be collected at the hotel.


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

wolf29 said:


> Yes, your credit card is charged immediately. Resort fees (if any) will be collected at the hotel.



Thanks!


----------



## wolf29

Just won my bid on Priceline for our first 2 nights in Orlando before our WDW package begins this August. Staying at the Westin Imagine Orlando (4 star)for $60 per night! We plan on going to Universal & Sea World, so it could not have worked out better.


----------



## ge0rgette2

I need to start looking at Priceline for Easter break. Sometimes i get nervous bidding.


----------



## wolf29

ge0rgette2 said:


> I need to start looking at Priceline for Easter break. Sometimes i get nervous bidding.



Use one of the sites that break the hotels down by star rating & area so you have an idea of what your are bidding on. Check forums to see what a realistic successful bid will be and don't think it's advantageous to wait until close to your date to bid...that's not always the better strategy. Be educated and there is nothing to be nervous about.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

ge0rgette2 said:


> I need to start looking at Priceline for Easter break. Sometimes i get nervous bidding.



I like hotwire.com since we need bedding for 4 guaranteed which PL will not.
www.betterbidding.com keeps a list of all "known" hotels so you will know what you're buying before you buy.  They have been correct for me & my parents many, many times.


----------



## tlkgt76

Booked a rental car for 13 nights at $11 per day on Priceline.  After taxes and fees, we ended up with a four door Chevy Impala (bare bones car) through Hertz at $160 for two weeks.

To get a good idea of what the companies will accept I usually put in a bid totally lowballing, then Priceline will offer advice telling me what I should ask for.  In the case of the rental car, I then tried $2 less than what Priceline suggested.


----------



## CountingHippos

Here is a great resource for kids.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

Our bid of $95 for a resort in the Lake Buena Vista/Downtown Disney was just accepted for 3/29/13 to 3/31/13 and we got the Marriott Orlando World Center.  Lowest published rate for this hotel was $204.

The lowest standard price for a resort in that zone was $174.  

The priceline.com express deals lowest price for a resort in that zone was $119.


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

I used Travelocity's secret hotels for the first time tonight. Just got the Rosen Shingle Creek for $52 per night for the first 3 nights of our stay, 3/30 to 4:/2. Cheapest rate on their website was $147 so I feel good about this buy.


----------



## ilovevacation

That is Score! The hotel is beautiful, i stayed there two years ago, Congrats!


----------



## ChristineNic

I used Priceline Bidding for a 4 star in Downtown Disney and/or Celebration Maingate.  I bid $70 per night for 3 nights 4/12 -4/15 and I used a $10 per night code I found on hoteldealsrevealed.  I got Sheraton Lake Buena Vista, formerly Sheraton Safari.  

We are Sheraton SPG members and the best I could find for this hotel through Sheraton or other sites for those dates was $120 per night for Fri/Sat and $90 on Sunday.  

I have stayed there twice before, once before the remodel and once during.  I'm very pleased with my results.


----------



## sb682

ChristineNic said:


> I used Priceline Bidding for a 4 star in Downtown Disney and/or Celebration Maingate.  I bid $70 per night for 3 nights 4/12 -4/15 and I used a $10 per night code I found on hoteldealsrevealed.  I got Sheraton Lake Buena Vista, formerly Sheraton Safari.
> 
> We are Sheraton SPG members and the best I could find for this hotel through Sheraton or other sites for those dates was $120 per night for Fri/Sat and $90 on Sunday.
> 
> I have stayed there twice before, once before the remodel and once during.  I'm very pleased with my results.



I am glad to hear that! I just booked the Sheraton through Priceline for $70/night from 7/18-22. The Travelocity reviews are meh but it looks nice and you can't beat that price during peak season.


----------



## davinakb

FYI did a PL express deal (similar to Hotwire, you pick your amenities) and got the Holiday Inn Express and Suites in KISSIMMEE. I capped that b/c the zone we selected was DTD/LBV. The place gets decent reviews, calls itself "LBV East" but it's not.. it's Kissimmee. Overall the deal at $46 wasn't bad (free parking, breakfast) it's just IMO, PL puts this place in the wrong zone.


----------



## vleeth

It's about time for me to start bidding for my trip...better get busy researching!


----------



## TinkTink78

vleeth said:


> It's about time for me to start bidding for my trip...better get busy researching!



Good luck. I just used Priceline for a hotel in NJ and saved a lot!


----------



## funcinderella

on 7-26-13, I bid for one night on a 3 star hotel, $38, for 8/12/13 and was accepted for $38, got Best Western Plus Orlando Gateway Hotel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 total after taxes and 5% discount was $48


----------



## iruser

the first only and (last?) time I bought a hotel room on Travelocity was at a best western.  they treated us like scum.  the room was above the laundry in the back of the hotel at the end of a poorly lit poorly kept hallway. they would not entertain the notion of changing rooms lamenting that if only we had booked via their website rather than online discounted site.

with priceline and hotwire do you get similar back of the hotel, inferior rooms, or do you get the 'next room available' when you check in?


thanks


----------



## CJK

iruser said:


> the first only and (last?) time I bought a hotel room on Travelocity was at a best western.  they treated us like scum.  the room was above the laundry in the back of the hotel at the end of a poorly lit poorly kept hallway. they would not entertain the notion of changing rooms lamenting that if only we had booked via their website rather than online discounted site.
> 
> with priceline and hotwire do you get similar back of the hotel, inferior rooms, or do you get the 'next room available' when you check in?
> 
> 
> thanks



I have found that it depends on availability at the hotel.  If there are lots of rooms available, you *may* get some of the nicer rooms.  If the hotel is fairly full, I have found that yes, you may get the least desirable rooms (i.e. across from the elevators or further from amenities).  We still find it worthwhile considering the savings.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

iruser said:


> the first only and (last?) time I bought a hotel room on Travelocity was at a best western.  they treated us like scum.  the room was above the laundry in the back of the hotel at the end of a poorly lit poorly kept hallway. they would not entertain the notion of changing rooms lamenting that if only we had booked via their website rather than online discounted site.
> 
> with priceline and hotwire do you get similar back of the hotel, inferior rooms, or do you get the 'next room available' when you check in?
> 
> 
> thanks



I've never felt I was treated any differently at the hotels I booked through Hotwire.  The rooms were sometimes a little further from the lobby but I don't mind; the savings are worth it.  I do stick to 4* though so I haven't felt like I was in a creepy place such as dimly lit, neglected areas.  
I have stayed at the Hyatt in MCO many times through Hotwire & by booking direct and never felt any difference in my overall experience.


----------



## tednvon

Hi all, just got full size rental car in at PIE, Tampa St. Pete airport, October 13-24 for $18/day. Way lower than published $38/day rentals on most all sites. This is big Allegiant Air destination.

Ted


----------



## LadyBeBop

Due to a major problem with the resort my DD and DSIL was supposed to stay at, they booked a last minute reservation with Hotwire. Got the Blue Heron for $67 a night for next Wednesday through Saturday nights. That threw her for a loop. She researched the bidding sites and thought she was getting the Holiday Inn.


----------



## rubysparkles

I won a bid on a 3.5 star hotel for $40 a night. It ended up being the Allure Resort that used to be a Radisson. I was initially worried because there was a lot of reviews on tripadvisor saying things have been stolen from people's rooms. But the reviews are steadily getting better so fingers crossed the hotel is just going through some teething problems. I'll be staying there from the 9th until the 20th of July.


----------



## MarcJ55

iruser said:


> with priceline and hotwire do you get similar back of the hotel, inferior rooms, or do you get the 'next room available' when you check in?
> thanks



In hotels that offer different room types, you typically get the cheapest tier.  

I have probably used Hotwire and Priceline over 50 times, and I make it a habit of asking the front desk clerk exactly what you've been wondering.  They always tell me the same thing, 'no'.  Again, some hotels have different room tiers (and you get the cheapest), but within the tier, its usually a first come first serve basis.

My suggestion is that when you go to check in, be cordial with the check-in clerk, ask them how their day is, and how occupancy is.  They're used to cranky and demanding guests, so you'll be a breath of fresh air.  They're human too.    I also suggest you express your room preference before they grab your room.  Sometimes they will accommodate you and sometimes they won't.  

In Hollywood Beach, Reno, and Vegas, I've even negotiated cheap hotel room upgrades on top of a cheap Hotwire / Priceline booking.  Yay.  And in San Francisco, I got a great FREE upgrade with a Hotwire purchase.

For what its worth, I'm a big believer in families (or other groups of 3 or more travellers) choosing Hotwire over Priceline (worth a read).  You'll pay a bit more but there are a few compelling reasons for doing so.


----------



## baleeve

Sheraton Lake Buena Vista (4 stars) 

2/19 - 2/26 (7 nights)

Winning bid $75 

Total reservation with tax $608

Will have resort fees at check out between $120 - $140

Overall around $104 per night.

Has good reviews on most sites.

I'll follow up with a review when I return.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Has anyone had any luck booking airfare with priceline? We just booked airfare for $200 each for our trip in May!!  I'm surprised they accepted that bid!!


----------



## rkmemkc

ge0rgette2 said:


> I need to start looking at Priceline for Easter break. Sometimes i get nervous bidding.



Once I clicked my offer, I jumped back and kept peeking while William Shatner stared at me...lol



I read this topic and ventured onto Priceline.  I received the Palms Hotel for 54/night for the first 2 days of our trip for Spring Break.  
I am now a non-nervous Priceline user!  The worst they can say is NO!


----------



## ckergald

Just won Caribe Royal for $89 per night
March 25th and 26th
Priceline
Bids of $80 and $85 were rejected


----------



## thehogsters

I won Caribe Royal, $97 for Saturday April 5th.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

what area and star level did you bid?


----------



## tomgreen41

MarcJ55 said:


> For what its worth, I'm a big believer in families (or other groups of 3 or more travellers) choosing Hotwire over Priceline (worth a read).  You'll pay a bit more but there are a few compelling reasons for doing so.



I tend to agree with this.  If you want a kitchen, for example, I'd go with Hotwire over Priceline.  I'd probably only do Priceline if the savings were major, like more than $25 per night.  Otherwise, I'll play it safe and do Hotwire.


----------



## thehogsters

Ted in Halifax said:


> what area and star level did you bid?



Lake Buena Vista East, 4*

I ended up paying $120 total for one night with resort fee and tax.  Best price I saw on line was $171 total.


----------



## Ted in Halifax

Thank you


----------



## ragerat1

Marriott World Center
$83 was declined but they counter-offered $97 and I accepted
Travel Dates 4/11/14 - 4/13/14
4 star
Zone: Disney Area - Lake Buena Vista East
Priceline


----------



## Day-Day

kilee said:


> We'll use this thread for research and information purposes.
> 
> Remember that bids accepted by Priceline are not able to be cancelled.  Also, remember that priceline only guarantee's you 1 bed.  Most people have had luck getting 2 beds in the WDW area.....BUT it's no guarantee.
> 
> Also, remember you can bid the same exact specs as 3 other people and not get the property they got.  There are no guarantee's w/ Priceline.
> 
> The biggest thing is do your homework on what you might get.  What would be a good price for what * level and zone you're bidding.
> 
> You can of course monitor what others are getting here on this thread and other boards.  It's a good tool to research what you may get.
> 
> That being said~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> When posting a winning or declined bid be sure to inculde as much detail as possible.
> 
> Remember to post what dates of travel you are looking to book.  What level room you bid on and what zone.  Also what price.



Reminder


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Before you accept & pay do they tell you about resort fees or parking fees? That can change a budget fast & I don't want any surprises. 

TIA


----------



## janetkay272

Olivia'sMom said:


> Before you accept & pay do they tell you about resort fees or parking fees? That can change a budget fast & I don't want any surprises.
> 
> TIA



priceline doesn't. I know that. You almost alway get a better deal than say hotels.com but you won't alway pay just your bid price.


----------



## guera

just curious, if bidding on a flight only would it be best to wait until close to trip date as possible?
\


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jmho but I wouldn't bid on PL flights ever especially if traveling with children.  
Well maybe if the savings were huge, like thousands of dollars and we had several extra days off work before and after our trip.  
I haven't looked up flights on PL in years but it used to be they just had to get you to your destination. They had no obligation to get you on a non stop flight or get you there any particular time of day. 
So one could end up departing at noon, have 3 connections, and arrive at midnight for a flight that otherwise could be booked as a non stop at 7 am, arriving at 9 am.  All for $50 pp savings. 
No thanks!


----------



## guera

eek, I didn't realize that. rethinking....


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

guera said:


> eek, I didn't realize that. rethinking....



So perhaps their policies have changed over the years; read all the fine print to be sure.   I prefer to be a bit more in control of our flights.  Also, anytime you book through third party websites, (ie: Travelocity, Expedia, Orbitz, etc.) they act as your travel agent.   So if for some reason you need to make any changes, you can't contact the airline directly; you have to have your "TA" do it all.  I guess that's a moot point with PL since you can't make changes once your bid is accepted.

I find the best flight savings is by careful use of the SWA visa card.   (That is, if you have access to SWA.)jmho.  We put EVERYTHING on it except our mortgage & truck payment and that earns us enough points for several free flights per year.  I do make approx. 15 payments online in an average month so it never gets out of control.


----------



## razzberryswirl

Test 1


----------



## ItsBril

aestapa said:


> We booked on priceline for the week after Christmas.  We got the Gaylord Palms, for 95, which is what I was hoping for...but, it was not on pricelines list of available hotels for that time period.  I did not think we would get it, so I was pleasantly surprised.  check out www.biddingfortravel.com for answers to a ton of priceline questions.  It was very helpful for us.


Thank you for the webiste, it provided me with lots of answers for my upcoming trip!


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

so I used Priceline for the first time and was lucky enough to get the Clarion Suites Maingate for $45 a night in Sept. I usually use military rate, but we're really going to be on a budget this time so thought I'd give it a chance. Maybe it was beginners luck??!!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

My cousin just got the Ramada Gateway which is 1 mile away from WDW for $31 a night on Priceline. It stated that the resort fee will be 4% of the room price. I think she got a great deal as this is a super budget trip for her. Also includes complimentary wine & beer weeknights from 5-6...not bad!


----------



## DianeV

Just want to mention that it looks like the Delta Orlando (former Orlando Vista-pineapple hotel on 535) is part of Priceline now. If you see a 3 1/2* in the LBV Springs area and they claim the hotel fees are approx. $1.50 a night that's it. The only problem is that according to their website they charge $15 a night for parking which we will be fighting when we check in next week. This is a new line of hotels for Marriott. We were able to get it on Priceline Express for $54 a night which is a great deal


----------



## halfpintpeggy

DianeV said:


> Just want to mention that it looks like the Delta Orlando (former Orlando Vista-pineapple hotel on 535) is part of Priceline now. If you see a 3 1/2* in the LBV Springs area and they claim the hotel fees are approx. $1.50 a night that's it. The only problem is that according to their website they charge $15 a night for parking which we will be fighting when we check in next week. This is a new line of hotels for Marriott. We were able to get it on Priceline Express for $54 a night which is a great deal


Just curious...what happened with the parking fees? Did the hotel charge you? Or was it included with the Priceline cost?


----------



## winstoda

For those of you using Priceline, I can't recommend this website enough:  http://expdealshotel.com/

It doesn't know the identity of every express deal, but it's always been correct for those it has shown a match for.  An excellent tool.


----------



## java

winstoda said:


> For those of you using Priceline, I can't recommend this website enough:  http://expdealshotel.com/
> 
> It doesn't know the identity of every express deal, but it's always been correct for those it has shown a match for.  An excellent tool.



But it charges you an activation fee of $9.99


----------



## winstoda

java said:


> But it charges you an activation fee of $9.99


That must be new.  I've been using it for months for free.  Not sure I'd pay for it, but it sure is useful.


----------



## bfost87

Marriott Lakeside (4 star) just across from MCO, $95/night


----------



## Robyn Millar

Any one have any recent prices?


----------



## DianeV

Sorry I didn't see this. We were able to get it taken off after much discussion with the manager. Sounds like it has been corrected on Priceline now and people should expect to pay the $15 which I think is ridiculous.  It was a nice hotel, still has some issues to fix but overall definitely worth the price. I also don't think its showing the 1.50 per night fee anymore either which was incorrect. Basically it wont show any fee because Priceline only lists resort fees, not parking fees. So if someone was to bid and win this hotel you would expect to pay the $15 extra




halfpintpeggy said:


> Just curious...what happened with the parking fees? Did the hotel charge you? Or was it included with the Priceline cost?


----------



## Yarbogash

Not Priceline but Disney resorts do show up on Hotwire Hot Rates. Disney Bonnet Creek area with airport shuttle, that'll be a Disney resort.


----------



## Rich M

I use PL very frequently and very rarely do I complain about what I get. I did recently use them for naming my on price on Airfare for my trip in Oct. I got round trip for $270 which for me was a great rate. I am flying Delta but I am getting a day earlier then I had planned because I was hoping for a red eye flight. I went on and booked a hotel for the extra night before going to my Disney resort and got Legacy Vacation Club. I know noting about it at all and it does have some negative reviews but I go it for $40 and it says the resort fee is $3.99. I can't really complain because after traveling all day I just want a pool to swim in and a pillow to rest my head before my 9 days at Disney begins. I will continue to endorse Priceline services because I have gotten some amazing deals in Las Vegas and other locations.


----------



## mrsgstewart

We won Dolphin by bidding on in Lake Buena Visit for one night: March 18, 2015 -- price was $90. Though that didn't include taxes OR the resort fee to allow us to park. All in, it was closer to $140/night. It was great being on property and a good deal for Dolphin, BUT we were doing something cheap and it was a $50 difference between what we wanted to pay and actually pay. Downfall of bidding, I suppose.


----------



## Lewisc

D


Yarbogash said:


> Not Priceline but Disney resorts do show up on Hotwire Hot Rates. Disney Bonnet Creek area with airport shuttle, that'll be a Disney resort.


Which Disney resorts did you book using hotwire hot rates?  Do you have a link to a help site confirming this?

AFAIK Disney operated hotels don't participate with any opaque booking site


----------



## Yarbogash

Lewisc said:


> D
> 
> Which Disney resorts did you book using hotwire hot rates?  Do you have a link to a help site confirming this?
> 
> AFAIK Disney operated hotels don't participate with any opaque booking site




Sorry for the late reply; I was actually away at WDW for a big stretch back then. I booked one night, got SSR studio which worked out fine as it book ended our week in a 1 br at SSR. I could have gotten a better rate elsewhere but I had a Hotwire credit so I gave it a shot and I was happy. You read the listings and it's pretty obvious those are Disney resorts.


----------



## trouttigger

What in the listings makes it obvious that it's a Disney resort?  (Sorry to be so dumb . . . I'm learning.)


----------



## Rich M

Yarbogash said:


> Sorry for the late reply; I was actually away at WDW for a big stretch back then. I booked one night, got SSR studio which worked out fine as it book ended our week in a 1 br at SSR. I could have gotten a better rate elsewhere but I had a Hotwire credit so I gave it a shot and I was happy. You read the listings and it's pretty obvious those are Disney resorts.



Was that bidding or an express deal?


----------



## Yarbogash

Troutigger and rich m, see my previous post.


----------



## disneyguy07

Recently booked a Priceline Express Deal for Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel in DS for $50/night. On top of that, they charge a $79 resort fee per stay. In total, it works out to about $65/night.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

disneyguy07 said:


> Recently booked a Priceline Express Deal for Best Western Lake Buena Vista Resort Hotel in DS for $50/night. On top of that, they charge a $79 resort fee per stay. In total, it works out to about $65/night.


Sounds like you got a good deal! Does this Best Western include breakfast like all the other ones do?


----------



## disneyguy07

halfpintpeggy said:


> Sounds like you got a good deal! Does this Best Western include breakfast like all the other ones do?



Unfortunately, it does not.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

disneyguy07 said:


> Unfortunately, it does not.


That's so strange? I've never stayed in a Best Western that did not include breakfast. Will you have a fridge & microwave?


----------



## disneyguy07

halfpintpeggy said:


> That's so strange? I've never stayed in a Best Western that did not include breakfast. Will you have a fridge & microwave?



Agreed. I wish they had it. They do have a rate on Mousesavers that is about $100/night that does include a continental breakfast. 

The website says that all rooms have refrigerators, but it looks like not all of the rooms have microwaves as some of the upgraded rooms mention having a microwave in the description of the room. 

Honestly, it seems like they really nickel and dime you at this BW. They charge a resort fee, don't have free breakfast, and charge for parking. That being said, it works perfectly for me since I don't have a car and don't plan on spending much time in the room. Breakfast would have been really nice, but I will get breakfast foods myself to save on that.


----------



## robinb

disneyguy07 said:


> Honestly, it seems like they really nickel and dime you at this BW. They charge a resort fee, don't have free breakfast, and charge for parking. That being said, it works perfectly for me since I don't have a car and don't plan on spending much time in the room. Breakfast would have been really nice, but I will get breakfast foods myself to save on that.


Ugh.  I hate that kind of thing .  What star level was your hotel on Express Deals?


----------



## disneyguy07

robinb said:


> Ugh.  I hate that kind of thing .  What star level was your hotel on Express Deals?



Three stars in the "Disney Springs area" which they showed as the Hotel Blvd area plus a few areas where there were Disney resorts.


----------



## kiki02

Is there a dedicated thread to WDW hotels and priceline and or Hotwire?   TY


----------



## kiki02

Guess not.   First time to try to bid or ?  wondering if there's any difference between PL and HWire.   Booking more dates for WDW June.   )


----------



## CJK

No dedicated thread for Disney hotels with Priceline or Hotwire that I know of anyway. I've used both Priceline and Hotwire several times, but Priceline is definitely the preferred for us. You can bid or use the express deal to have a bit more control. We often book the Red Lion hotel which is just outside WDW. If on a budget, it can save you a lot of money. In mid May, we stayed at the Red Lion for $38 a night with express deals via Priceline. I've never actually booked a Disney owned hotel with Priceline before. Good luck!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

kiki02 said:


> Is there a dedicated thread to WDW hotels and priceline and or Hotwire?   TY


Search the forums/discussions on betterbidding


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Lewisc said:


> D
> 
> Which Disney resorts did you book using hotwire hot rates?  Do you have a link to a help site confirming this?
> 
> AFAIK Disney operated hotels don't participate with any opaque booking site


Oh, yes they most certainly do!!!


----------



## pomcoach

Just letting you all know I got the Sheraton Lake Buena Vista Resort $60 night for 4 nights.  By the time they add the hotel fee and Priceline fees and taxes, my amount per night will be about $81 per night total.  The Sheraton is a 4* and is a nice hotel with a good location to Disney.  My dates are 4 nights April 14,15,16,17, 2018.


----------



## robinb

pomcoach said:


> Just letting you all know I got the Sheraton Lake Buena Vista Resort $60 night for 4 nights.  By the time they add the hotel fee and Priceline fees and taxes, my amount per night will be about $81 per night total.  The Sheraton is a 4* and is a nice hotel with a good location to Disney.  My dates are 4 nights April 14,15,16,17, 2018.


That's a great price!


----------



## MarcJ55

Lewisc said:


> D
> 
> Which Disney resorts did you book using hotwire hot rates?  Do you have a link to a help site confirming this?
> 
> AFAIK Disney operated hotels don't participate with any opaque booking site


WDW Swan and Dolphin shows up on both Priceline and Hotwire.  On Hotwire, it is in the WDW - Bonnet Creek area as a 4 star with the following amenities:  resort, free internet, no smoking, fitness center, pool, restaurants, business center and pet friendly.  It has 4 of 5 TripAdvisor bubbles.  This is according to: http://www.hoteldealsrevealed.com/hotelinventory/hotwire/fl/orlando.  I'm trying to snag this but it hasn't come up for my travel dates yet.


----------



## Donnainnj

Just saw this thread and thought I would mention my experience with Priceline express. A few weeks out we decided to take a last viewing of Wishes trip. Our dates were the last Saturday and Sunday of March, 2017. Somewhere I read people were finding Disney Resorts on Priceline Express. When I looked at Priceline for my dates I excluded all but the Walt Disney World neighborhoods they list. From what came up you could figure out if you probably had a Disney Resort, and which one. You could compare the price on a normal listing for the hotel you want and the discounted price on an express deal with the percentage. You also have the area, and the guest rating. I got Port Orleans French Quarter. All in we paid about $252 for both nights. I was playing around later in the year (maybe a month or two later) and Priceline offered me the express deal on POFQ and told me what resort it was before booking as a return guest. I didn't book it as I was just cooking around checking for someone else. I was also able to add extra days to the original deal if I wanted to.


----------



## Nsaudra

Priceline was very good to us, we got the cheapest hotel we could find knowing we were just going to crash and shower. We got to the hotel and it smelled like smoke in a non smoking room. They gave my money back and moved me sonewhere else.   We  were unhappy with the hotel from the start, but you have to check in before you can get your money back... hotwire is much easier to deal with. Priceline  But we did stay in  AK for 150 a night plus fees.... that was the best deal.
I got it  using the free parking, and airport shuttle


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Donnainnj said:


> Just saw this thread and thought I would mention my experience with Priceline express. A few weeks out we decided to take a last viewing of Wishes trip. Our dates were the last Saturday and Sunday of March, 2017. Somewhere I read people were finding Disney Resorts on Priceline Express. When I looked at Priceline for my dates I excluded all but the Walt Disney World neighborhoods they list. From what came up you could figure out if you probably had a Disney Resort, and which one. You could compare the price on a normal listing for the hotel you want and the discounted price on an express deal with the percentage. You also have the area, and the guest rating. I got Port Orleans French Quarter. All in we paid about $252 for both nights. I was playing around later in the year (maybe a month or two later) and Priceline offered me the express deal on POFQ and told me what resort it was before booking as a return guest. I didn't book it as I was just cooking around checking for someone else. I was also able to add extra days to the original deal if I wanted to.


You got a fabulous deal on POFQ!!!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Nsaudra said:


> Priceline was very good to us, we got the cheapest hotel we could find knowing we were just going to crash and shower. We got to the hotel and it smelled like smoke in a non smoking room. They gave my money back and moved me sonewhere else.   We  were unhappy with the hotel from the start, but you have to check in before you can get your money back... hotwire is much easier to deal with. Priceline  But we did stay in  AK for 150 a night plus fees.... that was the best deal.
> I got it  using the free parking, and airport shuttle


Just curious...what was the first, cheapest hotel that you chose? Thanks! (Great deal on AK!)


----------



## Christine

We just got a $120 per night stay at the Hyatt Place Orlando/Lake Buena Vista for May 2018.  None of the Disney resorts were coming up with the exception of The Swan ($268) and what I believe is probably the Grand Floridian.

This room is actually for my son who is on a bit of a budget.  He finally gave up on a on-site resort but wanted free breakfast and free parking (he has a rental). 

They do have a shuttle to the various parks each day so that should help with the parking fee each day.  

There didn't seem to be a whole lot of low rates for May but maybe we just didn't wait long enough. Regular price was around $150 and he got it for $120.


----------



## Rich M

I am thinking about adding an extra day on to my trip.  What is it that everyone looks for in order to get a Disney Resort?  How far in advance do you see them?


----------



## Christine

Rich M said:


> I am thinking about adding an extra day on to my trip.  What is it that everyone looks for in order to get a Disney Resort?  How far in advance do you see them?



There are some sites out there that discuss this (not sure if I can list them here).  Generally, Disney Resorts will be 3-4 stars.  They will be one of the few that have no resort fee and have free parking listed as an amenity (although you probably can't bank on it now).  If you spend a lot of time on Hotwire or Priceline, you can figure it out. I've been looking everyday for the past 2 weeks and I started to get good at it.  I think it peak Disney times, though, you won't really see a lot of them.  In reading some other sites, it looked like there were some good choices in the fall and then again in January.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Rich M said:


> I am thinking about adding an extra day on to my trip.  What is it that everyone looks for in order to get a Disney Resort?  How far in advance do you see them?


Check into the sites that advise you how to better place your bids on Priceline or Hotwire. You'll be able to search for the WDW resorts that people have won.


----------



## AshleyP13

Just did my first ever Priceline express booking. Got the B Resort and Spa by Disney Springs for only $82/night! We're going April 12-21 2018. I'm super excited since the hotel looks really nice. It's just me and my boyfriend going so we're glad this seems like a more adult-centered hotel. We're excited about the pool and pool bar as well.


----------



## Christine

AshleyP13 said:


> Just did my first ever Priceline express booking. Got the B Resort and Spa by Disney Springs for only $82/night! We're going April 12-21 2018. I'm super excited since the hotel looks really nice. It's just me and my boyfriend going so we're glad this seems like a more adult-centered hotel. We're excited about the pool and pool bar as well.



Sounds like a great deal and great hotel.  I was toying with booking that one for my son but he wanted a free breakfast.


----------



## AshleyP13

Christine said:


> Sounds like a great deal and great hotel.  I was toying with booking that one for my son but he wanted a free breakfast.


Thanks! I'm super excited. I travel a lot for work, so I'm really not into free breakfast at hotels. It's a nice perk, but I'd rather eat at Disney for breakfast


----------



## Rich M

May I ask what you selected that got you that hotel?  Like area and stuff like that. I am looking for something for one night before my Disney stay.


----------



## Christine

AshleyP13 said:


> Thanks! I'm super excited. I travel a lot for work, so I'm really not into free breakfast at hotels. It's a nice perk, but I'd rather eat at Disney for breakfast



I agree, but my son (college student) is poor and he is a BIG eater!  It will save him time and money.  If you can remember, please come back and let us know how you liked the hotel.


----------



## AshleyP13

Rich M said:


> May I ask what you selected that got you that hotel?  Like area and stuff like that. I am looking for something for one night before my Disney stay.


I just selected Disney Springs area and 4 stars. It was one of 2 options if I remember correctly


----------



## robinb

That is a great price Ashley!  I looked at MouseSaver's discount for the same nights and their best rate is $126 per night.  You will pay an additional $27 per night in a "resort fee" at the hotel, but that's still a great price.

I know it was mentioned previously, but I use https://www.betterbidding.com/ to help me see what hotels pop up in both PL tools.


----------



## AshleyP13

robinb said:


> That is a great price Ashley!  I looked at MouseSaver's discount for the same nights and their best rate is $126 per night.  You will pay an additional $27 per night in a "resort fee" at the hotel, but that's still a great price.
> 
> I know it was mentioned previously, but I use https://www.betterbidding.com/ to help me see what hotels pop up in both PL tools.



Thanks! I decided not to rent a car now due to the resort fee and parking fees. Figured we can just walk to Disney Springs for buses or use the hotel buses and Uber.


----------



## robinb

AshleyP13 said:


> Thanks! I decided not to rent a car now due to the resort fee and parking fees. Figured we can just walk to Disney Springs for buses or use the hotel buses and Uber.


The hotels on Hotel Blvd have a very reliable and free transportation to the WDW parks.  IIRC Disney Springs buses only go to resorts and not the parks.  Uber is also a great option.  I used it about a year ago from the Hilton Home2 near the nearby outlet mall and it was super cheap.


----------



## AshleyP13

robinb said:


> The hotels on Hotel Blvd have a very reliable and free transportation to the WDW parks.  IIRC Disney Springs buses only go to resorts and not the parks.  Uber is also a great option.  I used it about a year ago from the Hilton Home2 near the nearby outlet mall and it was super cheap.


Yeah i think we may just use Disney Springs for buses for dinner at some of the hotels. It sounds like the buses have gotten better on hotel boulevard. I had read bad things about them


----------



## jodybird511

Yesterday, on Priceline, I scored an Express deal rate of $82/nt for Hilton Bonnet Creek for this coming Tuesday.


----------



## AshleyP13

jodybird511 said:


> Yesterday, on Priceline, I scored an Express deal rate of $82/nt for Hilton Bonnet Creek for this coming Tuesday.


Wow that's awesome! How long will you be there?


----------



## jodybird511

Just a single night--visiting family in Naples, so we'll drive up for the day (we have APs).  Just didn't want to drive 3 hours each way and spend a full day in the park, so decided to stay overnight.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

jodybird511 said:


> Yesterday, on Priceline, I scored an Express deal rate of $82/nt for Hilton Bonnet Creek for this coming Tuesday.


Woot woot!!!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

AshleyP13 said:


> Just did my first ever Priceline express booking. Got the B Resort and Spa by Disney Springs for only $82/night! We're going April 12-21 2018. I'm super excited since the hotel looks really nice. It's just me and my boyfriend going so we're glad this seems like a more adult-centered hotel. We're excited about the pool and pool bar as well.


Hip, hip, hooray!!! You snagged a great deal!


----------



## HopperFan

*GAYLORD PALMS is doing a Flash Sale - Ends March 25th*







72 Hour Flash Sale -  Don't wait a moment longer to plan your getaway to Gaylord Palms Resort with special low rates!

Save on average over $90 per night during this limited time offer!

Discover our first-class destination with fun for everyone. Gaylord Palms Resort is close to all the major theme parks and attractions, offering guests all the excitement and energy of the Orlando area!

Dates of Availability:
 • April 1-3, 12-15, 20-24, 27-28
 • May 2-3, 10-14, 18-19, 27-31

Only 250 Promotional Room Nights Available!


Reservations
Be sure that promotional code PX3 appears in the Corporate/Promotional code box when making your online reservation, or call 1-407-586-2000 in the US and ask for promotional code PX3.  For toll-free numbers outside the US please click here.


Valid through:   May 31, 2018
Promotional Code:   PX3    What's this?

*Marriott Booking*


----------



## ClapYourHands

Christine said:


> There are some sites out there that discuss this (not sure if I can list them here).  Generally, Disney Resorts will be 3-4 stars.  They will be one of the few that have no resort fee and have free parking listed as an amenity (although you probably can't bank on it now).  If you spend a lot of time on Hotwire or Priceline, you can figure it out. I've been looking everyday for the past 2 weeks and I started to get good at it.  I think it peak Disney times, though, you won't really see a lot of them.  In reading some other sites, it looked like there were some good choices in the fall and then again in January.



How do you know if you've got it figured out or not?  Since you have to book to find out what the deal is, how can you check if you were?  

I was playing around with my dates and one of the sites (can't remember if it was priceline or expedia) say it's guaranteed to be one of these 4 hotels. One time, one was AKL, which I would have booked, but was afraid it would have been one of the others.  My dates are early November, and I assume Disney doesn't book this far out with those kind of deals, but don't know for sure.


----------



## Animal

ClapYourHands said:


> How do you know if you've got it figured out or not?  Since you have to book to find out what the deal is, how can you check if you were?
> 
> I was playing around with my dates and one of the sites (can't remember if it was priceline or expedia) say it's guaranteed to be one of these 4 hotels. One time, one was AKL, which I would have booked, but was afraid it would have been one of the others.  My dates are early November, and I assume Disney doesn't book this far out with those kind of deals, but don't know for sure.


Opaque booking sites are not for folks who require 100% certainty of the hotel they're getting. By looking at amenities, guest ratings, number of reviews, etc., you can get close to 100% certainty. Like Christine said, one needs to "spend a lot of time" to build confidence!


----------



## ClapYourHands

Animal said:


> Opaque booking sites are not for folks who require 100% certainty of the hotel they're getting. By looking at amenities, guest ratings, number of reviews, etc., you can get close to 100% certainty. Like Christine said, one needs to "spend a lot of time" to build confidence!



I’m just trying to figure out how to check my answers so I can build that confidence.


----------



## robinb

ClapYourHands said:


> How do you know if you've got it figured out or not?  Since you have to book to find out what the deal is, how can you check if you were?
> 
> I was playing around with my dates and one of the sites (can't remember if it was priceline or expedia) say it's guaranteed to be one of these 4 hotels. One time, one was AKL, which I would have booked, but was afraid it would have been one of the others.  My dates are early November, and I assume Disney doesn't book this far out with those kind of deals, but don't know for sure.


I think you did the right thing if you were not perfectly happy with all 4 choices.

Priceline and Hotwire are a crap shoot.  In exchange for knowing exactly what hotel you get and any hotel loyalty program amenities you get a discounted price.  For Priceline Express Deals I compare the Express Deal hotel with the hotels in the same area on the regular booking tool by (like @Animal) selecting the same amenities and looking at amenities, guest ratings, number of reviews and bed choice (if there).  I can usually narrow it down to a couple of possibilities.  I then go to www.betterbidding.com to the appropriate forum for the city I am considering and I see which of the hotels comes up more frequently.  Better Bidding also has lists of hotels that have come up on Priceline with their amenities.


----------



## Christine

ClapYourHands said:


> How do you know if you've got it figured out or not?  Since you have to book to find out what the deal is, how can you check if you were?
> 
> I was playing around with my dates and one of the sites (can't remember if it was priceline or expedia) say it's guaranteed to be one of these 4 hotels. One time, one was AKL, which I would have booked, but was afraid it would have been one of the others.  My dates are early November, and I assume Disney doesn't book this far out with those kind of deals, but don't know for sure.



I used Better Bidding and when I thought I had found what I wanted, I used their forums.  A moderator will generally answer you in a few hours and tell you which hotel they think it is and why they think it's that hotel.  For instance, where I booked, it is only one of 3 hotels in that Priceline area that offers a free breakfast and free parking and has a 90% positive rating.  Priceline and Hotwire also book "open" reservations so you can actually compare your opaque choice with another based on stars, percentage ratings, and amenities.  Your opaque reservation will also say something like:  This deal is a 54% savings.   You then go to the open reservation that you *think* is your hotel, look at the price, multiply by 54% and it should come up to the rate of your opaque option.  You might be a dollar off due to rounding.  

For Disney resorts, one way to narrow it down is that they are one of few hotels in the Bonnet Creek Zone that has no resort fee (with the exception of the Swan/Dolphin).  Not saying they are the only ones without the fee but you can use other factors to narrow it down.  The value and moderates, for instance, won't offer a "bed choice" but a hotel will (King or two queens).  

Again, it's not guaranteed but you can get pretty close.  But you have to be willing to settle for what you get so if your resort is super important, then don't do it.

Also, if you go through Better Bidding once you decide, they are always offering coupons if you just click the Hotwire/Priceline links through them, so I got an additional 5% off.  Some of their previous coupons were more than that.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Christine said:


> I used Better Bidding and when I thought I had found what I wanted, I used their forums.  A moderator will generally answer you in a few hours and tell you which hotel they think it is and why they think it's that hotel.  For instance, where I booked, it is only one of 3 hotels in that Priceline area that offers a free breakfast and free parking and has a 90% positive rating.  Priceline and Hotwire also book "open" reservations so you can actually compare your opaque choice with another based on stars, percentage ratings, and amenities.  Your opaque reservation will also say something like:  This deal is a 54% savings.   You then go to the open reservation that you *think* is your hotel, look at the price, multiply by 54% and it should come up to the rate of your opaque option.  You might be a dollar off due to rounding.
> 
> For Disney resorts, one way to narrow it down is that they are one of few hotels in the Bonnet Creek Zone that has no resort fee (with the exception of the Swan/Dolphin).  Not saying they are the only ones without the fee but you can use other factors to narrow it down.  The value and moderates, for instance, won't offer a "bed choice" but a hotel will (King or two queens).
> 
> Again, it's not guaranteed but you can get pretty close.  But you have to be willing to settle for what you get so if your resort is super important, then don't do it.
> 
> Also, if you go through Better Bidding once you decide, they are always offering coupons if you just click the Hotwire/Priceline links through them, so I got an additional 5% off.  Some of their previous coupons were more than that.



Thank you!  This is exactly the kind of strategy I'm looking for.  I'm not super wedded to a particular hotel, but there are some I'd be excited about and others that would be a bit disappointing (but still okay).  I definitely need a bit more practice before I try booking this way.


----------



## Animal

ClapYourHands said:


> Thank you!  This is exactly the kind of strategy I'm looking for.  I'm not super wedded to a particular hotel, but there are some I'd be excited about and others that would be a bit disappointing (but still okay).  I definitely need a bit more practice before I try booking this way.


If you would like to get our input on what a priceline express hotel likely is, you're welcome to post the stats here and we can help ya out. zone, stars, number of reviews, rating, amenities, price, dates


----------



## jodybird511

Update for my $82/nt rate at Hilton Bonnet Creek--when we arrived on Tuesday, they informed us that we had received a complimentary upgrade to the Waldorf!  We had a GREAT stay!


----------



## robinb

Christine said:


> For Disney resorts, one way to narrow it down is that they are one of few hotels in the Bonnet Creek Zone that has no resort fee (with the exception of the Swan/Dolphin).


The Swan and Dolphin do have resort fees.  Is that what you meant?


----------



## Christine

robinb said:


> The Swan and Dolphin do have resort fees.  Is that what you meant?


Yes, that is what I meant.  The Disney hotels do not have resort fees, with the exception of the Swan and Dolphin (who do).


----------



## halfpintpeggy

jodybird511 said:


> Update for my $82/nt rate at Hilton Bonnet Creek--when we arrived on Tuesday, they informed us that we had received a complimentary upgrade to the Waldorf!  We had a GREAT stay!



Ohmygosh! Wow, bet you DID have a great stay!!!


----------



## Rich M

halfpintpeggy said:


> Ohmygosh! Wow, bet you DID have a great stay!!!



I am unfamiliar with those two hotels but are they on the same property?


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Rich M said:


> I am unfamiliar with those two hotels but are they on the same property?



Yes, basically they are. The OP was speaking about receiving an upgrade to the Waldorf Astoria, after getting a priceline deal of $82 a night for the Hilton Bonnet Creek. AMAZING SCORE! The Waldorf is one of 3 true luxury hotels when visiting WDW.


----------



## Rich M

jodybird511 said:


> Update for my $82/nt rate at Hilton Bonnet Creek--when we arrived on Tuesday, they informed us that we had received a complimentary upgrade to the Waldorf!  We had a GREAT stay!



Was that upgrade done by Hilton when you got there or was it by Priceline?


----------



## Animal

jodybird511 said:


> Update for my $82/nt rate at Hilton Bonnet Creek--when we arrived on Tuesday, they informed us that we had received a complimentary upgrade to the Waldorf!  We had a GREAT stay!


Wow. Just wow. You ALREADY had a fantastic deal going in. What you paid to stay in the WA was around the usual price differential between the WA and the Hilton. Well. Done.


----------



## keishashadow

Had $20 off hotmail email coupon for hotels over $100.  This week I was happy to book our first visit ever to the Dolphinfor $91 on Saturday, April 28th

At check out was offered opportunity to book both day prior & later for same rate, had to pass as we have other plans.

Naturally, taxes & fees will bump it up but all said will be in range of $150 which comes out $70 less than best discounted rate I could find for any of the all star resorts the same date!!!

I use hotwire & priceline often for a day here & there each trip, usually the first night to try & snag the Hyatt Regency attached to the airport. So nice to walk over for an early am flight.  Will say I have far more success with Hotwire.


----------



## robinb

keishashadow said:


> Had $20 off hotmail email coupon for hotels over $100.  This week I was happy to book our first visit ever to the Dolphinfor $91 on Saturday, April 28th
> 
> At check out was offered opportunity to book both day prior & later for same rate, had to pass as we have other plans.
> 
> Naturally, taxes & fees will bump it up but all said will be in range of $150 which comes out $70 less than best discounted rate I could find for any of the all star resorts the same date!!!
> 
> I use hotwire & priceline often for a day here & there each trip, usually the first night to try & snag the Hyatt Regency attached to the airport. So nice to walk over for an early am flight.  Will say I have far more success with Hotwire.


Congratulations!  The Swolphin is very nice.  You'll have to check out the Swan and Dolphin thread .


----------



## Rich M

keishashadow said:


> Had $20 off hotmail email coupon for hotels over $100.  This week I was happy to book our first visit ever to the Dolphinfor $91 on Saturday, April 28th
> 
> At check out was offered opportunity to book both day prior & later for same rate, had to pass as we have other plans.
> 
> Naturally, taxes & fees will bump it up but all said will be in range of $150 which comes out $70 less than best discounted rate I could find for any of the all star resorts the same date!!!
> 
> I use hotwire & priceline often for a day here & there each trip, usually the first night to try & snag the Hyatt Regency attached to the airport. So nice to walk over for an early am flight.  Will say I have far more success with Hotwire.



Was that as a hotwire hot rate without knowing the room or did you pick it?   What do you look for to get the hotel at the airport?


----------



## Animal

keishashadow said:


> Had $20 off hotmail email coupon for hotels over $100.  This week I was happy to book our first visit ever to the Dolphinfor $91 on Saturday, April 28th
> 
> At check out was offered opportunity to book both day prior & later for same rate, had to pass as we have other plans.
> 
> Naturally, taxes & fees will bump it up but all said will be in range of $150 which comes out $70 less than best discounted rate I could find for any of the all star resorts the same date!!!
> 
> I use hotwire & priceline often for a day here & there each trip, usually the first night to try & snag the Hyatt Regency attached to the airport. So nice to walk over for an early am flight.  Will say I have far more success with Hotwire.


Well done! Didn't even think about Hotwire/Priceline to book the MCO Hyatt. Fantastic property.


----------



## jodybird511

Thanks, guys.  I believe the upgrade was by Hilton--when I checked in, she said "we've given you a complimentary upgrade."  The two hotels are basically right next to one another, connected by a convention center.


----------



## keishashadow

Rich M said:


> Was that as a hotwire hot rate without knowing the room or did you pick it?   What do you look for to get the hotel at the airport?



A hot rate. I looked for recent wins on better bidding for month or so around my dates.  saw it came up recently.  Never noticed anything in the past for my dates that was close.  I have gotten both the Wyndham @ Bonnet Creek & the condos there in the past but always for a short stay, not more than 3 nights.

I then looked @ better bidding’s hotel list for bonnet creek.  You can clicke thru their direct link and see far more amenities than pop up on the standard hotwire page.

Lastly, i matched up the resort fee with list i googled.


----------



## keishashadow

Animal said:


> Well done! Didn't even think about Hotwire/Priceline to book the MCO Hyatt. Fantastic property.



Unfortunately, i’ve not seen the MCO property.  My home airport, PIT, has one too, it’s the one I can usually secure.


----------



## AshleyP13

So this isn't Priceline, but it's Hotwire. I booked a HotDeal at $70/night, 4* Bonnet Creek for 9/15-9/22. It ended up being the Walt Disney World Dolphin!! I'm sooooo excited!!


----------



## Rich M

AshleyP13 said:


> So this isn't Priceline, but it's Hotwire. I booked a HotDeal at $70/night, 4* Bonham Creek for 9/15-9/22. It ended up being the Walt Disney World Dolphin!! I'm sooooo excited!!



Wow what a great price. I am surprised you got that deal so far out. I found the best deals are usually closer to the date. So if I am looking to score something similar I need to look for 4 Star in Bonham Creek Area and not Disney Springs?


----------



## AshleyP13

Rich M said:


> Wow what a great price. I am surprised you got that deal so far out. I found the best deals are usually closer to the date. So if I am looking to score something similar I need to look for 4 Star in Bonham Creek Area and not Disney Springs?


Yes if you want Swan/Dolphin, look for Bonnet Creek area. I usually check both areas since I like some of the Disney Springs hotels too.

I'm surprised too! I've been checking pretty often and last week there weren't deals that good at all. So keep checking!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

AshleyP13 said:


> So this isn't Priceline, but it's Hotwire. I booked a HotDeal at $70/night, 4* Bonnet Creek for 9/15-9/22. It ended up being the Walt Disney World Dolphin!! I'm sooooo excited!!



Wow, SCORE!!!


----------



## Louie7080

removing post


----------



## Louie7080

AshleyP13 said:


> So this isn't Priceline, but it's Hotwire. I booked a HotDeal at $70/night, 4* Bonnet Creek for 9/15-9/22. It ended up being the Walt Disney World Dolphin!! I'm sooooo excited!!



Do you remember if the amenities listed Pets Allowed?  I saw an express deal (priceline not hotwire) last night - 3 nights with a mandatory fee of 94.50 (so 31.50 a night) but listed pets allowed and I didn't think they allowed dog (except service ones).  Better Bidding said it was Wyndham Bonnet Creek but they have a 25.00 resort fee not 31.50 so I am confused.


----------



## AshleyP13

Louie7080 said:


> Do you remember if the amenities listed Pets Allowed?  I saw an express deal (priceline not hotwire) last night - 3 nights with a mandatory fee of 94.50 (so 31.50 a night) but listed pets allowed and I didn't think they allowed dog (except service ones).  Better Bidding said it was Wyndham Bonnet Creek but they have a 25.00 resort fee not 31.50 so I am confused.


No mine didn’t say pets allowed. The resort fee isn’t best to go off of. It’s probably the Wyndham


----------



## Louie7080

AshleyP13 said:


> No mine didn’t say pets allowed. The resort fee isn’t best to go off of. It’s probably the Wyndham


Ok thanks though someone in post 722 here in this thread said that it would list pet friendly on both Hotwire and Priceline opaque listings but sounds like that isn't true.   I am so confused about the resort fees - many people here said that was a give away for the Swan/Dolphin.   I won't go for this deal, I don't want the Wydham Bonnet Creek especialy for 119 a night.


----------



## Louie7080

AshleyP13 said:


> No mine didn’t say pets allowed. The resort fee isn’t best to go off of. It’s probably the Wyndham



Thanks again for alerting me to resort fees not being a good way to pin down a hotel.  I was confused by this since I had read that is how many people conclude a Swalphin hotel, so I did some digging and am posting the below in case it helps out anyone else.

Better Bidding explains why resort fees aren't a good way to figure out a hotel:  

"Regarding the Resort Fees when _bidding_ on PRICELINE...

*The resort fee shown (if any) is the hotel in the zone of the star rating you're bidding with the highest resort fee, so PRICELINE is basically showing you a 'worst case scenario'*... the hotel you ultimately win may charge no resort fee at all (at which point there would be no resort fee to directly pay the hotel), the resort fee could be less (in which case you pay the lesser amount directly to the hotel), or it could be the amount shown (but never more)."


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Louie7080 said:


> Thanks again for alerting me to resort fees not being a good way to pin down a hotel.  I was confused by this since I had read that is how many people conclude a Swalphin hotel, so I did some digging and am posting the below in case it helps out anyone else.
> 
> Better Bidding explains why resort fees aren't a good way to figure out a hotel:
> 
> "Regarding the Resort Fees when _bidding_ on PRICELINE...
> 
> *The resort fee shown (if any) is the hotel in the zone of the star rating you're bidding with the highest resort fee, so PRICELINE is basically showing you a 'worst case scenario'*... the hotel you ultimately win may charge no resort fee at all (at which point there would be no resort fee to directly pay the hotel), the resort fee could be less (in which case you pay the lesser amount directly to the hotel), or it could be the amount shown (but never more)."



Thanks for sharing the info! As this states, "when bidding", curious if the same applies to the hot rate/express deals as well? I would think that those properties show the actual resort rate.


----------



## Louie7080

halfpintpeggy said:


> Thanks for sharing the info! As this states, "when bidding", curious if the same applies to the hot rate/express deals as well? I would think that those properties show the actual resort rate.


I believe that is correct.


----------



## HopperFan

jodybird511 said:


> Update for my $82/nt rate at Hilton Bonnet Creek--when we arrived on Tuesday, they informed us that we had received a complimentary upgrade to the Waldorf!  We had a GREAT stay!



WOW, that is a win!  



Rich M said:


> I am unfamiliar with those two hotels but are they on the same property?



They are not on Disney property but adjacent to it on a large parcel called Bonnet Creek that is being subdivided.  Hilton and Waldorf are both Hilton resorts on the same parcel side by side.  To get to them you have to drive on to Disney property (the land is boxed in by Disney and highways).

The property includes ...
- Wyndham Bonnet Creek ... Resort (Timeshare/condo) and Grand Hotel which share amenities
- Hilton and Waldorf Astoria Hotels which share amenities
- Golf Course
- Currently building a Marriott Hotel
- Land to expand

These are two hotels with conference area in middle.  Hilton to left, Waldorf to right.


----------



## ClapYourHands

HopperFan said:


> WOW, that is a win!
> 
> 
> 
> They are not on Disney property but adjacent to it on a large parcel called Bonnet Creek that is being subdivided.  Hilton and Waldorf are both Hilton resorts on the same parcel side by side.  To get to them you have to drive on to Disney property (the land is boxed in by Disney and highways).
> 
> The property includes ...
> - Wyndham Bonnet Creek ... Resort (Timeshare/condo) and Grand Hotel which share amenities
> - Hilton and Waldorf Astoria Hotels which share amenities
> - Golf Course
> - Currently building a Marriott Hotel
> - Land to expand
> 
> These are two hotels with conference area in middle.  Hilton to left, Waldorf to right.


Your reply says "Wyndham Bonnet Creek" but the picture and diagram say "Hilton Bonnet Creek" - they're not the same, right?


----------



## HopperFan

ClapYourHands said:


> Your reply says "Wyndham Bonnet Creek" but the picture and diagram say "Hilton Bonnet Creek" - they're not the same, right?




The PP I was responding to was asking if the two hotels, Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria were on the same property.  They were looking for a property that was in the Bonnet Creek Area.

My response was to list what properties are located on the Bonnet Creek land/parcels/area.  So my list, which includes the Wyndhams, is all the brands and amenities located in Bonnet Creek to differentiate it is all  not the same brand.  Bonnet Creek, as it is referred to, has Wyndhams, Hiltons and soon a Marriott.

The photo and map are of the Hilton and Waldorf that he was asking about, to show they are connected and on the same sub-parcel.


----------



## ClapYourHands

HopperFan said:


> The PP I was responding to was asking if the two hotels, Hilton Bonnet Creek and Waldorf Astoria were on the same property.  They were looking for a property that was in the Bonnet Creek Area.
> 
> My response was to list what properties are located on the Bonnet Creek land/parcels/area.  So my list, which includes the Wyndhams, is all the brands and amenities located in Bonnet Creek do differentiate it is all  not the same brand.  Bonnet Creek, as it is referred to, has Wyndhams, Hiltons and soon a Marriott.
> 
> The photo and map are of the Hilton and Waldorf that he was asking about, to show they are connected and on the same sub-parcel.



Got it!  Thank you!


----------



## guera

Hey DISer's 

Asking for some inside advice. We will be traveling to Orlando tomorrow for my kids cheerleading competition. We will be staying in a house with a few other families in the Windsor Westside development until Mon the 7th. At that time the other families are ending their trips but we are staying until Wed the 9th.
 I've used Hotwire hot rates with some good deals in the past, just wondering what me best strategy should be. Waiting until closer to the day, then booking? Hotwire vs Priceline? Is name your price a thing anymore? The best deal I've seen lately on hotwire is $86 for the 4 star, is that a good deal? 
Usually I'm a planner and don't like to wait for the last minute but I figured this time it is only 2 days and I might find something great, right? Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## Yarbogash

guera, I think you are already in the closest booking window I'd want to be in for getting that kind of deal. I've found in the past that too close and the deals can actually get worse.


----------



## Louie7080

guera said:


> Hey DISer's
> 
> Asking for some inside advice. We will be traveling to Orlando tomorrow for my kids cheerleading competition. We will be staying in a house with a few other families in the Windsor Westside development until Mon the 7th. At that time the other families are ending their trips but we are staying until Wed the 9th.
> I've used Hotwire hot rates with some good deals in the past, just wondering what me best strategy should be. Waiting until closer to the day, then booking? Hotwire vs Priceline? Is name your price a thing anymore? The best deal I've seen lately on hotwire is $86 for the 4 star, is that a good deal?
> Usually I'm a planner and don't like to wait for the last minute but I figured this time it is only 2 days and I might find something great, right? Thanks in advance for any insight!


There are some not so great 4 star hotels but it is probably at least a fair price, it just depends on which hotel.   I have seen Hotwire recently showing a choice of 4 hotels that a deal could be but you have to click on it -  did they have that on the page for the $86 hotel?  Also, try betterbidding dot com, they are good about figuring out hotels or at least narrowing it down for you.  Other things to consider as far as value are resort fees, parking fees, proxity, etc...    I recently booked a 4 star hotel, the B Resort with Mousesavers for 111, with the resort fee waved.  It gets good reviews, etc and so I feel that is a good deal.  Your $86 might have a 30 dollar or so resort fee and so would cost about the same as the B Resort I got, though if I were you, I would want to know which hotel it is first.   

Name your own price on Priceline is still a thing, I've never done it though.  

I have no insight to the best window to get the best deal.  I asked a moderator on betterbidding dot com that once and he told me there was no best time but I would think there would be a predictable window when there are the best deals.


----------



## whirlthepearl

Louie7080 said:


> There are some not so great 4 star hotels but it is probably at least a fair price, it just depends on which hotel.   I have seen Hotwire recently showing a choice of 4 hotels that a deal could be but you have to click on it -  did they have that on the page for the $86 hotel?  Also, try betterbidding dot com, they are good about figuring out hotels or at least narrowing it down for you.  Other things to consider as far as value are resort fees, parking fees, proxity, etc...    I recently booked a 4 star hotel, the B Resort with Mousesavers for 111, with the resort fee waved.  It gets good reviews, etc and so I feel that is a good deal.  Your $86 might have a 30 dollar or so resort fee and so would cost about the same as the B Resort I got, though if I were you, I would want to know which hotel it is first.



Just curious: how did you get the resort fee waived?? Thanks!


----------



## robinb

whirlthepearl said:


> Just curious: how did you get the resort fee waived?? Thanks!


Mousesavers runs specials all the time.  It was probably a promo through them.


----------



## Louie7080

whirlthepearl said:


> Just curious: how did you get the resort fee waived?? Thanks!


robinb is correct, I got a deal through mousesavers.  I  think that promo isn't active right now but they have others and from what I can gather they run the B resort deal off and on.  right now they have a new deal for Sheraton Vistana Resort Villas and Villages though I don't think those properties offer the same Disney perks as the B does.    Check out Mousesavers if you haven't already, the rates they offer are really great.

edit to add:  you might have to receive their email/newsletter to access all their offers. edit #2: actually I don't think you do, but receiving the email lets you know what the new specials are so that you don't have to click on each property.


----------



## whirlthepearl

Louie7080 said:


> robinb is correct, I got a deal through mousesavers.  I  think that promo isn't active right now but they have others and from what I can gather they run the B resort deal off and on.  right now they have a new deal for Sheraton Vistana Resort Villas and Villages though I don't think those properties offer the same Disney perks as the B does.    Check out Mousesavers if you haven't already, the rates they offer are really great.
> 
> edit to add:  you might have to receive their email/newsletter to access all their offers. edit #2: actually I don't think you do, but receiving the email lets you know what the new specials are so that you don't have to click on each property.



thanks!


----------



## HopperFan

Just looking in to a few days in July .... comparing values to some offsite as this is literally a bed/bath ..._ but DS1 loves Disney_.

Came across B Resort on Orbitz with *GREAT RATES*.  All is available from $69-92 a night and that $92 is a suite.  Of course you have to add parking and fees but even with that my rate for the suite in the tower is the same cost as a room at AllStar Sports.  UGH.


----------



## Louie7080

HopperFan said:


> Just looking in to a few days in July .... comparing values to some offsite as this is literally a bed/bath ..._ but DS1 loves Disney_.
> 
> Came across B Resort on Orbitz with *GREAT RATES*.  All is available from $69-92 a night and that $92 is a suite.  Of course you have to add parking and fees but even with that my rate for the suite in the tower is the same cost as a room at AllStar Sports.  UGH.


I found an opaque booking for B resort for 61 a night for some nights in June.  Am nearly 100% sure it is the B resort.


----------



## JillianS1128

hotels dot com had B Resort refundable ("captivating" level) for $69/night today (non-ref "chic" was $59!).

(June 16-21)

officially grabbed that for my first ever solo!


----------



## halfpintpeggy

JillianS1128 said:


> hotels dot com had B Resort refundable ("captivating" level) for $69/night today (non-ref "chic" was $59!).
> 
> (June 16-21)
> 
> officially grabbed that for my first ever solo!



Wow, terrific deal! Have a wonderful solo trip!!!


----------



## Louie7080

JillianS1128 said:


> hotels dot com had B Resort refundable ("captivating" level) for $69/night today (non-ref "chic" was $59!).
> 
> (June 16-21)
> 
> officially grabbed that for my first ever solo!


Did you check Orbitz?  They may have a refundable room a little less than hotels dot com if you prepay and use the 15% off code (SPRINGTIME).  Thanks to HopperFan I checked out Orbitz for the B resort for my dates in June and got a slightly better deal than mouse savers had.  I looked at Hotels dot com and for my dates Orbitz was a little less using the code also.


----------



## Louie7080

HopperFan said:


> Just looking in to a few days in July .... comparing values to some offsite as this is literally a bed/bath ..._ but DS1 loves Disney_.
> 
> Came across B Resort on Orbitz with *GREAT RATES*.  All is available from $69-92 a night and that $92 is a suite.  Of course you have to add parking and fees but even with that my rate for the suite in the tower is the same cost as a room at AllStar Sports.  UGH.


Thanks HopperFan for the tip!  I rebooked with Orbitz for the B resort for my June dates using the 15% off code and beat the Mouse Savers rate.


----------



## JillianS1128

Louie7080 said:


> Did you check Orbitz?  They may have a refundable room a little less than hotels dot com if you prepay and use the 15% off code (SPRINGTIME).  Thanks to HopperFan I checked out Orbitz for the B resort for my dates in June and got a slightly better deal than mouse savers had.  I looked at Hotels dot com and for my dates Orbitz was a little less using the code also.




I did, thanks! maybe I missed it, because it was showing about $104 for me- but thanks for the tip!


----------



## Louie7080

JillianS1128 said:


> I did, thanks! maybe I missed it, because it was showing about $104 for me- but thanks for the tip!


Your dates may list different prices but for mine Orbitz had the best deal.  Either way, the cost for the B resort is low.  Have fun!


----------



## Pipkin

I needed a last minute room and got the Holiday Inn at Disney Springs the day before for $72. Very pleased.


----------



## Adrianasmommy

Just booked the Towne Place Suites at Seaworld for 8/9-8/12 for $51/ night on priceline. Great deal. Regular price per night is currently $107.00.


----------



## Rjw615

Just got POFQ for $104 night 08/03-08/06 through Priceline Express. Looks like it’s August only though.

Look for 3.5 star Disney Springs area, keyword you are looking for is jazzy entertainment.

Looking at another at the end of August into September, says $109 night, “Large rooms mean plenty of space to relax or work here” 3.5 star in Disney Springs.

There’s no resort fee tacked on, savings of 24%, it has me thinking a Disney property. 08/31-09/03

Anybody booked that before and know what it is?


----------



## disneyguy07

Rjw615 said:


> Looking at another at the end of August into September, says $109 night, “Large rooms mean plenty of space to relax or work here” 3.5 star in Disney Springs.
> 
> There’s no resort fee tacked on, savings of 24%, it has me thinking a Disney property. 08/31-09/03
> 
> Anybody booked that before and know what it is?



I saw the 3.5 Disney Springs property earlier today and I'm pretty sure its the Embassy Suites.


----------



## disneyguy07

I forgot to add this yesterday, but seeing @Rjw615's post reminded me to add this... Yesterday, I was able to book Art of Animation for ($104/night) for a standard room (Little Mermaid section) for September 1-7. The property is listed as a 3 star resort in the Bonnet Creek area and is described as having "kid-focused colorful, fun indoor and outdoor spaces". Once you clicked on the resort, you also have the option to select a Family Suite for $224/night. As of this posting, the offer is still available on Priceline. 

Also, don't forget to sign up for the 10% off coupon on the Priceline homepage before purchasing. 

I'm excited to be able to try out a new resort for my upcoming trip -- especially considering the Little Mermaid section at AoA is almost always excluded from any kind of sale or discount that Disney offers directly.


----------



## Rjw615

I can also confirm the AoA Little Mermaid room that @disneyguy07 reported, we got it for $113 night 08/31-09/03 on Priceline Express. 

Our 5 y/o DD is super pumped for this one.


----------



## wareagle57

Rjw615 said:


> Just got POFQ for $104 night 08/03-08/06 through Priceline Express. Looks like it’s August only though.
> 
> Look for 3.5 star Disney Springs area, keyword you are looking for is jazzy entertainment.
> 
> Looking at another at the end of August into September, says $109 night, “Large rooms mean plenty of space to relax or work here” 3.5 star in Disney Springs.
> 
> There’s no resort fee tacked on, savings of 24%, it has me thinking a Disney property. 08/31-09/03
> 
> Anybody booked that before and know what it is?



Where do I look for the "key words"? Are there any other key words to look for on other hotels? What are the other "areas" to search in to try and get a Disney hotel? We need to add a day on to the front of our trip due to flight availability, so we'd like to add on as cheap as possible but still have our first night be at a Disney hotel so we can still use ME.


----------



## mercydisney

do you have to pay additional fees at the resort if they charge you or is the fee included in the resort fee once you book a hotel


----------



## disneyguy07

mercydisney said:


> do you have to pay additional fees at the resort if they charge you or is the fee included in the resort fee once you book a hotel



Priceline will show you any resort fees prior to booking. They typically refer to them as "Mandatory Fees". They are paid directly to the hotel/resort upon check-in.


----------



## PolyRob

wareagle57 said:


> Where do I look for the "key words"? Are there any other key words to look for on other hotels? What are the other "areas" to search in to try and get a Disney hotel? We need to add a day on to the front of our trip due to flight availability, so we'd like to add on as cheap as possible but still have our first night be at a Disney hotel so we can still use ME.


Click on "map," and then look under details:



I originally had POFQ booked these dates under a bounceback and had to cancel. This would have been an awesome rate!


----------



## dlavender

PolyRob said:


> Click on "map," and then look under details:
> 
> View attachment 340364
> 
> I originally had POFQ booked these dates under a bounceback and had to cancel. This would have been an awesome rate!



Thank you!  I can confirm that is the POR!  See below, just booked for this Saturday. $105/night!


----------



## vleeth

I'm loving these prices.  I hope they keep doing this.


----------



## SWofDisorder

Help, I am a total newbie and I would like to book from Aug 28 to Sept 2nd and would love a Disney hotel for less.  Do we still get magic  bands and what should I look for to get POFQ?  Or just a good hotel?  Is there a cheat sheet with what you will get with certain words?  I am looking now for Jazzy but finding nothing at all.


----------



## iivye

SWofDisorder said:


> Help, I am a total newbie and I would like to book from Aug 28 to Sept 2nd and would love a Disney hotel for less. Do we still get magic bands and what should I look for to get POFQ? Or just a good hotel? Is there a cheat sheet with what you will get with certain words? I am looking now for Jazzy but finding nothing at all.



This list of descriptions is in the Priceline thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/priceline-express-deals.3598657/page-35#post-59548753

For your dates I see AOA for $108 a night in express deals

Regular booking for Priceline has POFQ at $189 a night


----------



## vleeth

I'm guessing that's for Little Mermaid?  What would it say differently if it was a suite?


----------



## vleeth

Nevermind.  Found the option on the next page.


----------



## SWofDisorder

Thank you so much for list of cheat words, that was great help.  I am going to look at priceline again.


----------



## SWofDisorder

iivye said:


> This list of descriptions is in the Priceline thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/priceline-express-deals.3598657/page-35#post-59548753
> 
> For your dates I see AOA for $108 a night in express deals
> 
> Regular booking for Priceline has POFQ at $189 a night



Thank you so very much for the cheat sheet.  Now I found the AOA for $109 and it does say the exact words as the cheat sheet.  But when I click on it to book it says it has a fridge and free wifi.  Is it really AOA?  I would hate to get anything less.

https://www.priceline.com/stay/chec...?searchType=CITY&page=1&dealType=EXPRESS_DEAL


----------



## halfpintpeggy

SWofDisorder said:


> Thank you so very much for the cheat sheet.  Now I found the AOA for $109 and it does say the exact words as the cheat sheet.  But when I click on it to book it says it has a fridge and free wifi.  Is it really AOA?  I would hate to get anything less.
> 
> https://www.priceline.com/stay/checkout/express/2018-08-28/2018-09-02/1/B85CCF058DE5D77A1A729B24306116BADFBDF84FC3212F9FB2064B0F0748953F6558BEE93447882B5B9366C997EEFCB4617611B44390B85AF74B11991F02F49DE2D0334C50D5492E/1/?currency-code=USD&country-code=BG&tax-display-mode=false&du=0&cqdp=109.00&iid=1&returnUrl=/stay/search/hotels/3000096321/20180828/20180902/1/?searchType=CITY&page=1&dealType=EXPRESS_DEAL



All of the WDW rooms have fridges now, don’t they?


----------



## iivye

SWofDisorder said:


> Thank you so very much for the cheat sheet. Now I found the AOA for $109 and it does say the exact words as the cheat sheet. But when I click on it to book it says it has a fridge and free wifi. Is it really AOA? I would hate to get anything less.



There is no way to be 100% sure but those who have posted booking the hotel with that description have gotten AoA.


----------



## MarBee

halfpintpeggy said:


> All of the WDW rooms have fridges now, don’t they?


Yup


----------



## Jamie Davis

SWofDisorder said:


> Thank you so very much for the cheat sheet.  Now I found the AOA for $109 and it does say the exact words as the cheat sheet.  But when I click on it to book it says it has a fridge and free wifi.  Is it really AOA?  I would hate to get anything less.
> 
> https://www.priceline.com/stay/checkout/express/2018-08-28/2018-09-02/1/B85CCF058DE5D77A1A729B24306116BADFBDF84FC3212F9FB2064B0F0748953F6558BEE93447882B5B9366C997EEFCB4617611B44390B85AF74B11991F02F49DE2D0334C50D5492E/1/?currency-code=USD&country-code=BG&tax-display-mode=false&du=0&cqdp=109.00&iid=1&returnUrl=/stay/search/hotels/3000096321/20180828/20180902/1/?searchType=CITY&page=1&dealType=EXPRESS_DEAL



This is the exact thing it said for me when I booked and it was AOA.


----------



## Louie7080

Curious hotwire hotdeal rate:
A 3.5 star Bonnet Creek hotel for 104 a night for 10-26 to 10-29, 2018
Amenities:
Airport shuttle Business center Fitness center Pool(s) Resort Restaurant(s)  Smoke-free rooms

When I clicked on the red book it button to see *added taxes* (and maybe resort fees since none were listed) they *added up to 344 for 3 nights*!  Not including a resort fee, just tax recovery fees ("The taxes are tax recovery charges Hotwire pays to its vendors (e.g. hotels); for details, please see our Terms of Use. We retain our service fees as compensation in servicing your travel reservation.. ) That is an additional $121+ a night over the 104 nightly rate.  Never knew about that hotwire/vendor charges this kind of tax before nor did I imagine that that any extra fee hotwire charged would be that high.  I had thought this hotel was Coronado Springs because of the star rating and airport shuttle and thought this would be a good deal but not with that tax recovery fee.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Louie7080 said:


> Curious hotwire hotdeal rate:
> A 3.5 star Bonnet Creek hotel for 104 a night for 10-26 to 10-29, 2018
> Amenities:
> Airport shuttle Business center Fitness center Pool(s) Resort Restaurant(s)  Smoke-free rooms
> 
> When I clicked on the red book it button to see *added taxes* (and maybe resort fees since none were listed) they *added up to 344 for 3 nights*!  Not including a resort fee, just tax recovery fees ("The taxes are tax recovery charges Hotwire pays to its vendors (e.g. hotels); for details, please see our Terms of Use. We retain our service fees as compensation in servicing your travel reservation.. ) That is an additional $121+ a night over the 104 nightly rate.  Never knew about that hotwire/vendor charges this kind of tax before nor did I imagine that that any extra fee hotwire charged would be that high.  I had thought this hotel was Coronado Springs because of the star rating and airport shuttle and thought this would be a good deal but not with that tax recovery fee.



I would call hotwire with the reference # for this hotel & ask them what's going on. In my experience, they've been very helpful with giving out information regarding their deals. They normally will even tell you which hotel it is.


----------



## Yarbogash

Louie7080 said:


> Curious hotwire hotdeal rate:
> A 3.5 star Bonnet Creek hotel for 104 a night for 10-26 to 10-29, 2018
> Amenities:
> Airport shuttle Business center Fitness center Pool(s) Resort Restaurant(s)  Smoke-free rooms
> 
> When I clicked on the red book it button to see *added taxes* (and maybe resort fees since none were listed) they *added up to 344 for 3 nights*!  Not including a resort fee, just tax recovery fees ("The taxes are tax recovery charges Hotwire pays to its vendors (e.g. hotels); for details, please see our Terms of Use. We retain our service fees as compensation in servicing your travel reservation.. ) That is an additional $121+ a night over the 104 nightly rate.  Never knew about that hotwire/vendor charges this kind of tax before nor did I imagine that that any extra fee hotwire charged would be that high.  I had thought this hotel was Coronado Springs because of the star rating and airport shuttle and thought this would be a good deal but not with that tax recovery fee.



Last year around this time there were a few Disney resorts on Cheaptickets and Expedia that were offering meals included and charging for the dining plan in the taxes and fees. You did not need park tickets to get this. After tinkering with this reservation I think it might be the same offer.


----------



## Louie7080

Yarbogash said:


> Last year around this time there were a few
> 
> 
> Last year around this time there were a few Disney resorts on Cheaptickets and Expedia that were offering meals included and charging for the dining plan in the taxes and fees. You did not need park tickets to get this. After tinkering with this reservation I think it might be the same offer.


Thanks for the tip!  That would explain alot.  I did call Hotwire and they are going to get back to me if that fee of 121 a night was an error or not but it might take 5 days.  That isn't going to be of consequence for me though since I actually just got Coronado for 105 a night through priceline (not express) for a total of 410!  Betterbidding alerted me to the deal which priceline must have just added later today because I checked around 2pm today and it wasn't there then - just goes to show you not might not just want to check once a day but several.


----------



## Louie7080

halfpintpeggy said:


> I would call hotwire with the reference # for this hotel & ask them what's going on. In my experience, they've been very helpful with giving out information regarding their deals. They normally will even tell you which hotel it is.


Thanks for the suggestion.  So I did call and the rep said she couldn't tell me much more but would submit my inquiry to whether or not the tax fee was an error or not and they would get back to me though could take 5 days.  In the mean time, better bidding dot com alerted me to a priceline deal for coronado for 105 a night, total of 410 for 3 nights so I went for that.   I am stoked!  Hope the construction isn't too impactful - looking at some youtube videos from just a couple weeks ago I think the resort will still be beautiful next weekend.


----------



## halfpintpeggy

Louie7080 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  So I did call and the rep said she couldn't tell me much more but would submit my inquiry to whether or not the tax fee was an error or not and they would get back to me though could take 5 days.  In the mean time, better bidding dot com alerted me to a priceline deal for coronado for 105 a night, total of 410 for 3 nights so I went for that.   I am stoked!  Hope the construction isn't too impactful - looking at some youtube videos from just a couple weeks ago I think the resort will still be beautiful next weekend.



Oh that's great - hope you have a wonderful time! Please update us on what info hotwire tells you regarding the "tax fee."


----------



## Louie7080

halfpintpeggy said:


> Oh that's great - hope you have a wonderful time! Please update us on what info hotwire tells you regarding the "tax fee."


Thank you!  I will post a comment if hotwire gets back on the high tacked on fee to me, though I think yarbogash is probably correct about them including the dining plan into "tax recovery fees".    Many thanks to the thoughts on this!


----------



## HopperFan

Thought I would share here from Len of Touring Plans Twitter
 since Priceline Express has been discussed ...



*Len Testa‏ @LenTesta*

If you've had a recent Priceline Express reservation at a Disney resort cancelled, please get in touch: len@touringplans.com. (I've heard of one. Trying to see how often it happens.)

11:44 AM - 28 Oct 2018


----------



## halfpintpeggy

HopperFan said:


> Thought I would share here from Len of Touring Plans Twitter
> since Priceline Express has been discussed ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Len Testa‏ @LenTesta*
> 
> If you've had a recent Priceline Express reservation at a Disney resort cancelled, please get in touch: len@touringplans.com. (I've heard of one. Trying to see how often it happens.)
> 
> 11:44 AM - 28 Oct 2018



Haven't heard of any being cancelled prior to this, interesting!


----------



## MIChessGuy

HopperFan said:


> Thought I would share here from Len of Touring Plans Twitter
> since Priceline Express has been discussed ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Len Testa‏ @LenTesta*
> 
> If you've had a recent Priceline Express reservation at a Disney resort cancelled, please get in touch: len@touringplans.com. (I've heard of one. Trying to see how often it happens.)
> 
> 11:44 AM - 28 Oct 2018


I read about the Hotel Canary thing on the Touring Plans blog.  It did have a certain 'too good to be true' aspect to it.


----------



## Lewisc

Priceline Express offers a room for 2. A hotel has the right to charge whatever they want for extra guests, even kids. They also have the right to refuse the family without a refund. 
Most hotels in disney area sleep 4. I haven't read of any issues but ymmv.


----------



## MarBee

Just curious, do any of the Universal Lowes hotels ever show up on Priceline (or a similar site?)


----------



## Lisa_M

I'm so excited!  I just got Coronado Springs on a Priceline Express Deal for $82/night in Feb!!!  Time to cancel my ASSports reservation!


----------



## Ariel1014

Lisa_M said:


> I'm so excited!  I just got Coronado Springs on a Priceline Express Deal for $82/night in Feb!!!  Time to cancel my ASSports reservation!


Thats a great price!  I am new to the Priceline/Hotwire aspect and looking for a quick trip in January.  I already have a room booked through Disney @ Pop but maybe I should check these deals out!


----------



## Nsaudra

Yes  this is ours from hotwire, but I was told that it does not come with express passes . 
For this hotel offer: 4* HOTWIRE Universal Orlando Resort for $160.00 Free Internet Pet Friendly Smoke Free Fitness Pool Restaurant Business Hi-Speed Internet =
=> Universal's Loews Sapphire Falls Resort


----------



## MIChessGuy

Nsaudra said:


> Yes  this is ours from hotwire, but I was told that it does not come with express passes .
> For this hotel offer: 4* HOTWIRE Universal Orlando Resort for $160.00 Free Internet Pet Friendly Smoke Free Fitness Pool Restaurant Business Hi-Speed Internet =
> => Universal's Loews Sapphire Falls Resort



My recollection is that only the "big three" at Universal Orlando include the express pass: Portofino Bay, Hard Rock, and Royal Pacific.  The other hotels, including the one you got, do not include it.  Maybe they will reconsider that as more on-site hotels are built.


----------



## MarBee

MIChessGuy said:


> My recollection is that only the "big three" at Universal Orlando include the express pass: Portofino Bay, Hard Rock, and Royal Pacific.  The other hotels, including the one you got, do not include it.  Maybe they will reconsider that as more on-site hotels are built.


You are correct.  Royal Pacific is the “lowest” hotel you can get there that comes with express pass.  Cabana Bay and Sapphire Falls do not include it.


----------



## 1911

MarBee said:


> Just curious, do any of the Universal Lowes hotels ever show up on Priceline (or a similar site?)



I have seen saphire falls and portofino bay show up on hotwire,the room options give them away. the deals I found looked good until you add the "extra fees" in.
for example saphire falls is 160 a night plus fees,orlando hotels have 12.5 percent added for taxes and such.hot wire adds another 11 percent to get their money for booking. for my stay it came out to just about the stay more save more rate direct through universal.


----------



## Lewisc

MIChessGuy said:


> My recollection is that only the "big three" at Universal Orlando include the express pass: Portofino Bay, Hard Rock, and Royal Pacific.  The other hotels, including the one you got, do not include it.  Maybe they will reconsider that as more on-site hotels are built.


Universal sells express passes. JMO, Universal is more likely to limit or eliminate express passes from the original 3 hotels then extend the benefit to additional hotels.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

I'm sort of new to Priceline. I've been using Express Deals to book short trips around me, but now looking into using it for a Labor Day Disney trip. With the release of the Disney sale yesterday, Yacht Club is only about $30 more than the Dolphin so I've been stalking to see if the Dolphin pops up cheaper as an Express Deal. I've been trying to do some research about the "Name Your Own Price" thing on Priceline. Has anyone got the Swan or Dolphin by bidding on a 4.5 star in the Bonnet Creek area? I'm nervous I'll get "upgraded" to the 5 star Waldrof Astoria. We just want to be in the Epcot area.


----------



## bawamz

PolyRob said:


> Click on "map," and then look under details:
> 
> View attachment 340364
> 
> I originally had POFQ booked these dates under a bounceback and had to cancel. This would have been an awesome rate!




I looked under map and details and it doesn't give the keywords only the text underneath. Has priceline changed or am I still missing something?


----------



## SCDizFan

I got the B Resort, Disney Springs, 1/20/1/23 for $61 per night not including resort fee and taxes on Hotwire.  Four Stars, Disney Springs area.


----------



## tlmadden73

Question on a Priceline deal I saw:

Express deal for "MainGate West" area (the area around 192 just west of World Drive) ... a THREE star hotel for only $34 night on a a Saturday night near end of March. 

That seems to good to be true? What sort of "3-star" hotels are in that area and why would one of them be willing to sell a night for cheaper than you can find most roach motels? 

I don't know the 3-star hotels in that area, but doesn't seem like it would be many:

What makes a hotel 3-stars in the Orlando area? I am used to a 3-star hotel being like a Courtyard Marriot or something like that and seems "to good to be true" to be able to get a 3-star hotel. 

At that price .. you'd figure it would be one VERY specific hotel. Any idea which that may be? There seems to be 16 "3-star" hotels in the Maingate West area according to Priceline.


----------



## CJK

tlmadden73 said:


> Question on a Priceline deal I saw:
> 
> Express deal for "MainGate West" area (the area around 192 just west of World Drive) ... a THREE star hotel for only $34 night on a a Saturday night near end of March.
> 
> That seems to good to be true? What sort of "3-star" hotels are in that area and why would one of them be willing to sell a night for cheaper than you can find most roach motels?
> 
> I don't know the 3-star hotels in that area, but doesn't seem like it would be many:
> 
> What makes a hotel 3-stars in the Orlando area? I am used to a 3-star hotel being like a Courtyard Marriot or something like that and seems "to good to be true" to be able to get a 3-star hotel.
> 
> At that price .. you'd figure it would be one VERY specific hotel. Any idea which that may be? There seems to be 16 "3-star" hotels in the Maingate West area according to Priceline.


It may be the Red Lion hotel on 192. I consider it a hidden gem. It's in that area, and it's a 3 star hotel. The hotel may not be much to look at, but the rooms were recently renovated and are very well appointed. Keurigs in each room, comfortable beds, etc... If it's that hotel, this is a great deal. We have stayed there about 5 times over the years (when on a budget and not wanting to stay on property), and we've always been pleased. You can't get much closer to being onsite!


----------



## tlmadden73

CJK said:


> It may be the Red Lion hotel on 192. I consider it a hidden gem. It's in that area, and it's a 3 star hotel. The hotel may not be much to look at, but the rooms were recently renovated and are very well appointed. Keurigs in each room, comfortable beds, etc... If it's that hotel, this is a great deal. We have stayed there about 5 times over the years (when on a budget and not wanting to stay on property), and we've always been pleased. You can't get much closer to being onsite!


Thanks. After looking, that seems it may be the case. I am not too picky as long as the hotel isn't "seedy" or a "roach motel" .. which seems unlikely if it is categorized as 3 stars. 

I may go for it since I am just looking for 1-night stay before going on property -- but if the quality and price of these hotels are pretty decent, I may reconsider staying onsite for the next trip.


----------



## mercydisney

Are their any priceline discount codes?


----------



## iivye

mercydisney said:


> Are their any priceline discount codes?



People post them on the Priceline Express Deals thread.


----------



## mercydisney

iivye said:


> People post them on the Priceline Express Deals thread.


Thank You!!


----------



## Nsaudra

MarBee said:


> Just curious, do any of the Universal Lowes hotels ever show up on Priceline (or a similar site?)


Yes.


----------



## Nsaudra

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I'm sort of new to Priceline. I've been using Express Deals to book short trips around me, but now looking into using it for a Labor Day Disney trip. With the release of the Disney sale yesterday, Yacht Club is only about $30 more than the Dolphin so I've been stalking to see if the Dolphin pops up cheaper as an Express Deal. I've been trying to do some research about the "Name Your Own Price" thing on Priceline. Has anyone got the Swan or Dolphin by bidding on a 4.5 star in the Bonnet Creek area? I'm nervous I'll get "upgraded" to the 5 star Waldrof Astoria. We just want to be in the Epcot area.


 I really have had luck using betterbidder website  everthing they have decided has been right


----------



## CRSTEPHE

What should I look for if I want to find an Express Deal for Swan or Dolphin?


----------



## ClapYourHands

CRSTEPHE said:


> What should I look for if I want to find an Express Deal for Swan or Dolphin?



Make sure you're looking in the Bonnet Creek area.  4 Stars on Hotwire, though on Priceline it looks like they classify Dolphin as 4-stars and Swan as 4.5 stars (not sure if this carries over to blind booking). Resort fee of $34 (might say $33 but it rounds up to $34).  A give away for Dolphin is the double beds; all other 4-star hotels in this area will be at least queens.

The closest in terms of amenities are Wyndham Grand and Hilton, so looking at resort fees will help.  Wyndham Grand has a $36 resort fee, and the Hilton Orlando Bonnet Creek has a whopping $45 resort fee.


----------



## kalynn

CRSTEPHE said:


> What should I look for if I want to find an Express Deal for Swan or Dolphin?


According to http://www.hoteldealsrevealed.com/hotelinventory/priceline/fl/orlando, the Dolphin Resort is 4 1/2 stars on Priceline Express Deal.  It has the following amenities: Business Center, Restaurant, Free Internet, Indoor or Outdoor Pool, Fitness Center, No Smoking Rooms/Facilities.  It is rare that Swan or Dolphin come up on Priceline.


----------



## Pluto777

It appears Priceline does not allow a search to include more than 2 per room - I want to be sure before I buy a room so that a family with kids will be forced to buy a second room (if available) in the event that a mistake is made. I believe Hotwire allows this feature in its search but I don't see it on Priceline. Am I just missing something?


----------



## ClapYourHands

Pluto777 said:


> It appears Priceline does not allow a search to include more than 2 per room - I want to be sure before I buy a room so that a family with kids will be forced to buy a second room (if available) in the event that a mistake is made. I believe Hotwire allows this feature in its search but I don't see it on Priceline. Am I just missing something?



Not missing anything.  Priceline does 2-person occupancy max.  Now, it's likely that the room will come with the standard 4-person occupancy, but it's not guaranteed.  Usually rooms with two double (or queen) beds are more common than king beds, so the chances are good that a family of 4 will be accommodate without problem.  If you need the peace of mind, though, use hotwire or book a known (not obscured) hotel.


----------



## Louie7080

kalynn said:


> According to http://www.hoteldealsrevealed.com/hotelinventory/priceline/fl/orlando, the Dolphin Resort is 4 1/2 stars on Priceline Express Deal.  It has the following amenities: Business Center, Restaurant, Free Internet, Indoor or Outdoor Pool, Fitness Center, No Smoking Rooms/Facilities.  It is rare that Swan or Dolphin come up on Priceline.



If you go to priceline Dolphin is 4 stars and the Swan is 4.5.   For quick access to priceline listings for Disney resorts including the Swan and dolphin use JJT's website.  There you can enter dates to look for PE deals for Bonnet Creek and Disney Springs and if you scroll down he has links for all the Disney hotels.   His site makes searching for this info fast.   I actually think that the Swan and Dolphin come up as a PE deal more often than many other Disney hotels, but I don't have any stats to back that up.  If anyone cares too, besides postings here you can look at old blog posts by JJT on the touringplans blog to see what deals he has found in the past to get an idea of what has been offered.  Sadly I think Disney PE deals are going to dry up for awhile but I hope not


----------



## Pluto777

ClapYourHands said:


> Not missing anything.  Priceline does 2-person occupancy max.  Now, it's likely that the room will come with the standard 4-person occupancy, but it's not guaranteed.  Usually rooms with two double (or queen) beds are more common than king beds, so the chances are good that a family of 4 will be accommodate without problem.  If you need the peace of mind, though, use hotwire or book a known (not obscured) hotel.


Yeah thats what I thought, thanks. Guess I'll have to stick with Hotwire to be safe. Honestly it's a shame because I would like to use priceline, but I don't know why they won't at least let someone know the # of guest options?


----------



## OSUZorba

Just found AoA suites for August 23rd. $215/nt


----------



## PrincessNelly

Just curious if anyone has ever gotten the Swan/Dolphin via "name your own price"?


----------



## robinb

PrincessNelly said:


> Just curious if anyone has ever gotten the Swan/Dolphin via "name your own price"?


I would be hesitant to do that because you could get ANY 4* in the Bonnet Creek area when you bid.   I would pay a bit more and more certain using Priceline Express and Hotel Canary.


----------



## MarBee

robinb said:


> I would be hesitant to do that because you could get ANY 4* in the Bonnet Creek area when you bid.   I would pay a bit more and more certain using Priceline Express and Hotel Canary.


I’ve never even attempted the NYOP tool, so forgive me if this is a dumb question, but could you guaranteed Swan by bidding on a 4.5 star hotel in Bonnet Creek?


----------



## robinb

MarBee said:


> I’ve never even attempted the NYOP tool, so forgive me if this is a dumb question, but could you guaranteed Swan by bidding on a 4.5 star hotel in Bonnet Creek?


No.  You could possibly be upgraded to a 5* since you're really bidding 4.5* or above.  Of course, those 5*'s are pretty good.  If you bid on a 4* there are many others that can come up too.


----------



## PrincessNelly

robinb said:


> I would be hesitant to do that because you could get ANY 4* in the Bonnet Creek area when you bid.   I would pay a bit more and more certain using Priceline Express and Hotel Canary.



It's showing 4.5 star, is there another 4.5 star resort in the bonnet creek area?


----------



## PrincessNelly

robinb said:


> No.  You could possibly be upgraded to a 5* since you're really bidding 4.5* or above.  Of course, those 5*'s are pretty good.  If you bid on a 4* there are many others that can come up too.


Do the resort fees matter? Is there ever a chance where you end up at a resort with higher resort fees than shown? It seems to show the Swan/Dolphin fees when selecting 4.5 stars.

The two 5 star resorts have higher fees


----------



## robinb

PrincessNelly said:


> Do the resort fees matter? Is there ever a chance where you end up at a resort with higher resort fees than shown? It seems to show the Swan/Dolphin fees when selecting 4.5 stars.
> 
> The two 5 star resorts have higher fees


The resort fees are beside the point.  IIRC they do not disclose resort fees in the NYOP tool until you already booked the hotel.  In any case, you can still be upgraded to a 5* hotel.  Now, they're both very nice but if you have your heart set on the Swan you are NOT guaranteed to get it.  You do have a pretty good chance to get the Swan if it's available on both the regular booking tool and the the Express booking tools.

If you're going to do it, brush up on rebidding using areas without 4.5* or 5* hotels.


----------



## PrincessNelly

robinb said:


> The resort fees are beside the point.  IIRC they do not disclose resort fees in the NYOP tool until you already booked the hotel.  In any case, you can still be upgraded to a 5* hotel.  Now, they're both very nice but if you have your heart set on the Swan you are NOT guaranteed to get it.  You do have a pretty good chance to get the Swan if it's available on both the regular booking tool and the the Express booking tools.
> 
> If you're going to do it, brush up on rebidding using areas without 4.5* or 5* hotels.


This is just an example but it does show a resort fee in the NYOP tool and it says the cost will not exceed the total shown even though the fees are an estimate. 

I'm okay with not getting the Swan or Dolphin. I am just trying to understand how name your own price works. Thank you


----------



## robinb

PrincessNelly said:


> This is just an example but it does show a resort fee in the NYOP tool and it says the cost will not exceed the total shown even though the fees are an estimate.
> 
> I'm okay with not getting the Swan or Dolphin. I am just trying to understand how name your own price works. Thank you


Thanks, that's new.  I have not bid the NYOP in years but I used to be a moderator on a website that specialized in PL bidding.

Read this for an explanation of how to bid:
https://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=16


----------



## PrincessNelly

robinb said:


> Thanks, that's new.  I have not bid the NYOP in years but I used to be a moderator on a website that specialized in PL bidding.
> 
> Read this for an explanation of how to bid:
> https://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=16


Thank you


----------



## babyruth

Well this thread was my late night reading last night lol. So if I understand the strategy correctly I should book whatever Disney resort that we’d like to stay at through them, book my fast passes, install hotel canary, then 4/6 weeks before our stay start checking to see if we can get a better rate and if so add the reservation to MDE before canceling the original?


----------



## ClapYourHands

babyruth said:


> Well this thread was my late night reading last night lol. So if I understand the strategy correctly I should book whatever Disney resort that we’d like to stay at through them, book my fast passes, install hotel canary, then 4/6 weeks before our stay start checking to see if we can get a better rate and if so add the reservation to MDE before canceling the original?


 
Accurate summary!  I wonder if we should just make this the sticky on the first page of the thread!


----------



## Rich M

I need one day before my Disney World reservation kicks in on Dec 8th.  So I am looking for Dec 7th.  When does everyone recommend I start looking for a possible Dec 7th deal?


----------



## Scalemaster34

Rich M said:


> I need one day before my Disney World reservation kicks in on Dec 8th.  So I am looking for Dec 7th.  When does everyone recommend I start looking for a possible Dec 7th deal?



Generally it's 4 - 6 weeks out.... but doesn't hurt to look sooner for deals.

It's all based on availability....  your one issue might be with the Rise of Resistance attraction opening around that time.


----------



## traveljunkie2

I’m attending a conference at an Epcot resort in April. The conference hotel rooms are sold out, so I’m looking for alternatives.  Would WBC be a good option?  I’ll have a rental car, and it’s just me.  I’m hoping to get to one or two parks while I’m there!

I’ve been to WDW with my family 3 times (last in 2014).  I’m familiar with the area.  We always stayed offsite (Windsor Hills).  If you were taking a solo trip and trying to stay under $127/nt where would you stay?


----------



## keishashadow

Via hotwire, just grabbed the Caribe Royale (5 days out) at $85 plus tax & fees.  Woot

Valentine’s Day/daytona race/president day weekend

The pickings were decided slim to none, nothing open at WDW & the less popular 3 star DTD hotels were in the $300+ a night range

Hotel canary hasn’t been working for me on chrome w/priceline & I didn’t see anything that matched the CR on it.


----------



## keishashadow

traveljunkie2 said:


> I’m attending a conference at an Epcot resort in April. The conference hotel rooms are sold out, so I’m looking for alternatives.  Would WBC be a good option?  I’ll have a rental car, and it’s just me.  I’m hoping to get to one or two parks while I’m there!
> 
> I’ve been to WDW with my family 3 times (last in 2014).  I’m familiar with the area.  We always stayed offsite (Windsor Hills).  If you were taking a solo trip and trying to stay under $127/nt where would you stay?


I love staying the WBC timeshare section.  No parking or resort fee . 

the Wyndham Grand has both parking fees (garage) & high resort fee to factor into any pricing you do see.  It comes up often on hotwire.

If staying at least 3 nights you might want to price your dates on VRBO for a starting point.  We always go thru the same company to rent who price matches their competition.  The we love WBC thread has recommendations, etc.


----------



## Ashleybs

If buying on Priceline for Hilton brand hotel can you use a Hilton gift card?


----------



## ClapYourHands

Ashleybs said:


> If buying on Priceline for Hilton brand hotel can you use a Hilton gift card?


No. Just like if you get a Disney hotel you can’t use a Disney gift card.


----------



## Hisgirl

We went in Feb and I was seeing a lot of Swan & Dolphin on PLE and HW. However, there were so many extra fees, extra person, extra this and that. I called the Swan directly and booked a rate with a senior discount that was cheaper than what I was seeing on PL and HW. It also gave me more lee-way in case we wanted to cancel. Just a thought...


----------



## Aurora_Disney

keishashadow said:


> I love staying the WBC timeshare section.  No parking or resort fee .
> 
> the Wyndham Grand has both parking fees (garage) & high resort fee to factor into any pricing you do see.  It comes up often on hotwire.
> 
> If staying at least 3 nights you might want to price your dates on VRBO for a starting point.  We always go thru the same company to rent who price matches their competition.  The we love WBC thread has recommendations, etc.


 
Are you referring to the Orlando Bonnet Creek?   I found this one The Orlando Bonnet Creek by Resortshare on priceline.  Pretty good price if no resort fee or parking fee.  I'm guessing no shuttles?  Also, do they push you to watch a timeshare presentation? Any info on this hotel would be greatly appreciated


----------



## keishashadow

Aurora_Disney said:


> Are you referring to the Orlando Bonnet Creek?   I found this one The Orlando Bonnet Creek by Resortshare on priceline.  Pretty good price if no resort fee or parking fee.  I'm guessing no shuttles?  Also, do they push you to watch a timeshare presentation? Any info on this hotel would be greatly appreciated


That may be a private owner selling the TS units.  Same as you’d see on VRBO, etc.

One section is the Wyndham grande, you pay resort fee & parking (should see it pop up under fees)

More rarely the TS Wyndham Bonnet Creek will show up on Priceline. 

There are shuttles, I believe there is a fee.  

There is a thread here devoted to Wyndham Bonnet Creek, lots of information & helpful DISers.

I’d Carefully  check out that particular vendor to see if any presentation restrictions.


----------



## jsmla

Aurora_Disney said:


> Are you referring to the Orlando Bonnet Creek?   I found this one The Orlando Bonnet Creek by Resortshare on priceline.  Pretty good price if no resort fee or parking fee.  I'm guessing no shuttles?  Also, do they push you to watch a timeshare presentation? Any info on this hotel would be greatly appreciated


I booked Orlando Bonnet Creek by Resort Share through Priceline a couple of years ago.  It was Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort (the timeshare, not the Wyndham Grand) and everything went well.  There were no parking or resort fees.


----------



## WorldOfPooh

Do any of these Priceline, Hotwire purchases give you points.  Like can you get Wyndham or Hilton points for your stay with a Priceline purchase?


----------



## MarBee

WorldOfPooh said:


> Do any of these Priceline, Hotwire purchases give you points.  Like can you get Wyndham or Hilton points for your stay with a Priceline purchase?


Not for the actual reservation.  However if you’re using a Wyndham or Hilton card for incidentals while there, you’ll get points for that.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

It's been so quiet around here lately..
 So I am about  7 days till the night I need a room at Universal..
I have checked priceline for weeks and I keep seeing the opiqe bidding for most likely a   lowes hotel for 250..
I now see Royal Pacific 260 and Hard Rock 300. 
My DH would not let me spend 250 not knowing for sure  and is all in on 10 more.


----------



## MarBee

Disneyfan754321 said:


> It's been so quiet around here lately..
> So I am about  7 days till the night I need a room at Universal..
> I have checked priceline for weeks and I keep seeing the opiqe bidding for most likely a   lowes hotel for 250..
> I now see Royal Pacific 260 and Hard Rock 300.
> My DH would not let me spend 250 not knowing for sure  and is all in on 10 more.


I’d probably just go with the 10 extra bucks for peace of mind myself


----------



## Ashley2704

So I am looking to do a solo weekend in Disney and don't want to break the bank for it. I was looking at Hotwire and in their express deals (I have the filter of airport shuttle and bonnet creek as location) I found a 3.5 star hotel 1,001-1,500 4.3/5 review. It has the options of 2 queen beds (So not pop). Do you think this could be Coronado? The dates I am looking at are Feb 12-15. OHh, and the hotel is $129 a night down from $248.


----------



## MarBee

Ashley2704 said:


> So I am looking to do a solo weekend in Disney and don't want to break the bank for it. I was looking at Hotwire and in their express deals (I have the filter of airport shuttle and bonnet creek as location) I found a 3.5 star hotel 1,001-1,500 4.3/5 review. It has the options of 2 queen beds (So not pop). Do you think this could be Coronado? The dates I am looking at are Feb 12-15. OHh, and the hotel is $129 a night down from $248.


It’s CSR!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Can someone verify this for me 3/25-3/29 hotwire $125 a night is CSR?


----------



## Tom_E_D

PrincessNelly said:


> Can someone verify this for me 3/25-3/29 hotwire $125 a night is CSR?


I don't see your "this," but I did a Hotwire search for your dates, amenity: airport shuttle, Area: Walt Disney World - Bonnet Creek, and found a 3.5* Resort, 4.3 rated, priced at $129, marked down from $223, that I'm confident is Coronado Springs. I wouldn't worry about the $4 discrepancy if the rest of the data matches. Hotwire prices do fluctuate a bit. Be sure you have amenity set for airport shuttle. Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort is also 3.5*, 4.3 rated, but doesn't have that amenity.


----------



## PrincessNelly

Tom_E_D said:


> I don't see your "this," but I did a Hotwire search for your dates, amenity: airport shuttle, Area: Walt Disney World - Bonnet Creek, and found a 3.5* Resort, 4.3 rated, priced at $129, marked down from $223, that I'm confident is Coronado Springs. I wouldn't worry about the $4 discrepancy if the rest of the data matches. Hotwire prices do fluctuate a bit. Be sure you have amenity set for airport shuttle. Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort is also 3.5*, 4.3 rated, but doesn't have that amenity.


Just booked & it was totally Coronado!


----------



## SwanVT2

PrincessNelly said:


> Just booked & it was totally Coronado!


Awesome deal. Jealous!


----------



## karen4546

searching hotwire this morning and I can't see the "airport shuttle" listed under amenities.  Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Tom_E_D

karen4546 said:


> searching hotwire this morning and I can't see the "airport shuttle" listed under amenities.  Does anyone else see it?


In doing a search on my PC, I do not see airport shuttle when I search for Walt Disney World, but do see it when I search for Orlando International Airport. I suspect that means that none of the hotels near Disney with airport shuttles (i.e. the Disney-owned ones) are available while some near the airport are. I do not see any of the Disney-owned hotels listed as transparent listings, but then I am seeing very few listings and almost all Hot Rates. The Hotwire website has been very glitchy lately. Others have found better luck using the Hotwire app, but that has been a bit glitchy too.


----------



## kneemeister

On hotwire express deals, look at the distance to attractions: Coronado is a dead give away when it lists Blizzard Beach as .5 miles.  I used it three times to go from three nights to 5 (5/18-5/23).  Standard room 3 nights at 169, 1 night at 140,  and my last night in a tower standard room on a Saturday $233.  Another red herring is the Review "Shopping Restaurants Bars, Manila Bay".  Where does that come from??


----------



## kneemeister

hit post twice..deleted


----------



## babyruth

I used to have that canary extension for Priceline does that still work? Is it better to just go through Hotwire now?


----------



## MarBee

babyruth said:


> I used to have that canary extension for Priceline does that still work? Is it better to just go through Hotwire now?


Canary app hasn’t worked fir a couple of years unfortunately.  Check out some of @JJTNY’s info on finding blind deals.  It’s super helpful!


----------



## DisneyFEB2013

I prefer using this website to get info about Priceline or Hotwire and they have a great search to see what the actual hotel is believed to be. The forums are helpful in that people post confirmation of what hotel they received. Plus, they have some good coupon codes at the top of the page!

https://www.betterbidding.com


----------



## Calee

Anyone have any idea what this might be? 
$132 | 4-Star Hotel | Priceline.com 

Bonnet Creek, 4 star, resort fee.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Calee said:


> Anyone have any idea what this might be?
> $132 | 4-Star Hotel | Priceline.com
> 
> Bonnet Creek, 4 star, resort fee.


My best guess is the JW Marriott. Priceline has it as 4* 9.6 rated (that's 9+ as an Express Deal) and $279 as a transparent (non-Express) deal. Your Express deal is marked down from $279. Some of the bed options look compatible too. (Look up the JW Marriott on Priceline to compare.) The page you linked doesn't show how many reviews the rating is based on; that should be on the prior screen you saw before clicking on the link for the Express deal. If it says 10 reviews, I think we have a match.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Tom_E_D said:


> My best guess is the JW Marriott. Priceline has it as 4* 9.6 rated (that's 9+ as an Express Deal) and $279 as a transparent (non-Express) deal. Your Express deal is marked down from $279. Some of the bed options look compatible too. (Look up the JW Marriott on Priceline to compare.) The page you linked doesn't show how many reviews the rating is based on; that should be on the prior screen you saw before clicking on the link for the Express deal. If it says 10 reviews, I think we have a match.
> 
> View attachment 583653


I agree, that's what I was finding.
If you are looking for Disney  check hotwire.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Disneyfan754321 said:


> I agree, that's what I was finding.
> If you are looking for Disney  check hotwire.


Nope - Hotwire is still glitching. No transparent deals and only a few hot rate deals for the whole Orlando area. I am looking to book soon for August, so I hope it resolved soon!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

ClapYourHands said:


> Nope - Hotwire is still glitching. No transparent deals and only a few hot rate deals for the whole Orlando area. I am looking to book soon for August, so I hope it resolved soon!


The 4 *  $144  on hotwire with 964 expedia  is hilton bonnet creek... for sure


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Decided to add a night to our vacation, but the hotel DH and I are booked didn't have room on Sunday.  Plus we will have DS17 and DGS#2 (5) that night.  (they are staying with DD#2 and SoIL#2 at AoA the rest of the week)

Picked up Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort, Bonnet Creek for Sunday night only (June 27) for $179 + taxes+ fees.


----------



## jbrinkm

Is this Beach Club?


----------



## Tom_E_D

jbrinkm said:


> Is this Beach Club?
> View attachment 591259View attachment 591260


I do not think it is the Beach Club, which is 4.4 rated and costs $635 on Expedia



I think it is likely the Yacht Club, which is 4.5 rated and costs $527 on Expedia.


----------



## jbrinkm

Tom_E_D said:


> I do not think it is the Beach Club, which is 4.4 rated and costs $635 on Expedia
> 
> I think it is likely the Yacht Club, which is 4.5 rated and costs $527 on Expedia.



You were right! I posted a whole bunch of nervous questions, now back to edit after going for it - that was Yacht Club. I'm thrilled!!!


----------



## MarBee

jbrinkm said:


> You were right! I posted a whole bunch of nervous questions, now back to edit after going for it - that was Yacht Club. I'm thrilled!!!


This is so tempting...
Congratulations!


----------



## Pooh's World

jbrinkm said:


> You were right! I posted a whole bunch of nervous questions, now back to edit after going for it - that was Yacht Club. I'm thrilled!!!


Yacht Club for $255?  
That's a steal.

How much is it with tax and resort fees?


----------



## jbrinkm

Pooh's World said:


> Yacht Club for $255?
> That's a steal.
> 
> How much is it with tax and resort fees?



Ended up just over $300/night with taxes and fees. I still felt like it was worth it - it was about the same per night as what we paid for POR six years ago. We had POP reserved because I couldn't see paying $400+ a night for a moderate since we won't be in the room much, but this deal convinced me it was worth the extra cost over POP.


----------



## jbrinkm

Where do you call to add a room request if you book on hotwire? I called the main Disney line, waited over an hour, and then the CM said that I couldn't add any requests because it was a 3rd party booking. Huh? I thought that once you linked it to your account, it was treated like any other room reservation (although not refundable, obviously). Maybe I was supposed to call the hotel directly? (or indirectly, as I've read it all goes to the call center...) 

Then she asked why didn't I list it under online check in. The only options there were first floor or king bed. I want to request a room with two queens AND a daybed (my 12 & 14 y.o. children don't share beds easily anymore with anyone), nothing complicated or excessive, but definitely not a choice through online check in. When I explained that, then she said I should talk to the tech department to ask why I couldn't add my selection to the online check in and gave me their phone number to call tomorrow. That still seemed fishy to me, so I asked her for the hotel direct number also. But maybe that was the number I should have used in the first place?


----------



## limace

Just do a touring plans room request.


----------



## MarBee

jbrinkm said:


> Where do you call to add a room request if you book on hotwire? I called the main Disney line, waited over an hour, and then the CM said that I couldn't add any requests because it was a 3rd party booking. Huh? I thought that once you linked it to your account, it was treated like any other room reservation (although not refundable, obviously). Maybe I was supposed to call the hotel directly? (or indirectly, as I've read it all goes to the call center...)
> 
> Then she asked why didn't I list it under online check in. The only options there were first floor or king bed. I want to request a room with two queens AND a daybed (my 12 & 14 y.o. children don't share beds easily anymore with anyone), nothing complicated or excessive, but definitely not a choice through online check in. When I explained that, then she said I should talk to the tech department to ask why I couldn't add my selection to the online check in and gave me their phone number to call tomorrow. That still seemed fishy to me, so I asked her for the hotel direct number also. But maybe that was the number I should have used in the first place?


Instead of calling the Disney main number, call wholesale. 1-407-939-7671
They’ll be able to add your kids easily


----------



## jbrinkm

limace said:


> Just do a touring plans room request.



How do I just do a request for a certain room type through Touring Plans? The only way I see to do it is to request a certain "block" of room options - I did it for POP before we switched but that was for a specific room, in a specific area, in a specific building, along with other options that are around that room. The problem with that at Yacht Club is that I really don't care where our room is - I just care about the bed types. My hotwire win just states "water view" so that is in there but I really want to try to get that third bed in the room. I don't see that as an option with TP.



MarBee said:


> Instead of calling the Disney main number, call wholesale. 1-407-939-7671
> They’ll be able to add your kids easily



I've already added the kids through wholesale. I'm hoping to ask for a daybed in the room. They wouldn't give a family of 4 a king bed, would they? Do I also need to ask for 2 queens plus a daybed? It looks like the majority of rooms at YC are queens so hopefully that part won't be a problem.


----------



## Snayberry

Hi guys.  I’m staying at Cabana Bay at Universal right now for one night.  I tried to get two nights extension but they’re completely booked up.  So we have to leave in the morning.  Trying to score two more nights somewhere until Wednesday.  Any idea or recommendations on where to go?  I’d be willing to just wing it and find something nice on the Priceline express deals.  Disney hotels or something around Universal, I just want to be in a good location and nice hotel.  I don’t want to break the bank either, if any experts on here can chime in, I’d greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.  Need for 7/26-7/28


----------



## MarBee

Snayberry said:


> Hi guys.  I’m staying at Cabana Bay at Universal right now for one night.  I tried to get two nights extension but they’re completely booked up.  So we have to leave in the morning.  Trying to score two more nights somewhere until Wednesday.  Any idea or recommendations on where to go?  I’d be willing to just wing it and find something nice on the Priceline express deals.  Disney hotels or something around Universal, I just want to be in a good location and nice hotel.  I don’t want to break the bank either, if any experts on here can chime in, I’d greatly appreciate it.  Thanks.  Need for 7/26-7/28


What’s your budget? The JW Marriott is a newer hotel and available on Hotwire for $139 plus the resort fee of $35 for those dates.  I’ve never stayed there but it’s new and looks beautiful.


----------



## Snayberry

MarBee said:


> What’s your budget? The JW Marriott is a newer hotel and available on Hotwire for $139 plus the resort fee of $35 for those dates.  I’ve never stayed there but it’s new and looks beautiful.



Budget is like $150-200 all in per night.  I’ve never checked that hotel out before.


----------



## DL1WDW2

Holiday Inn is across street… I have stayed there but parking lot is small .and place was packed. I am surprised Universals newest Endless Summer and Dockside Inn or Sold Out… 
Do you have a car?
Good luck


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

If I am trying to get a hotel near one of the Orlando theme parks for first weekend of December, when will the best deals start hitting Priceline/Hotwire?


----------



## peteykirch

I could use a little help, I believe one of these is Coronado can anyone confirm? Also, I believe the other one to be one of the All Stars, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MarBee

peteykirch said:


> I could use a little help, I believe one of these is Coronado can anyone confirm? Also, I believe the other one to be one of the All Stars, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 598194View attachment 598195View attachment 598196View attachment 598197View attachment 598198View attachment 598199View attachment 598200


I didn’t see any dates on the pics.  Can you share which dates?


----------



## peteykirch

MarBee said:


> I didn’t see any dates on the pics.  Can you share which dates?



9/24/21-9/27/21


----------



## CosmicGirl

peteykirch said:


> I could use a little help, I believe one of these is Coronado can anyone confirm? Also, I believe the other one to be one of the All Stars, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 598194View attachment 598195View attachment 598196View attachment 598197View attachment 598198View attachment 598199View attachment 598200


The All-Star is Movies.


----------



## MarBee

peteykirch said:


> 9/24/21-9/27/21


You are correct!  Def Coronado and I believe All Star Movies.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Just if anyone was going this week, I found pop 
$89 on the weekend   $84  during the week


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Priceline  12% off code   good untill 8/24

9GZ7E26DK4

If you use it  let me know I will mark it used


----------



## TwentyThingamabobs

Got Pop for $95 a night on Hotwire for 4 nights over Labor Day weekend. I saved about $350 vs direct booking. I’m super happy!


----------



## peteykirch

Just booked a Hotwire Hot Deal and got All Star Movies for a shade over $80 per night all included.


----------

